# IUI March / April 2015



## Sharry

A new thread for ladies having IUI March /April 2015


----------



## Lambie36

Ooooh, I'm first to post on the March thread  
How is everyone doing?
Sorry for not doing any personals, really busy with cleaning up after builders. All building work should be finished in about 2-3 weeks, can't wait!
Still having a lot of cramps and I've had a metallic taste in my mouth for a couple of days which I've never had before! Cant be pregnancy symptoms as eggies haven't attached to the womb yet bcoz it's too early for that  
Time seems to have stopped, and the fact that I'm absolutely exhausted all the time doesn't help!

Anyway, hope your all well ladies xx


----------



## Sarah-Lou78

Hello,  my name is Sarah, I'm 37yrs and am beginning my first cycle of ds iui this month, I was wondering if anyone could help or offer me any advice? I'm feeling such a massive range of emotions and have no one who really understands where I am coming from, where can I go to talk to some similar minded women, I just feel so emotional and am experiencing every one known to man! Thank you in advance 
Sarah-Lou xx


----------



## jadeX0X0

hi every one, joining this thread got om otd on the 15th from my 2nd med iui.

hope everyone is doing well  xx


----------



## cinnamon75

Hello everyone   I've been hanging around for a while now waiting for the IUI to get started, sorry for no personals for the Jan/Feb thread... I kind of lost track of what stage everyone was on there  

Lambie, I know you said it's too early but those symptoms do look promising!!! Fingers and toes crossed for you on your 2ww. We've been doing building work too for the past 6 months and for about 4 years before that... it's never ending and makes you go   with all the mess! I hope you've had something nice built though  

Sarah-lou, I think you've found the right place. Everyone is very friendly on here and I'm sure you'll find some like minded people  

Jade, I think I'll be about a week behind you with my OTD (that is if it all goes ahead as planned). Good luck and let's hope the time goes quickly! 

Afm, I've started my first ever IUI and I had my first scan yesterday CD 8 and it went OK as far as I understand. Lining was 12mm - I got an "excellent" for that which made me feel like I'd got a gold star in class   As for the follies, one at 12mm and two smaller so not many (but enough). I have another scan tomorrow and at the moment my estimated IUI date is Friday 6th but it might well be next week if the follies don't grow enough before then. 

Hope everyone else is doing well too x


----------



## Bella2013

Hi ladies Im quite new to this site but have posted in a couple of forums, everyone has been super friendly  

Me 24 and my partner 34 have been TTC for almost 3 years, we had all of the necessary tests last year and the outcome was 'Unexplained Infertility'. Started 1st stimulated IUI 24/1/15, responded well and ended up with 3 mature follies, insemination 4/2/15 2WW wasn't too bad but the result was a BFN    18/2/15. Started 2nd stimulated IUI 22/2/15, had a scan today 3/3/15 and I have 3 mature follies 24mm 25mm 30mm!! Tonight injecting 0.5ml Pregnyl. Insemination to take place 5/3/15. Then the dreaded 2WW  

Trying to stay positive but also trying not to get my hopes up too much. So many emotions! 

Good luck to everyone trying and congratulations to those who have succeeded


----------



## Mrsfw

Hello beautiful ladies- so it's taken me a whole day to work out the Han/fen thread had been locked!
Wishing you all lots of luck. I'm on 2nd medicated IUI, OTD is this Friday, already full of cramps so not hopeful and just wish AF would come so I can get on with next one. Going slightly mad in last fees days to be honest!

Jade- hope you are ok mrs after your fall and sending all others love, looking forward to knowing you more.
Bella- good luck for insem
Cinnamon- great lining measurement! Hope yours goes well too
Lambie what's your OTD?


----------



## Lambie36

Hi Bella, welcome to the thread  
Wow what goid size follicles! Are you on clomid ir injectables? With my cycle in December I had a follicle of 26mm on cd 8 and cycle was abandoned, I was told my follicle was too big! I know with clomid cycles they allow the bigger follicles but not with injectables.....at least thats what they told me!  I'm feeling a bit peeved with my clinic for not even trying tbh!
Anyways, good luck for your cycle and I hope everything goes well for you  

Thanks cinnamon, these symptoms have got me all  
We're building a bedroom above the garage and I swear I hate builders with a vengance! They are always late, very messy and I'm sick of seeing their backsides lol!
Wouldn't mind so much if it was a nice bum, but when its all hairy its a bit off putting to say the least!  

Hi jade, how are sweety? Hope your well   that fall sounds very nasty and painful! Must have been a very frightening experience indeed! Here's a cyber hug for you  

Sarah, welcome to the thread, sorry I cant offer any advice re iui as only had 1 but I've had plenty of oi (ovulation induction, which is exactly the same as iui except without insem). Doesn't matter what form of treatment your having it's still an emotional rollercoaster I'm afraid. Good luck for your cycle and I'm sure the other more experienced ladies will help answer any questions you have  
You would think I'd be an expert after 8 years of tx but unfortunatly my body never plays ball and every cycle has been different from the last! Even the consultants are baffled when it comes to me  

MrsA, so pleased your cycle hasn't been cancelled, was rooting for you the whole time  when is your next scan? Hope it goes well and keep us updated hun xx

Hi to everyone else hope those testing this week get big,fat,juicy BFP'S!!!!
Got everything crossed for you ladies xx

Freya, how are you sweety? Hope you and the little ones are well, thinking of you babe xx

Mrsfw, dont even think about writing a bfp off just yet young lady!   hope the evil witch keeps herself away from you for the next 9 months. Are you going to test early?
Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## cinnamon75

Bella, OMG I'm kind of jealous of your beautiful big follies (never thought I'd say that EVER  ). Good luck for the 5th!

Mrsfw, not long now and you are still in the game until AF arrives   and if she does, well like you said you've got next time to look forward to so there's still loads of hope. 

I'm feeling a bit blasé about this treatment because it seems like it's a bit of a shot in the dark (in more ways than one!). I think because we were told that DPs sperm morphology is so bad, if they aren't the right shape to get into the egg naturally, then what difference does it make if they meet via IUI or by a bit of rumpy pumpy!? Hey ho, I think there's always a chance so I'm going with the flow but really it's just a step closer to IVF/ICSI. 

It's nice to be on here and feed off the positive vibes though. It'll do me good to be a bit more excited about it all


----------



## Bella2013

Hello Lambie.  I have been injecting 0.2ml Suprecur and 0.5 Menopur 22/2/15-2/3/15. Im injecting 0.5ml Pregnyl at 1.30am to release follies. My nurse said that the 30mm might be too big (they like them to be around 26mm) but its all going ahead insemination in 2 days. Where are you at now?

Hi cinnamon. Sorry to hear your follies are small, hopefully they grow abit bigger for you over the next couple of days! Fingers crossed for you let us know how you get on tomorrow xx


----------



## MrsA85

Hi ladies....I thought my email notifications went quiet haha then realised it's a new thread  

Thanks lambie....I'm going triggering tonight and will go in tomorrow afternoon once the embryologist has rang me.... I went for a scan an bloods yesterday an by the afternoon they rang me to say my bloods were really high an looks like I was about to ovulate by myself...but my follicles weren't big enough so doubled my dose last night up to 75 menopur an went back in today an my follicle had gone from 13.5mm to 18mm overnight....so I've still took 75 menopur again tonight an will trigger at midnight with pregnyl! Eeek your symptoms do sound promising hunni......I really do have everything crossed for you just remember take it easy and keep your tootsies warm  when is your otd? Xxx

Mrsfw eeeek it's getting so close to your otd isn't it?! I really hope your doing ok and have everything crossed for you keep us posted won't you xxx

Hi cinnamon wow your lining is fab....and your follie is perfect for day 8 just need it to keep growing  are you natural or medicated? Xx

Hi jade, how are you hunni? Hope your feeling ok? Xx

Hi Sarah Lou welcome to the thread....we're all here for you an to support each other, I'm doing DIUI too and I am going in tomorrow for it after a long 22days of stimulation...lol! Just think it will be worth it....have you started your cycle yet? Xx

Hi Bella....wow your follies are an amazing size!! I'm triggering tonight too but iui tomo instead of Thursday...so our 2ww will be very similar  goodluck to you xxx


----------



## Lambie36

Hey mrsA, what wonderful news! So happy for you hun  
Why are you having iui tomorrow instead of Thursday?
I'm feeling really negative today tbh, after my last scan (before trigger) when I came home I realised I hadn't asked something, so I rang my clinic and spoke with the nurse that I regularly see. Anyway, she didn't do my scan earlier that day as she was busy in theater, so one of the other consultant that works there a couple days did the scan and told me to trigger at 8pm. When I spoke to my nurse though she went through my notes and sounded quite surprised I was told to trigger that day and not the next day and changed my trigger time to midnight. Reading upon the sizes of everyone elses follicles mine seem to small for trigger. They were 17mm and 18mm. Do you think they should have triggered me the next day or two? 
I Feel like bursting into tears as I'm writing this as this is my last go and it feels like they botched it up    
The consultant seemed unsure of herself and kept asking me how I did things or taken injections on previouse cycles and even though she had my notes she didnt know what if the cycle i was in and what meds!
Oh, who am I kidding, it's not going to work.....again! 
Sorry for being so negative, I don't mean to be and i promised myself I wouldn't be. I told myself I was going to be really positive for everyone on here, I cant even do that right!


----------



## MrsA85

Aww don't be honestly....I said the exact same thing to my nurse as mine is only 18 too and she no it's perfect and the optimum size between 17-20mm tbh I was worried that me still taking another 75 menopur tonight would massively increase it again but she told me it wouldn't...I've got mega heartburn though which is a sign of me ovulating an cramps and I've not even took the pregnyl yet lol! Pleas please just be positive though and you have 2 follies too which is really good I only have 1 so you have double the chance I have  
Please don't be sad this will work for you....I have everything crossed for you hunni     
My clinic do it 12-15hrs later.....don't get it really don't but that's there way   just got to hope the swimmers stay there til my egg comes lol xxx


----------



## Bella2013

Hi MrsA85. Good luck with your 2ww! Keep me posted on how you get on wont you. 
Lambie you don't need to apologise im sure most ladies on here have felt exactly how your feeling right now, including myself. I have my fingers and toes crossed for you and sending you loads of baby dust. Good luck xx


----------



## MrsA85

Thankyou I will do....and the same to you too   Goodluck xx


----------



## Lambie36

Thanks ladies, so very kind and sweet of you  
You've made me feel a little better xx


----------



## MrsA85

We mean it lambie.....keep positive sweetie xxx


----------



## Sarah-Lou78

Hi everyone, thank you for including me in this thread.....
Gosh I don't really know what I'm doing, or how I'm meant to be thinking really, so I am just going to try and write it all as it is at the moment....
Well I am having iui with DS for the first time, I started my period on Monday, so have to have a baseline scan on Thursday at 12:15..... I don't really have many people I can talk to about how I'm feeling because all they keep saying is it might not work, don't get too excited etc and my family are just refusing to even talk about it, maybe that's them trying to protect me but I just feel unable to express myself. 
I've done all of this on my own and just need a few people that I can connect with and can understand where I'm at!
Apparently I start injecting myself twice a day as of Thursday? What happens if the lining isn't great? How do you distract yourself from over analysing? God, sooo many questions and anxieties....
I am doing this iui privately and only have limited funds, which makes me feel under even more pressure for it to work, I'm so frightened! xx


----------



## MrsA85

Hi Sarah Lou.....

Well you can have us to talk to.... so please don't worry  

With your baseline scan your follicles will still be really small and they will tell you what your lining is, but at the min it will still be thin as your bleeding as you progress it will start to get thicker as your follicles grow too  they will probably call you back on cd 8 an then every 2 days til your ready for the iui. What injections have they said you'll be on? 

Goodluck and don't be frightened....and ask your clinic lots of questions if you have any  I've just took my trigger shot now, made me bleed can never do it right as the needle is much bigger than the menopur ones lol xxx


----------



## Bella2013

I had a scan today and I've got 3 mature follies 24,25,30!! I've read online that a follie that big could be a cyst?
Is there any chance of me getting pregnant with a 30mm follie?
Im triggering at 1.30am! 
IUI is Thursday, surely they wouldn't still go ahead if there was any problem??

Confused and not sure what to make of this


----------



## Me Myself and I

Didn't want to read and run. 

I had follicles at 27/28 and nothing was mentioned but I do have poly cystic ovaries.

Good luck


----------



## CMJ

Hello ladies

Ok, I'm confused.. I swear i posted on here the other day and I can't see my message so i'm way behind ! :/ 

so sorry for not many personals today until i catch up ! :/ 

MrsA85 - how are you my lovely? sounds like amazing news for you! knew they would catch up..   pleased for you huni.. when will your iui be then?  I'm in my second week now and had all kinds of AF symptoms.. to be honest.. i'm not feeling so positive today.. when i look back i only had 1 follie at 17mm :/ so what are the chances ! ?   but yes trying to still believe it will be.. has to be   when you say the needle is much bigger than the Menopur one huni.. what do you mean? i used the same needle that i used for the Menopur.. ? oh my god.. don't tell me i did it wrong! did you keep yours in the fridge? 

Hi Sarah-Lou - welcome... you're not alone huni.. welcome to an amazing forum where you can bounce off as much as you like.  I know how you feel about not having many people to talk to.. i don't have my mum.. we're not close at all.. and my friends don't have a clue... so it's my poor dad trying to understand.. but this site is amazing...  try and take one day at a time hun... try and keep your mind busy, and just believe your body will play ball... your lining will naturally thicken... and my clinic said it doesn't really matter about it anyway... have you had any tests done? just general checks.. of your progesterone etc? you can always have progesterone pessaries after your iui to help the egg embed if you have any concerns... you will get used to the injections and they will become easy.. the needles are thin so nothing to worry about... just take along all your questions to the clinic.. keep busy huni.. best advice xxx

Hi Lambie - no more negative talk huni  same to me!  seriously try not to worry huni.. i know what it's like.. different nurses at my clinic said different things and i started to freak out but do  not worry.. they do know what they are doing.. it's my last one to hun.. and i only got one follie at the right size and that was only 17mm.. so seriously you have a hell of a better chance than me  my clinic also waited 40hrs after... so who knows... i have been having all kinds of symptoms.. like a metallic taste.. sore boobs, cramps etc.. moody the last couple of days.. yes some are different from my usual pmt symptoms and all seem exagerated.. but i feel they are af symptoms :/ but we don't really know what's going on in there.. so until then there is still a chance and we're going to get there huni.. we really are - when do you test.. mine is about Sat... i need to get a test... i'm going to be at my Fiance's parents for the weekend so i really hope it's happy news or i'm going to be so sad all weekend ...   i won't be able to get on here with the news until Monday.. if i hold it together.. either way  

Jade - oh my god huni... are you ok? what awful scary news about you fainting.. have you had your blood pressure checked with gp huni? that sounds like low blood pressure and a sign of pregnancy!!!!  i've been dizzy a lot but not to the point of fainting and seems to have passed now.. and i don't feel so hormonal... so who knows   i just believe it's our time and it's going to happen for us  xxx

Hi Bella - welcome... what amazing follies you have.. wow clinics all do different things don't they ! they are great sizes.. and wish you every success huni.. how are you feeling with hormones etc? they are lower doses than i had.. i think my follies were a bit sluggish ! i had 75 units of Menopur on alternate days and 10,000 units of Pregnyl for trigger.. xx

Hello Mrs FW - there you are   how are you feeling huni? I'm going a bit crazy inside now.... reading into symptoms really feeling they are af ones  i don't get another try.. well not self funding and not sure we can afford private so unsure on next journey for me ! just still praying it can happen.. my OTD Sat.. but going to be at Fiance's parents for weekend so won't be able to get on here.. just really need to the good news... we all do.. as his dad isn't well and this would just be the fantastic news that would give him fighting strength!!!   xxx what symptoms have you had huni.. i've had my usual sore boobs, cramps etc.. but also have a metaliic taste and been having dizzy spells.. maybe just stress ! xxx

Hi Cinnamon - welcome.. you've come to the right place   what a fantastic lining! mine was only 8 something.. ! hope your scan went well? xx

Have a lovely day ladies... wow i never thought a week could go so damn slowly ! i'm off to Leeds tonight so will check in again soon.. 

we are definitely so overdue some BFP's.. I can feel they are coming so soon         maybe 2 or 3 at once !    xxxxx


----------



## Lambie36

Awww cmj, thanx  
I don't know what I'd do without you ladies  
I've officially gone completely    One more time minuet I'm calm the next I'm all teary and emotional, feeling like I could cry for the whole of England, the next I'm snapping away st my poor dh  
I'm Normally not like that, i mean sure I have mood swings from time to time but not like this! I don't even know why I want to cry half the time!
I think it's bcoz deep down I'm petrified of getting a negative  
Or all these symptoms from the pessaries? 
I Usually get sore boobs and cramps from the pessaries but not a metallic taste in my mouth or extra saliva in my mouth along with mega mood swings! Hope it's all a good sign! Goodness knows we need more bfp's on this thread eh  
Anyway, good luck for your test hun, your symptoms soynd so promising  

MrsA, how did you get on today with the insem hun? Got everything crossed for you


----------



## Lambie36

Sorry for the typos, was typing from my phone


----------



## CMJ

Hi Lambie

Oh my god.. we are having the same symptoms huni.. last time on the pessaries i didn't even get cramps... but definitely so stroppy one minute and ok the next.. so tired.. sore boobs even to the touch.. and that metallic taste. Oh my god, let us both be huni   xx when do you test again huni? so close now... i even have a hot water bottle on my feet     the mad things we do hey   I'm sure someone said about keeping their feet warm... maybe Moon and Stars did   I'm trying everything.. even eating red things.. strawberries, toms and drinking pineapple juice.. freshly made and even the core  it's going to happen right     it will   my Fiance has his exam today so I'm hoping he won't feel so stressed out for the rest of the week as i'm going to need him to be strong..! depending on the result !!    take it easy huni.. hugs xxxxx


----------



## Martina2310

Hello,

I am also new here and this is my 1st post! We are now busy with our 4th IUI. I am 41 and DP 42. The 1st one was on a natural cycle, only with Ovitrelle as trigger. Now I am getting Menopur and because they do not work in the weekend, in case that we see that I will ovulate during the weekend I will not trigger and have the insemination on Friday waiting for my ovulation which will be on Sat-Sun. In case that the follicels didn+t grow enough until let´s say the weekend or Friday, I will trigger and insemination will take place on Monday. I was operated last May for endometriosis, one cyst was removed (it has occured again) and one tube was not open so they fixed that too so our only problem is the age, I guess and the endometriosis. My FSH is ok, AMH 0.8 and AFC was 3 but this month I got 9 and 3 of the follicels grew further and now they are 11, 12.5 and 13mm. So let´s see what happens. I have one question for you girls, the doctor said that the fallopian tube cannot be closed again, unless someone has catches a STD like chlamydia in between. And that it is not possible that since May I have a problem again. Do you have any idea if this is indeed correct?


----------



## Lambie36

Wow, thats so weird (in a good way ). I hope it  a + hun, I really do. I know what you mean about the things we do in the 2ww and during tx, the things I've tried iver the years would have you rolling on the floor!  
I didn't know about keeping your feet warm though, how does that help? My feet are always freezing.
I test on the 11th but I know I'll cave well before then!  I'm afraid I'm a pee stick-a-hollic !     I Have no willpower at all!      xx


----------



## CMJ

Hi Lambie

oh god.. i test well before you! I don't know if i will test as at my Fiance's parents Sat and will be in such a bad mood if i'm not.. maybe i should just wait... if i can.. ! i don't even have a pregnancy test yet.. it scares me.   I dream about seeing that line   I'm determined to see one      That's funny huni as my feet are always freezing.. so maybe we should keep them warm... my muscles feel strained huni... like when i bend down.. ok.. I'm reading into possible symptoms again.. probably just stiff from doing no exercise at all this 2 ww    remind me.. this is your last iui isn't it? as mine !  i didnt test early as just thought could confuse me.  take it easy huni.. I have a facial booked tomorrow.. i would say that will relax me.. but you know all I will be thinking about ! apparently progesterone can delay your period... god, this is torture !       xxx

Welcome Martina - I have no knowledge about fallopian tubes but your follies are good sizes and will continue to grow so that is good news.. the girls are great on here so will help you out when you need it  I'm in my 2ww at the moment.. my third iui and had Menopur 75 units on alternate days then 10,000 units of Pregnyl trigger.. now on progesterone pessaries.. and boy have I got PMT ! Hope it goes well huni, keep us posted xxx


----------



## Lambie36

Yes cmj, last ever tx for me  
Been doing this for far too long and feel it's consumed my entire life. Have a ds I need to focus on so at least thats something, more than what some ladies have, so I know blessed  
Just hard to admit that this is make or break time for me! Been trying for 8yrs this year and although I did get pregnant twice, it ended up as a loss  
Don't know how you can wait till Saturday or later! Really admire your strong will babe    sending lots of baby dust your way     

Welcome martina, sorry I can't help re the tube issue either but i
I'm Sure one of the other girls will be along soon and maybe they can help  
You will find everyone is uber friendly and supportive on here. I would have gone completely bonkers without them  
Like cmj said, your follicle size sounds great and on track, good luck on your journey hun xx


----------



## Mrsfw

Well I  very ashamed to say I have tested early, was going crazy and had to do something, it was of course negative, will test again tomorrow then on OTD Friday. Even though I have lots of period like symptoms there is just that small glimmer of hope that you believe it could be true and get 2 lines and positive. No matter how hard I burn my eyes into that stick and try to find another line, there never is one.
I just don't understand why it doesn't work for some of us.

Big welcome Martina, stick in there CMJ, I am impressed by your self control to go past OTD!! I clearly have none!
mrsA and Lambie, these are tough days, China up, we are all rooting for you, we haven't heard of any BFPS for a while now - let's change that xx


----------



## Bella2013

Hi CMJ, thanks for your reply 
My follies are pretty amazing aren't they but ive read so many negative things about having a follie 30mm. Confused that all clinics say different things. My hormones are all over the place one minute im fine and laughing with my partner then the next minute I feel my eyes burning and I well up  my partner has been a god send, he's there for me when I need him, he buys me gifts to cheer me up no matter how snappy I have been toward him! Im so lucky to have him! Ive been feeling really tired and achy the whole time doing the injections, I wake some morning and just cry for no apparent reason. I triggered at 1.30am this morning felt a lot of cramping down below and in my lower back.

Insem is tomorrow 1.30pm! Wishing the 2ww away already! Hoping to get my first ever BFP! 

Good luck ladies!! xxx


----------



## Bella2013

MrsA85 - hope your insem went well today. mines tomorrow! Keep me posted through your 2ww wont you xx


----------



## Toni99

Hi ladies just wanted to say hi I have been quite for a year after 2 failed DIUIs last year me and my partner needed some time out but we're back on the emotional rollercoster very mixed emotions about this! A lot of the names have changed since I was last on here so forgive me I may need to take a while to get to speed with everyone's journeys!! Xx


----------



## glitter142

Hi everyone, this is my first post on this chat. I have already had one cycle of natural IUI which didn't work. I'm due to go back to clinic on Mon to get started on the 2nd go. 
The reasor I was posting was to ask if anyone had been for a Hysterosalpinogram? I came home to a letter from the hospital saying I have an appointment for one on the 30th April! The clinic hadn't even bothered to tell me they had referred me for this?! That's the NHS for you I guess! Im just really worried now that they think there's something wrong with me that they haven't bothered to tell me about?! Surely it would make more sense to have done this test before I started treatment not when I will have had two cycles by then?! I'm going to call the clinic tomorrow anyway and see what they say but just wondered if this was normal?!


----------



## Bella2013

Hi Toni99 sorry to hear about your BFN's last year  I know how you feel, my first IUI ended in a BFN after everything looking so promising! Me and my DP were absolutely gutted  Ive just finished my 2nd stimulated IUI and Insem is tomorrow. Im really hoping its a BFP, this journey is so heart-breaking and exhausting.
Good luck with your 3rd go. I will keep my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Toni99

Hi Bella thank you for your best wishes  hoping the time out did us some good and hoping for a BFP this year!! Sorry to hear about your 1st BfN let's hope it's your last BFN and this time round you get a positive outcome the whole process is so draining and takes a lot out of us all  I'll be thinking of you tomorrow and keeping everything crossed for you!! Xxx


----------



## Bella2013

Thank you Toni. Are you having stimulated IUI if so what do you use? I was on 0.2ml Suprecur and 0.5ml Menopur every night for about 9days, I have massive follies this time around 24,25,30mm ive read negative things about 30mm and that it might not work, finding it hard to stay positive 
I will be reporting back to these forums they are so helpful all of the ladies have been so nice  xxx


----------



## Toni99

No hun were doing un medicated if this time doesn't work were moving on to IVF were having to pay so I'm just praying for a sticky one lol!! I don't think you can really take too much in on what you read about sizes of follicles as my 2nd round was text book perfect except it ended with a BFN so I think if we think too much into it we drive ourselfs mad we did it on our last attempt and I'm just trying to not think too technical this time ITS HARD THOUGH lol I'm driving my self mad lol xx


----------



## Bella2013

If this time doesn't work were moving onto IVF! Last IUI they said that most of my partners sperm didn't survive the spin wash  Hoping its abit better this time! And I hope my 30mm follie proves a good one. I get myself down a lot about the whole of this situation, I overthink and have become more anxious. 
Wishing you all of the luck in the world hunni! xxx


----------



## Toni99

It only takes 1 hunni so this may be your time with any look!! We are using Donnor as we are same sex so with it been frozen it's not as good as fresh but got to make the best of what we have lol!! Xxx


----------



## Bella2013

Thanks hun  wishing you all the best. Keep us updated xxx


----------



## Toni99

Just a quick question ladies for everyone who tested on home ovulation test with clear blue did you ring the clinic the day you got a flashing smiley on high fertility or on a solid one for peak? I can't remember from our cycles from last year?? Xx


----------



## MrsA85

Hi ladies...I'm gonna make this short and sweet as I'm feeling pretty rotten....didn't have the most pleasant time today having the iui so I'm in a fair bit of pain  as much as it was really traumatic I couldn't fault the doctor he was so thorough. Can't believe there is 3 pages to catch up on hehe I will read them tomorrow so not being rude...xx

Sorry for no personals....I promise I will catch up tomorrow sending you all big hugs xxx


----------



## jadeX0X0

hi
everyone sorry haven't posted last few days.been so busy had a car crash yesterday been so emotional the last few days been crying at nothing.
had my last hcg injection today im so glad its over, now just to wait  i cant believe how quick this page is going.

hi mrsa how are you feeling today. im so sorry to hear the iui didn't go so well.xx


----------



## CMJ

Hi Ladies, 

I hope you're all doing ok.. 

This site has suddenly got very very busy and I'm sorry but not many personals anymore as just can't keep up....!

Jade - Oh my god huni.. are you ok?I'm so sorry to hear about your crash...? really hope you're ok.. at least all done now and can just try and chill next couple of weeks as what will be will be.. nothing more you can do now... please take it easy xxx

MrsFW - Hello huni.. I'm so sorry to hear your result.. but do not lose hope! ... you really don't know until OTD... I may do mine on Sat.. as don't think i can wait any longer ! so not so controlled... i really think once i finish these progesterone pessaries i will get my af.. i think that is what is holding  it back.. it's so hard isn't it.. so many symptoms and so hard not to read into them.. i still have a slither of hope.. don't think my Fiance realises as just say to him i can feel af coming.. just trying to prepare him i guess.. so he probably thinks i'm ok inside and prepared.. but i'm so not !  I hope you're ok huni.. and do something nice on Friday, your OTD... I think we are going out to lunch... with Fiances parents.. i pray it will be good news !  

MrsA85 - Hello lovely.. that doesn't sound so good about your iui... sorry to hear that.. mine seemed quite painless, just bit of pain and then over.. well nothing you can do now huni.. all over.. wait and see.. and keep busy but take it easy  hope you're ok xxx

Welcome Toni - I called clinic on fixed smiley day which is your peak and LH surge.. good luck xx

Hi Bella - so glad you have such a supportive partner.. he sounds lovely.. mine just bit me back everytime i was stroppy! :/ not the most understanding.. or compassionate :/ pressure getting to us both maybe.. :/  it's very easy to overthink huni.. don't worry just try and keep your mind busy... it is an emotional roller coaster... ivf is harder though i think.. as it really scares me.. but you sound like a strong couple so you will get through it fine..  that's unusual about your partners sperm.. as my Fiance's got 1% better after the wash.. you have great size follies so please please don't worry.. i only had a 17mm one.. and that is quite low.. the clinics all say different things.. don't worry and don't read up on google..it will drive you mad.. what will be will be... your time, as mine.. will come   take it easy.. my 2ww is almost over ! so many symptoms.. just assuming they are af ones !  but still hope  

Hi Glitter - I've had an HSG - it's fine huni and really good that the clinic are checking you out.. all it is is a tube check.. relatively painless and over fast.. almost a good idea to check your tubes and then you will feel confident you have done all you can.. let us know how it goes but you will be fine xx

Hi lambie - Did you say you have a daughter already? sorry, I'm learning abbreviations still ! Hope you're doing ok huni... .almost over xxx  i can't believe how slowly this week is going.. i could just pop over the road and get a test today !!! No!!! i'm so scared too!     my symptoms do feel different from af ones.. but i guess it's all the hormones we have had and the progesterone :/ false indications hey !  

Have a good day lovely ladies..  I can't believe the lack of BFP's at the moment.... what's going on!!! Come on.. we will get them...


----------



## Bella2013

Hi CMJ sorry to hear the pressure gas got to you both. Sending hugs. We have only just started fertility treatment late last year so there's time yet lol fingers crossed we stay as strong as we are now! On my way to insem now. How exciting your 2ww is almost over wishing you the best of luck! I will report back later let you lovely ladies know how insem went. Stay busy ladies xxxx


----------



## jadeX0X0

hi cmj. im fine now was just a little shocked. been packing my house up most of this week and working. i agree with you this is going sooo slow. xxx


----------



## cinnamon75

Hi everyone, wow this board is really busy now!!

OK, I'm going to try some personals but please forgive me if I miss anyone out by accident, it's so hard to remember everyone  

CMJ, I've got a good feeling about your symptoms and I'm sending lots of baby dust your way. Try and hold out as long as possible before POAS though if you can. I  know it must be easier said than done, and I bet it's really frustrating! I have yet to experience the dreaded 2ww and can only imagine how tough it is.

Jade, Oh my goodness I can't believe you've had to cope with a car crash on top of everything else. That's the last thing you need you porr thing! I hope everyone involved is Ok x

MrsA85, So sorry to hear about your IUI being a bit traumatic   It'll all be worth it in the end I'm sure. I hope you DH spoiled you rotten last night to make you feel better  

Bella, I hope your insemination went well and good luck on your 2ww. Your DP sounds like a totally sweetie!!

Toni, Hello and welcome back to the boards!

Glitter, Hello to you too and good luck with your HSG, it's a really quick procedure and it's kind of reassuring to see your uterus and tubes appearing on the screen as they put the dye in. Saying that, the dye didn't go down my tubes and I was convinced I didn't have any for a moment   They soon appeared though!

Sarah-Lou, how did your first injections go? It can be quite daunting but I sort of enjoyed it after the first one was done and dusted. It felt like I was doing something proactive to help make a little baby  

Lambie, my biggest follow was 17mm and they were really happy with this. They told me to trigger that night at 9pm so our clinics seem to be working to the same rules. You are luckier than me as you have two that size!!!  

Afm, I had my scan yesterday and my little 12mm had jumped up to 17mm and so they told me to trigger last night at 9pm. Insemination is at 1pm Friday as my clinic work to the 40 hour rule of thumb rather than 36 hrs. Blimey that Pregnyl was fussy though. Did anyone else have to use two powders to one liquid? I also have another half dose to take next week sometime but they haven't told me when yet. Anyone any advice on what that's about? Fingers crossed now that DPs sperm survives the spin cycle on Friday morning!  

Good luck everyone!


----------



## cinnamon75

Blimey lots of typos in that last message sorry!! Lambie, I meant follie not follow


----------



## Mrsfw

CMJ- that's interesting about the pessaries keeping in AF, that is prob exactly the same for me, I have big fingers crossed for you. Yes you are right to plan something nice in because it's a dark moment if it doesn't work. I hope weekend with in laws. I do exactly the same with my husband telling him symptoms, I think also just trying to mentally prepare myself too. Let's me know how fri/sat goes for you- you will get there.

MrsA- get some rest today if you can, it is sometimes very painful isn't it, hope the cramps go quickly for you x

Jade- sending you lots of hugs, what horrible luck, hope you are ok xx


----------



## hopeful17

Got my day 12 scan tomorrow so hopefully not to many follicles maybe its second time lucky for me


----------



## Bella2013

Good luck Hopeful17 got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## cinnamon75

How did your IUI go Belia? Was it painful? I've got mine tomorrow and I'm getting a bit nervous now. Fingers crossed for lots if BFPs this month!


----------



## Bella2013

Hey Cinnamon - today didn't go as planned  my DP's sample didn't prepare very well again 
Pre-swim 18.8million
Post-swim 0.7million
Motility pre-15% post-3%
Quality pre-C post-insufficient
On top of all that the lab lady sabotaged our sample by putting another couples label on bens sample! So they wouldn't do the insemination  stupid woman! Going for insemination tomorrow afternoon hopefully she gets it right this time. But because of bens sperm not surviving the spin/wash it looks like we will be referred to Exeter for ivf. Not what we wanted but hey ho what can you do.
good luck for tomorrow Hun, let me know how you get on wont you xx


----------



## cinnamon75

I'm having my treatment at Exeter too   

I am so sorry to hear what you've been through today, that must be so tough when you've got yourself psyched up for the insemination today! You know sometimes the treatments that don't go as smoothly are the ones that ironically end up with BFPs so there is always hope.   

Does your DP have to give another sample tomorrow? Maybe it will be much better this time? I've been worried about my DPs sperm not making it through boot camp as well as he had 0% morphology when he did his last sample. The are so many stages to get through in this process aren't there!? You make it through the drugs, not having too many, too few follicles etc, then the sperm boot camp, then the 2ww.... 
  

Good luck tomorrow, we will be on the same 2ww now (if mine goes ahead too) x


----------



## Bella2013

how strange that we both in south Devon! 
Your right it is tough when you've prepared yourself for it then it doesn't happen  its even worse because i had higher hopes this 2nd time round and after today those hopes are vanishing quickly!! 
Yes DP has to provide yet another sample  more pressure on him. This time was slightly better than our first go so there is hope of his sample being a little better tomorrow  good luck with your insem tomorrow let me know how you get on wont you. As will i. We will get through these dreaded 2weeks together  
How are you symptom wise? I've had terrible cramping since trigger shot 2days ago feeling very tired and worn out xxx


----------



## cinnamon75

I'm not too bad at the moment just a few ovary twinges like a mini stitch, but on Clomid last month I got very bloated and it was painful to even sit down for a few hours around ovulation   I'm expecting it to get more painful by tomorrow morning. 

Do you know if we can go into the "men's room" with them to help get them started so to speak  My DP did it alone last time but I think he's hoping for a helping hand (cough cough) this time!!!


----------



## Bella2013

Cinnamon- ive had similar symptoms to you. I haven't used Clomid is that just another hormone stimulant? 
Tomorrow will be the 1st time my DP produces a sample at the hospital, we usually do it at home then race to the hospital with it as my DP felt abit uncomfortable producing at the hospital, but tomorrow we have no choice but to do it there. When my nurse phoned me back to offer another insem tomorrow she said because we didn't have the correct sample pot we will have to do it there, I said can we come in an hour earlier than drop off incase my DP struggles to produce so quickly, she said that's fine and she told me id have to go in and give him a hand lol im sure you will be able to help your DP  xx


----------



## Sarah-Lou78

Hi ladies, 
Thank you for making me welcome, well I had my baseline scan today, and it all looks good, so I can start my injections tonight. 
Lots of love and positivity to you all xx


----------



## Bella2013

Good luck on your journey Sarah xx


----------



## jojo30

Hi Ladies

Well, its test day tomorrow. Safe to say I'm bricking it!
Got to go for blood test in the morning and get phone call in the afternoon with results. Could be the worst or best phone call ever!

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Jo


----------



## Bella2013

Hi Jojo! I have my fingers and toes crossed for you! I hope you get your BFP!! Good luck xx


----------



## jojo30

Thank you Bella, I hope so too!


----------



## Mrsfw

Jojo huge luck for tomorrow- sending you good vibes,  also impressed that you haven't tested early! Let us know how you get on, I'm testing first thing too xx


----------



## cinnamon75

Bella - yes Clomid helps boost ovulation and even though it isn't something that helps much with unexplained infertility, my hospital gave me 3 months of it while I was waiting for my referral to Exeter to be accepted.

Sarah-Lou - It gets exciting now for you! I hope you find the injections easy. I didn't find they hurt, but my friend did and she used ice to numb the area first. I think that's a good tip for people who are more worried about the injections.

Jo-Jo and Mrsfw  - I have everything crossed for you both for tomorrow. I think you're the first to test this month so far on here! Let's make it two BFP and a great start to the month


----------



## jojo30

Mrsfw, I couldn't bring myself to test at all! Im pleased its a blood test to be honest as its taken out of my hands!
I'd already convinced myself on Tuesday that it hasn't worked, as I'd had the mother of all migraines on Monday and took paracetamol, then woke up on Tuesday with (sorry if TMI!) a small amount of pink when I wiped, then later on more of a brown spotting when I wiped. And pretty bad weird pains and cramps on and off. I haven't had anything since but still not very positive. I have felt sick, starving at the same time then when I start to eat I don't want the food anymore as it tastes funny! Ive had headaches, bad pain (twinges) and more cramps. As I said to my sister, my heads battered and I don't know what to think!

Cinnamon - thank you, I would love to be the good start to the month! Would make my year!

Good luck Mrsfw    

Jo xx


----------



## Lambie36

Blimey, this board has gotten soooo busy!  
I Don't think it will be possible for me to do personals to everybody as my memory is absolutely rubbish!  

Just wanted to say a quick hello to all the new ladies and I wish you the very best on this awful journey.

Mrsfw and jojo, eeeekkkk!! Can't believe it's test day for you girls tomorrow! Wishing you the very best of luck sweeties  

MrsA, so sorry you had a horrible experience with the basting, hope your feeling better huni xx

Cmj, how are you getting on hun? I swear my emotions are all over the place at the min, it's really draining me. Feel so pressured as it's my last chance! Xx

Anyway, hope everyone else well xx


----------



## jojo30

Thank you Lambie, I have everything crossed that can possibly be crossed!


----------



## Bella2013

Cinnamon - so is clomid the same as pregnyl? Im really new to fertility treatment xx


----------



## cinnamon75

Jo-Jo those symptoms sound really promising!!! eeeeeeek!!!    The spotting and funny tasting food etc.... I'm so excited for you and the possibility of it being good news. Blimey there's no hope for me playing it cool approaching my OTD if I'm this excited for you  

Bella I think Pregnyl is the trigger shot you have which brings on ovulation and gives you the pregnancy symptoms. Clomid is more like the Gonal F injection, the one which stimulates the follicles. When I had Clomid they scanned me about day 8 to check I wasn't over responding to it. It was in tablet form and I took it for 5 days each month from about CD2.


----------



## Bella2013

Cinnamon - your right pregnyl is the trigger shot, getting abit confused. I used Suprecur and Menopur for stimulation xx


----------



## Mrsfw

It's a negative for me girls this morning  and AF came bang on cue. Sorry to put a downer on things. Can't explain how sad I am. That was our last IUI and sadly now move to IVF. Will keep checking in to see how you all get on- sending you loads of baby dust luck and wishes. 

You've all been amazingly supportive in this thread- can't thank you enough.

Jade- really really really hoping you get your positive today! Xxx


----------



## Bella2013

Mrsfw i am so sorry about your BFN  I've got insem today for my last IUI before going for IVF.Im worried about it big time, but my nurse has made me look at IVF differently, she said don't look at it as your last chance but your best chance as its a much higher success rate obviously. Again so sorry to hear its a negative for you. Good luck on your next step xx


----------



## CMJ

Hello ladies, 

Ok, this site is seriously zooming on.. so i am sorry if I can't remember everybody's situation.. it's so ahrd when you're in the 2ww your head is all over the place..  

Firstly lovely Mrsfw - I am so sad for you huni.. i am so so sorry     sending you millions to hugs.. it may be that i see you on the ivf site soon...  do something nice tonight lovely.. well done for your strength and it will happen.. i promise you it will.. keep strong... and treat yourself tonight with what you love.  Thank you for your support throughout this.. and i wish you all the best with ivf.. please do let me know how you are doing... xxx i will be back on one of the sites either way  take care xx  I am feeling very hormonal today.. the headache gives it away to be honest.. only ever get one of those when af is here.. i reckon tomorrow or tonight it will be here.. due to test tomorrow morning but what is the point hey..    felt so different though this last week but can only assume added hormones have done that.. 

Jojo - Good luck today huni.. a blood test.. they are good at your clinic aren't they.. we all have to just  test on our own and scares hell out of me seeing that line ! :/  what an emotional roller coaster.. :/  we haven't had BFP's on here for ages.... we are so due some!!! hugs huni.. let us know xx

Bella - Sounds like you have been through it at your clinic.. blimey you poor thing.. they sound disorganised some of those nurses... i mean to muddle the label up.. ok mistakes happen.. but they are working on people lives.. and that is no way acceptable... and this is strange to me about their wash system there.. my Fiance's sperm.. ok it's low in volume and low in normal forms.. but his got better after it was washed.. i think they have a more intense wash or something.. i'm not sure but doesn't sound right to me...maybe it would be better to change clinic if you're unsuccessful this time.. you won't be though huni    Hope you get on ok this time xxx    My 2ww almost over.. tomorrow or Sunday i reckon my af will be here.. headache says it all  xx

Hi Cinnamon - Good luck today huni..  wow your 2ww is going to start soon just as mine ending..  I have a follie at 17mm too  great   and yes the Pregnyl did seem a little complicated but i freaked out more as forgot to put it in the fridge.. had been out all day.. due to take it at 9pm and only realised 5mins before.. phoned out of hours clinic so upset.. they kind of reassured me.. but think it was more they didn't want to change my iui time with the lab more than if it was less effective..  I noticed you're a similiar age to me.. i'm 37 soon and my Fiance 48 soon.. is this your first iui? have you considered ivf? it scares me ivf.. especially with how i have been feeling with all these drugs but i guess this prepares you.. anyway good luck huni.. xxx

Hi Lovely Lambie - Blimey huni my pmt is terrible.. feel af is so close now.. headache just says it all.. always get one when af is here     so scared to see that single line huni   haven't bought the test yet as just feel af coming so why not wait.. but killing me.. such moxed emotions.. i think why all these dizzy spells mood swings if af coming.. just think all the hormones have affected our normal balance of them and cause this :/ !  How are you huni? when do you test?  i think i might just get it over with tomorrow.. at least we are going out for lunch so will take my mind of it.. i will get a tets later today.. i have Sainsburys over the road.. got to put an end to this emotional ride.. i was quite positive up to now.. feel there is still an element of hope.. but the headache is pushing me towards knowing it's a negative.. i never get headaches and haven't the whole process through       hugs to you huni xxx

Have a lovely day ladies.. will let you know my result but going to be at Fiance's parents now for the weekend and then on set early Monday all day so may not be until after then   pray for me... and take care - we are sooooooo due BFP's !      xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bella2013

Hi CMJ-it really was a stupid mistake for them to make! This is my last go at IUI so if this doesn't work we will be referred to another clinic for IVF. Sorry to hear you think af is on its way. Still wishing you all the best for testing tomorrow. Please let me know how you get on xxx


----------



## Lambie36

Mrsfw, I'm so sorry you got a bfn hun  
I can understand the devastation your going through. It never gets easier does it, only harder. You look after yourself huni and know that we're all thinking of you  

Cmj, can't beleive your holding it together so well, the thought of seeing just one line gives me a horrible sinking feeling in my heart! On the one hand I want to know now and get it over and done with but then again I don't want to know so that at least I can still have that bit of hope. 
I think too many of your symptoms sound too promising for it not be a bfp hun  
Eeeeekkk, I really want that bfp for you, badly!
Good luck for your test huni  
I test on the 11th, ir at least I'm suppose to! I know I'll never be able to hold out that long tho!  I triggered on Monday 23rd feb, but it was at midnight, so I guess its classed as the 24th?  I think I'm 11 dpo? I always get confused with counting the days    anyway, will be thinking of you loads huni, keep us updated xx

MrsA, how are you feeling now hun? Hope your feeling better after that dreadful experience. Take things easy and look after yourself hun. I've been getting awful af pains since yesterday and the odd pulling sort of in my ovary area, hope thats a good sign! xx

Hi to everyone else and good luck testers, have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## jojo30

Still waiting for the phone call! Sooooooooo scared!

Mrsfw - so sorry it didn't work out for you. One day you'll get the BFP you're waiting for, I'm sure.

Jo xx


----------



## hopeful17

Thankfully my body is playing ball and got two follicles of 14 mm fingers crossed its second time lucky for me


----------



## Bella2013

Hi ladies, today went alot better. Insem was done correctly! DP sample still not preparing well but went ahead anyway. You'll be glad to know the lab lady that  messed up our sample yesterday has had to fill out many forms and incident reports! They now triple check everything that goes through the lab! (surely that rule should be in place anyway) so my 2ww has begun! As DP sample didn't prepare well again, we are being referred for IVF and if i get a BFP in 2weeks we will cancel. But my nurse didn't want to delay us any longer. I'm feeling alot more positive today  thank you ladies for supporting me through my ordeal yesterday. Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## cinnamon75

Hi ladies  

Mrsfw I'm so sorry to hear it didn't work for you this time. I agree with CMJ, try to do something nice tonight and treat yourself to something you love because you deserve it and it's so important to try to balance out the tough times with the things that make us happy 

Bella how did it go today? I hope it was a much more successful day than yesterday for you both.

CMJ have a fab weekend and I'll have my fingers and toes crossed that you get that BFP that we all need to hear. You are so great at answering everyone personally I can tell you will make an amazing mummy and deserve that BFP!!!!    You're right my partner and I have a similar age gap to you two!!! We are just a few years older   you lucky things having a few more years of youth to add to your odds    

Afm, well it didn't go so well today I'm sorry to say. On a positive note it didn't hurt at all and I had a lovely day out in Exeter with my DP. I also feel like we have ticked the first box and are one step closer to getting to IVF which to be honest is where I think we need to be. We have been offered four rounds of IUI and it feels silly not to take them if they are there, but today just proved that we might need to be on the ICSI route to get our BFP. DP wasn't happy with the amount he managed to supply and it turned out he was right. The nurse said if his sample had been that low before then we wouldn't have been offered IUI at all and would have gone straight to IVF. They were very sweet and went ahead with the little we did have (which was even less after the spin wash!) but they advised us to do as much BMS as possible over the weekend to make the most of the month. They have told us that we can do another one next month to check this was just a rogue sample and as DP had really bad flu last week we think it might be worth one more shot. DP was gutted and I hate seeing him like that. Funny enough I was fine about it all! 

So all in all its been a bit of a test run for us but I still have a big smile on my face and am excited about next month now


----------



## cinnamon75

While I was writing that lambie, Jo-jo and hopeful all posted too!

Jo-Jo you must be busting with excitement and nerves and all the other feelings!!!!  

Lambie not long now until the 11th!!   

Hopeful that's great news! Two at 14 sound really positive


----------



## jojo30

Thank you cinnamon, I cant really describe what im feeling to be honest!


----------



## hopeful17

Last time they were really slow at growing I'm on day 12 now last cycle on day 18 my follicles were only 11.5mm so for them to be 14 on day 12 makes me more positive


----------



## Bella2013

Hey cinnamon. I've wrote how today went a few posts back. Hope your good xx


----------



## cinnamon75

Bella, that's much better news and I'm so glad you didn't have another stressful day. That woman definitely deserved all that paperwork   Sorry I missed your post   good luck on your 2ww!!!


----------



## Bella2013

Thanks cinnamon. Much better today  how are you feeling? Whens your OTD? Xx


----------



## cinnamon75

22nd March I think... 16 days from now. It's the exact day AF is due. When's yours Bella?


----------



## jojo30

Sorry ladies, no good news from me.
Just had the call - BFN.


----------



## cinnamon75

Jo-Jo     I have no words that will help right now so it'll have to be hugs instead. I'm so sorry to hear that, I had such a good feeling for you.

I've just had my first wee since insemination. I'm convinced it's all fallen out now   I was really surprised at the fact the sample was a)bright pink and b) so runny!!!!


----------



## Mrsfw

Girls thanks for all your love today, it really has helped. Jojo....   , so so sorry, book yourself something nice to do this evening or tomorrow. It will be a new day, so hard though I know xxx


----------



## Lambie36

Oh jojo, im sorry it's not good news hun, I know your hurting badly right now  
But like mrsfw has said, do something nice for next couple of days if you can. Sending you lots of hugs sweety


----------



## jojo30

Thanks everyone xx


----------



## Bella2013

So sorry about your BFN Jojo  keep your chin up and treat yourself  sending hugs hunny.
cinnamon - my OTD is 20th march, 2 weeks from today xxx


----------



## MrsA85

Wow ladies.....can't believe how fast this thread has moved! I'm gonna attempt personals now...forgive me if I forget anyone...

Hi Bella I'm doing ok now thankyou just had a bad couple days with cramps but feeling a lot better today being in work killed me just wanted to rest but couldn't  sorry to hear your iui didn't go as planned first time around and glad the lady had all that paperwork this time she shouldn't of messed up!! Fingers crossed for you sweetie, my otd is 18th but tbh I might hold out til the 20th same day as you I will see, least we can go through the 2ww together hey  do you have a 2nd shot of pregnyl to take too? Hope you're feeling ok today? Xxx

Goodluck and welcome glitter.....hope Monday goes well for you when you start  xx

Ahhh jade I'm so sorry t hear about your car crash  I hope you wasn't hurt how awful  how are you feeling now? Hope your ok   When is your otd again? Xxx

CMJ how are you my lovely? Eeeek it's test day for you isn't it?! I have everything crossed for you send you lots of luck an bighugs and look forward to hearing your result please let it be BFP were so due one on here    All your symptoms sound promising will be thinking if you this wkd xxxx

Hi cinnamon how are you doing hunni? Hope your iui went well yesterday? Just remember that it only takes one....I have everything crossed for you   Hope your feeling ok too? Xx

Aww mrsfw I'm so sorry to hear your got a bfn I'm gutted for you   I hope your ok and sending you big hugs   What is your next plan? Are you moving on to ivf? Xxx

Hi hopeful glad to hear your follies are behaving and playing ball this time....goodluck  

Goodluck with your journey Sarah Lou hope your baseline scan went well an your injections  xx

Aww jojo I'm gutted for you....so sorry to hear it was a bfn   sending you big hugs too hunni I hope you're ok   Xx

Hi lambie hunni how are you doing? How's your 2ww going? You sound like you have good symptoms let's hope this is your time, I have everything crossed for you really do   I'm feeling much better now still got the odd cramp but that's fine an it's probably the pregnyl too but think I've got over weds didn't help I had to still go into work   hope the building work is going ok too?   Xxx

Sorry if I've missed anyone I bet this is one mammoth post too, ope everyone has a lovely wkd xxx


----------



## Bella2013

Hi MrsA85 i know how your feeling I've had severe cramping since trigger shot 4 days ago! They got worse after insem yesterday. Woke feeling really crappy today tired and aching all over. I have a shift at work today but to be honest i would much rather stay home and be pampered by my DP  
I only had to do one pregnyl shot. Do you have to do 2? Xxx


----------



## MrsA85

It's really not nice is it I do feel your pain  although mine seem to of eased loads since Thursday an yesterday! Oh no do you? What do you do as your job? Can you not ring in sick? I wish I had of done now  
Yeah I've got 2 I had the first one on Tuesday night and have to take the other one on Wednesday....do you have the pessaries too? I asked my hospital for them but they said no  try take today as easy as you can and I hope your feeling better soon it does pass though 😘 xxx


----------



## Bella2013

Glad yours have eased off hunny, im waiting for mine to do the same. I work in a coffee shop so nothing too vigorous lol but still don't feel like going in. I'm hoping its quiet so i can come home early. Yes i have to do pesseries one in the morning and one at night. They aren't very nice at all, giving me loads of symptoms like sore boobs bloatidness cramp ect. I've also felt alot of what feels like popping in my tummy (any idea what that could be?) xx


----------



## cinnamon75

MrsA85 I have to take a second Pregnyl shot on Wednesday too and like you I don't have any pessaries. Maybe it's one or the other? 

Bella, sorry to hear your cramping still hasn't gone away   Maybe it's a good sign??

Afm, I don't have any symptoms at all but then I don't even feel as if I'm on a proper 2ww as it didn't go so well with the sample. I feel really happy today though   I'm going to want to wish this two weeks away though just to get to next month and try again properly. Must have been the pressure getting to DP in the clinic yesterday as he was fine last night


----------



## Bella2013

Hi Cinnamon-Im hoping its a good sign! Fingers crossed ay!! Sorry to hear your DP sample wasn't as good as it could be, my DP was exactly the same his sample doesn't prepare very well. So like you im wishing this 2ww away so we can try again, only difference is we will be going for IVF next  hopefully we wont have to go that far  Hope your good xxx


----------



## su623

Hi Ladies, 

I had 2 IUI cycles, first one with Fostimon Injections without Trigger shot natural surge BFN, this month 2nd IUI cycle with Fostimon injection with trigger shot and BFN(though got natural surge) lied as the hospital wouldn't give a trigger shot if natural Surge, 

My question is this month for my 3rd IUI i tried calling the hospital and they said they are fully booked for day 3 baseline scan which is for monday and therefore wouldn't do IUI this month which is bloody annoying.

My question is why can't I have a baseline scan on day 5 and start injections on day 5, according to nurse she says it will be too late to start the injections. 

If i want to go for a natural cycle(as I know I ovulate naturally) then I don't need a baseline scan, and also does hospital will give me a HCG trigger shot with natural ovulation?? Nurse said to book for day 10 Ultrasound for natural cycle.

Please let me know ladies as this is my last(3rd IUI cycle) before moving to IVF also I'm relocating to NI from London therefore have to complete this 3rd IUI cycle and start everything from scratch at NI.

Thanks 
Su


----------



## dojiejo

Hi Su. 

Sorry just seen this post. I would call them again first thing Monday morning as they normally do squeeze people in and over book for scans when they are needed. If they still don't allow it then I would speak to them about scanning on day 5 (Wednesday) otherwise I would put in a formal complaint. There is a lady there who handles all complaints. They should squeeze you in. 

Good luck.


----------



## MrsA85

Hi Bella I hope your pains have eased today and your shift wasn't too bad yesterday? Do you manage to get away early? The popping in your tummy could be bit like trapped wind only cause I think it would be too soon to be anything else I reckon....could be wrong though....I've heard the pessaries are known for the symptoms though not really very fair as they lead you to believe other things I think....:-/ hope your feeling much better today? Xxx

Hi cinnamon I think you could be right the different hospitals work in such different ways don't they...ahh so we are taking it the same day, least it doesn't have to be midnight again this cycle is really different with what they've told me to do etc but also felt the consultant who did the iui was more thorough even though it was a traumatic experience lol! Last time I had no symptoms what so ever though...apart from I got the flu...which I shook off then got my cold back again the day I got my BFP...other than that had nothing! 
I'm glad your feeling happy though and I think it helps if your happy an keep positive better mindset I think 

Hope you both have had a lovely wkd xxx


----------



## Bella2013

Hi MrsA85 my pains have eased off a little thank you  work was really busy so ended up staying until close  when i finished it felt like i had worked a whole week without a break! Absolutely exhausted me! You could be right about the popping in my tummy these pessaries really do make you have wind (sorry if tmi). They do make you think there's something else going on in there which is horrible really because its hard not to get your hopes up. I think im symptom spotting too much every little thing i feel inside makes me wonder if this is my time. I felt like this on my 1st IUI so trying not to get too excited as i will be devastated if it turns out to be a BFN  how are you feeling today? I know I've probably already asked you this but when is your OTD? Xx


----------



## MrsA85

Oh no really? That awful I bet you was exhausted  I hope you had a well deserved rest last night and your oh looked after you  I do think they send your mind into overdrive it's bit unfair really, I'm just going to try forget if I can (prob be impossible) haha! I had a bit of wind from the pregnyl too an I feel a bit bloated well on Friday I did was gutted cause I worked hard in being good on a diet and finally got a flat tummy and on Friday I looked pregnant :-/ but I think it's also from stopping the menopur as each time I've done that I've swelled a bit....the joys hey! 
My otd is Wednesday 18th that's 14dpiui but I think il test either the Thursday or the Friday 20th which is the day of my 30th party (I'm prob just kidding myself an will prob test early but il try my best haha) 
How about you?! We just need to be strong and not symptom spot   lol xxx


----------



## Bella2013

Don't worry lol i had a bath when i got home then went straight to bed, i must have needed that sleep because i didn't wake up until 12today  i wish i could forget about it  this whole situation has been on my mind for years! Its strange because even before i met my DP and before i even thought about having children, i always thought something was wrong in that department  I've never tried for children before i met my DP but those thoughts have always been there! I feel constantly bloated I've put it down to all the hormone injections  I've said to myself i want to wait longer to test but its so difficult! I'm only 2dpiui and i want to test already although i know it will be pointless! I WILL WAIT UNTIL THE 20TH! (i keep telling myself) i really hope you get your BFP that would be the best birthday present ever! I've got everything crossed for you hunny xxxx


----------



## Lambie36

Hi mrsA, I agree with Bella, a bfp for a birthday present will be fab!  Glad your feeling better now hun xx

Hi Bella, just wanted to wish you good luck for your tx. Hope you get a bfp sweety xx

Cmj, have you tested hun? Hope you had a good time with the in-laws. Let us know how you got on  

Afm, did the stupidest thing EVER!  I only went and tested didn't I  
I've tested the trigger out and at 8dpo it was a clear negative. So...... I thought I'd leave it at that nd show a bit of willpower. Next morning I caved in nd did a cheap internet test which showed the faintest line! Of course I went on to do a few more throughout the day and it was negative. Then the following morning I did another with fmu nd it was positive, but you had to take it under a light nd squint to see it!
Same happened later that evening. This morning I did another with a fmu nd the line was there, clear as day! Anyway, I thought with the line being that apparent I'd do a frer with the same fmu sample. It was a clear negative?! Wtf??!!
Now I'm in bits, been crying all day, don't understand why the cheapie would show positive several times but a frer would be negative.   
I know I've brought this on myself for testing early etc but I'm just soooo confused with the results! Dint know what to think!
Has this happened to anyone else? Please help ladies xx


----------



## Bella2013

Hi Lambie, it sounds like you've been through quite the ordeal  im so sorry to hear that! I know its going to be hard but maybe try keeping yourself busy and test again on your OTD? I haven't experienced what you have so im sorry i cant give you the advice you need. I wish you all the best Hun xx


----------



## Lambie36

Thank you Bella, I kind of feel like I deserve it tbh, I shouldn't have tested early 😢😢😢


----------



## MrsA85

That's a super sleep Bella....you defo just if needed it  
I'm exactly the same as you I said I'd struggle and have no idea why...but mine is male factor and as far as I'm aware according to all my tests there's nothing wrong with me...but I suppose you don't know til it actually happens do you....it's so hard  we will certainly get there though don't worry and I know it's hard to try not to over think but we need to try keep sane don't we   least we all have each it her don't we xxx

Aww lambie, please don't be too downhearted yet as your still a couple days away yet are you cheapies more sensitive than the FRER?! Mine were....your otd is weds isn't it? I'm sure it's same day I do my pregnyl. Please please try stay positive I didn't get my positive til late on the Saturday night an my otd was on the Monday! Sending you big hugs hunni an I'm praying you get your BFP     Xxx

CMJ I'm also thinking of you too sweetie I really hope you've got your BFP xxx


----------



## jadeX0X0

morning everyone....omg this thread is going soooo fast. been so busy over the weekend had a bootfair ect...


mrsA my otd is mothers day  af is due in 3 days !!!!! this cycle has gone soo slow, but felt so much more relaxed. how are you doing...when is your or have you had it sorry having trouble catching up. xxx


----------



## jennie24

Hi ladies,
Just joined this site as finding this 'situation' never-ending!
Wondered if any of you can let me know what's next?! Basically, my husband and I fell pregnant naturally Feb 2012 and sadly miscarried at 9 weeks, after a year of trying and not getting anywhere, I went to see my GP who referred me to the fertility clinic to start fertility testing. I had all the usual bloods, hycosy etc and everything came back 'normal' - apart from they thought I was only ovulating occasionally (I am convinced they were testing too early as I have very long cycles naturally, but they didn't take this into account)
I was put on 50mg Clomid, but I didn't respond, we then had a rest for a month as my scan dates would have fallen over Christmas. In early January 2014, we found out I had fallen pregnant again (naturally), but once again at 10 weeks I miscarried. A few months later, we went back to the fertility clinic and the next month I was put on 100mg Clomid which I responded to, and had IUI carried out. The same thing happened the next 2 months, then we had a break for one month to go on holiday. Now I am gearing up for my last lot of scans/IUI, but I don't have a clue what comes next?! It's always a mad dash at the clinic as other appointments are waiting and I have to get back to work so I have never had the chance to ask the nurse about what is to come. They said we wouldn't be put forward for IVF yet as we need to have not fallen pregnant for 2 years.
After all this time, it is actually getting me so down now. I just wondered if anyone could shed any light on what may happen next?
Thank you for reading


----------



## hopeful17

Last time I had a lh surge they ade me wait 42 hours till insemination I think this is to late when I asked my clinic they never answered me how long does your clinic say


----------



## MrsA85

Mine isn't til the 18th-20th going to try hold out til 20th if I can as it's the day of my 30th party...could you not test from the day your af is due? Your clinic is a long wait isn't it? Mine just said when your af will be due well they've induced my ovulation etc lol! The 20th will take me to 16dpiui....hope you had a nice wkd Jade? Xx

Hopeful I had my iui 15hrs later after trigger....


----------



## hopeful17

I'm hoping this time I won't have to wait as long so be the next day or too we need our bfp


----------



## jadeX0X0

i don't no why its 18 days but its is far to long. they said i have to test on otd ive just brought my test on ebay so will turn up Friday. 2 clear blue and two cheapy ones for a tenner  im just going to wait for af if im a day late then will test. wkd was good just very busy how was yours??xx


----------



## Rosea

Morning Ladies,

This is my first post AND my first IUI cycle so I am a complete newbie! I've been reading your posts while awaiting admin approval and been trying to figure out all of the abbreviations- I'll get there in the end!!   

I've been having Gonal-F and had induced ovulation with Ovritelle last Tuesday night as had two follicles- one at 1.9 the other at 2.4. Insem was last Thursday morning with my DP's count at 110mil. Got a blood test this Thursday to check for ovulation and my OTD is the 19th   Thursday and Friday had serious cramps!!!!!

Both mine and DP's test are clear and we've been trying for just shy of 2 years, I'm 28 and he's 29. I've been pregnant before but had a 20wk miscarriage ( different partner)

Looking forward to sharing the next few weeks with you all  

xx


----------



## su623

I just called them again this morning as they still say the same they are fully booked and can't do a scan for this month and I have to forget this cycle and do it next cycle. 

I decided to go for a natural cycle, as I assume I dont need a baseline scan for natural cycle. I'm not happy to go for natural cycle but I have no choice now.


----------



## Lambie36

Hi ladies, just wanted to let you know I'm out. Af started about half an hour ago. It's not full flo but its bright red heavy spotting . I'm Sure it will be full flow later on in the day or tomorrow. Feeling absolutely devasted and broken    
Sorry for the lack of personals, not thinking straight at the mo. Good luck to all of you, and lets see some bfp's on here! xx


----------



## jadeX0X0

OMG!!! have and ladies tested 6 days early and got a bfp and it been real xxx


----------



## Blondie71

Jade unless you are on any meds that would give false positive, then I'd say congrats are in order  

Ps if you had a trigger injection that may still be in your system x


----------



## cinnamon75

Hello to all the newbies   

Sorry for not many personals but this thread is moving so fast! 

Lambie I am so sorry to hear your news   Are you going on to do any more treatment?

Jade, have you had to take a second Pregnyl shot a week after IUI? I know that my nurse told me that I could get a false positive up to six days after that as the HCG can still be in your system so that might be worth taking into account. Otherwise, I'd go and enjoy that BFP as it sounds like you might be having an exciting time ahead!!!


----------



## hopeful17

Got a positive ih surge tonight so will be in the same situation as last time be over 40 hours till insemination


----------



## jadeX0X0

I've had my 2nd shot of overtelle. A lot of other ladies clinics test at 14 days. Why does it have to be 18 for mine (( sooo hoping it's not a false postivie. Xxx


----------



## MrsA85

Hi Jennie and welcome.....sorry to hear about your miscarriages, how awful  xx once you have had your baseline scan they will give you your injections (if your medicated) and then they will call you back on cd 8 (usually) and see how your follicles are growing an then they will call you back every other day til your ready for your iui for scans and bloods some hospitals do work differently though so I'm going off mine  goodluck with your journey  xx

Hi rosea sounds like me and you are a day apart I had my iui on the Wednesday day before....we can cycle together and my cramps were horrendous too but I did have a bad time with iui so I think that added to the pain.....goodluck and do you have a second trigger shot to take too? Xx

Hi sue and welcome goodluck with your journey  xx

Awwwww lambie      I'm absolutely gutted for you.....sending you big hugs I hope your ok hunni, I can't believe it my heart sank reading that   xxx

Hi cinnamon I hope your doing ok? Xx

Hi blondie hope your ok... xx

Ahh jade how exciting....although it does take 7 days for the trigger to leave your system, but if you've tested it out then I'd say congrats are in order....I have everything crossed for you hunni   Keep us updated xxx

CMJ I'm hoping you have some good news for us.....   Xxx


----------



## Mrsfw

CMJ....? Are you ok hunny? Just checking in to see how you are. Jade- fab news xx


----------



## cinnamon75

Jade, my OTD is 16 days after IUI so not quite as long as yours but I understand how long it feels. I got past the weekend and still had almost a full 2ww left which felt really frustrating!   Try to wait to test again until at least 7 days after that last shot and when you see it's still a positive   you will feel much more confident about the result I'm sure.  

MrsA85, I'm good thanks. A few twinges here and there but nothing to really report. I'm annoyed with myself every now and then for symptom spotting even though I know I have such a minuscule chance of a BFP due to the IUI not going to plan. The nurse told me they wouldn't normally go ahead and I would've been sent straight to IVF but as I was there they did it anyway. I can't imagine how crazy I'll make myself with this symptom spotting if or when I have a more successful treatment!! I think it's because at the end of it all I have to take a pregnancy test and I don't normally use them so it feels like a really big deal. That's the thing with 'tests' they make you feel like you have passed or failed which is so depressing, yet seeing AF arrive is such a natural sign. I'm hoping AF comes first it's a negative. Does anyone else feel like this about pregnancy tests?

Anyway, what about you Mrs A85 how are you feeling?

Bella how are you doing too?

CMJ, hoping for some good news from you    I hope you had a good weekend and that it helped make the wait a little easier keeping busy.

Hello to everyone else, I hope you are all doing well xxx


----------



## Bella2013

Hi ladies, how are you all? I'm doing ok nowhere near as bloated as last week. I actually feel normal  im kind of missing having those signs that let me know something was going on in there. Now i don't know what to think! I've another 10days until i can test  this time round is dragging so much! Just taking it easy today, its beautiful outside which has made me smile  me and DP are going to take our lovely little shih-chi for a nice relaxing stroll by the river.
Sorry i haven't done any personals, these feeds are running with new people, kind of lost my way a bit! How are my 2ww buddies feeling? Xx


----------



## jadeX0X0

omg this 2ww is driving me crazy this week. it wasn't this bad last time !!!! im 5 days after my 2nd hcg shot not got a sign of af coming but every sign of pg  

hi cinnamon at least im not the only one not to have a 14 day wait, its so strange how long some of us have to wait. i hope you get your bfp how long have you got left to wait ?? sorry not up to date with otds !!!

mrsA how you doing?


hope everyone gets there bfps soon sending loads of   as our otds come closer !!!! xxxx


----------



## Rosea

Morning All  

MrsA85- So is your test date next Wednesday then? I've got a blood test this Thurs to check for signs of ovulation but don't have to take a second trigger shot- or at least I've not been told about one!! 

Bella2013- I know what you mean! I'm only 5 days after IUI and already wishing the days away like a little girl waiting for Christmas morning!!

I'm having a bit of a panic this morning as had a fall skating ( I ice skate) last night. I don't usually fall so thought it would be ok to carry on skating, but I took a real bash to the bum and now worried it may have an effect. Can a fall at this stage scupper my chances??


----------



## CMJ

Hello ladies, 

Wow.. havent i missed out on a lot here.. I have just whizzed through the posts to try and catch up..

Welcome new ladies.. the girls on here are fantastic and will help you every step of the way when you need it... 

I'm not feeling so good         test day was Sat and BFN... no surprise really.. had hope still i thought until af came this morning.. got terrible period pains and feel absolutely shattered !   maybe stress of it all... I definitely had different symptoms to normal pmt.. the dizzy spells etc.. talk about drive yourself mad     

Mrs A85 thank you huni for thinking of me... not long to go now for you is it..  I will be thinking of you huni and will check back here in a while.. just not as regularly as i have been.  Thank you for all your support.. I'm glad there are newbies on here now to help you through at the same time as you're at... lots of love and all the positive vibes in the world to you huni.. xxxxxxxxxx  sorry just feel so down at the moment.. ranted at my Fiance too to do the damn hoovering this morning as my period pains are so bad and the house has gone to pot over last 2 weeks :/ of me trying to take it easy.. sorry to rant huni!    all i can say is try hard not to symptoms spot.. what will be will be... hugs to you.. keep busy and rest too xxxxxx just had rubbish news about my car.. failed mot... needs welding done on seat belt £450!!       no positivity from me today.. sorry

Lambie - what can I say huni... I'm so sorry for you.. I know how hard it is lovely.. you can drive yourself crazy with all these symptom spotting and testing can't you... i did my test on OTD Sat morning... was BFN.. went out with Fiance and his parents to a beautiful village called Lavenham... cheered me up.. but couldn't get it out of my mind.. kept a slither of hope.. until af arrived this morning.. and got the worst pains ever       this was your last try wasn't it huni? are you considering ivf..? sorry my head isn't straight and can't quite remember what stage you are at...     big hugs huni.. do something nice.. teat yourself... do some retail therapy huni.. it works... i think i may this week...  maybe we can help each other through the ivf route? i'm just not sure about it all at the moment..   thank you huni for your support xxx

Bella - How are you huni? thank you for your words.  I'm glad your clinic are now sorting themselves out.  Thanks for your support... BFN.. and af today   all i can say.. is try not to symptom spot if you can... it's so hard... keep busy and focussed on something else.. if i had another focus i feel it could have helped me.. my mind... take care huni and i wish you all the best xxx good luck on your 2ww  

Cinnamon - Your lovely words almost made me cry.. thank you so much for saying such a lovely thing... you also sound like you would make an amazing mum   i had my BFN on Sat morning.. thankfully had a lovely day so slightly helped.. kept an element of hope until af came this morning.. got awful pains..     i don't understand about your DP's low sperm count huni.. my Fiance's is low too.. and i read that iui is supposed to be for men with low counts...  mine was 1.8ml... normal forms 5%.. he is so upset about it all.. i don't feel the stress is helping him at all... he feels so helpless as he is on medication that is affecting it but he can't come off it as controls his seizures    anyway huni.. sorry for the negativity today... thank you for your support and i do wish you all the very best on your journey.. this is such a good site.. i really feel like the ladies care.. and i do for them.. i couldn't have got through it without you and them     i will check back from time to time.. to see those BFP's    they are so overdue!!!!!!!   take care huni... keep your mind busy xxxxxx

Jade - stick in there huni until OTD... so happy for you if BFP on your test day     xxxxxxx  Good luck xxxx

Mrsfw - hello huni.. sorry for being so quiet... BFN..   tested on OTD Sat morning.. then af came this morning with terrible pains.. talk about one hell of an emotional roller coaster.. there were definitely symptoms there.. dizzy, metallic taste.. stupid body hey !  sorry huni my head is all over the place at mo.. what's your next step... ? hugs to you xxx and thank you for all your support...  i'm so unsure about ivf.. hard to know how it will affect me.. and my Fiance to be honest.. he gets so stressed...     

anyway ladies.. thank you so much for all your kindness and support.. you have really helped me to get through this journey... i won't give up.. i've just got to be a mummy ....... BFP's are so overdue here.. and they will come.. please all hang in there, be strong and you will get there    will pop back now and then to see those BFP's   hugs to you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Bella2013

CMJ- i am so sorry about your BFN  try stay positive hunny. Will you be going for IVF now? My clinic told me to think of IVF as your best chance not your last. AF is a ***** isn't she! Showing her ugly head when not wanted. I have no symptoms atm which im a little worried about but it doesn't mean its all over, does it? My DP is also on medication for epilepsy but we were told his tablets wouldn't affect his sperm?? Again i am so sorry about your BFN, i had everything crossed for you! I will still keep things crossed for you and your future whatever path you choose next. Sad to see you wont be on here as much as I've felt your replies have helped me get this far. Be sure to visit us all soon. Lots of love xxxx


----------



## hopeful17

Second iui secluded tomorrow feeling more positive this time as lh surge wasn't till day 21 this time it's day 15 got my fingers crossed for you all


----------



## cinnamon75

CMJ I am so sorry to hear your news and I meant every word I said. I work with abused and abandoned children every day and it is lovely to see all the amazing people like you on here who will obviously make such amazing parents.   Am I right in thinking that this is your third IUI cycle? Will you do more? I hope you still have lots of options and chances ahead of you to get that   BFP you deserve. Like Bella said you've been such a great help to all us and I feel like we've only just got to meet you! My DPs sperm samples are up and down like a yo-yo. They were fine, ironically until he gave up caffeine   but I think it's more about performing on the day for him. I think we might have had about 1.1ml and 2% morphology (which is the one thing that had actually improved). Isn't it odd how we are all told different things by our clinics!? It makes it all even more confusing! Big hugs to you for these next few tough days   

Bella, I'm not having any symptoms really either   I have the most minor tweaking feelings all inside my tummy today but I think I might have a bit of wind   I'm listening to my body more than I ever have before! No sore boobs or anything though. I have to take my second HCG shot tomorrow so that might make me feel some symptoms. I must be aware that it is the HCG and not to get excited or carried away!! Have you got pessaries? How are they? Do you have to take them every day? 

Rosea I am so jealous as I can't ice skate for a toffee!! I now imagine you to be the most elegant and sporty of people which puts me to shame   Please don't worry about your fall, I think landing on your bottom is the best place to land as there's a little extra padding (a lot in my case  ) to take the fall and protect you. 

Jade it does sound very positive if you have all those symptoms!!!!    

Afm,, I'm pretty excited as my brother and his girlfriend have brought home their gorgeous little boy from his Foster family today and I get to meet him on Saturday!!! They have just adopted him and my brother is totally besotted and in love with his new son. He is 14 months old and adorable. I can't wait


----------



## FreyaRun

Lambie, so sorry love!  I've been hoping and praying for you.    Xoxo, what a [email protected] feeling.  

Jade...fingers crossed for your BFP!  What did your clinic say about trigger shot?  18 days is a long way away!  Xoxo

MrsAgood luck w your scan!  

Hopeful, best of luck!!!

Hello other ladies!  I'm just following a few people from an earlier IUi thread....fingers crossed for ALL of you!!  Cmon BFPs!!!


----------



## Lambie36

Thank you for your kind words ladies, it's really appriciated. 

Freya, awww it put a smile on my face hearing from you   
It felt like hearing from an old friend you haven't saw in years!  
Hope your doing well huni and your lik beanies xx

MrsA, hoping to see a good result from you, you deserve a bfp sweety as does everyone else on here xx got everything crossed for you.

Cmj, 😢😢😢 both of us had such promising symptoms didn't we. It's such a cruel game. I'm not doing ivf hun, can't afford it. That was our last go. But dh saw how broken I was this time, never took it this bad before, except those times I had chemicals, so...... We are trying again but this time Czech Republic. Iui is half the price than the uk and thats including flights!
I contacted the clinic and I have to take clomid 100mg and gonal 75 starting on cd2. The dose seems a bit high but I think their aiming fir 3-4 follicles  
I dont get a baseline scan which is saving me more money but im concerned about the fact that my lining tends to be 9 or 10 mm on cd 2, but their not concerned with that   It's making me a bit unsure. But at least I'm not out of the game.
Weirdest thing us af seems to be disappearing! Needed to wear a panty liner yesterday for brown spotting which was minimal and today it seems to be going! 
Did another hpt in hope of a miracle bfp but nothing  
Not sure whats happening. I've stopped the horrid pessaries yesterday so now I'm not sure why af is playing up.
I still have slight nausea and started to feel dizzy a couple of days ago! Why is my body being cruel!  
Anyway, what are your plans now huni?


----------



## Rosea

Hi cinnamon- Believe me I'm no Jane Torvil   DH is a hockey player so took up skating a year ago as didn't want to not be able to skate if/when little people arrive as I'm sure they will be skating before they're walking!! 

I too have a lot of padding in my bottom so hopefully it will act as an airbag    

Congratulations on becoming an Aunty!!! It's the best feeling in the world, and adopting is such a special thing to do. A friend of mine has done it recently and it has just completed their family  

xx


----------



## Mrsfw

CMJ - sending you big love, I was so optimistic for you. Our bodies to indeed deceive us. Take some time out for yourself and have a good ghink about what is best for you next. It's so hard when everything points to it being positive.   Xx


----------



## Bella2013

Hi Cinnamon - a big congrats on becoming an auntie  you must be so excited to meet your new nephew! 
I have pessaries, i have to do one in the morning and one in the evening  they are not very pleasant but its just something you have to do! Have you been given pessaries? I don't have to do a second hcg shot so maybe its one or the other, im not sure. What day past iui are you now? xx


----------



## Rosea

Hi Bella- your OTD is the day after mine! Crossing my fingers for you   I've not had to have pessaries or a second shot   did they say why you had to use them? Can't imagine they are very pleasant!! Xx


----------



## Bella2013

Hi Rosea, i think im right in saying that the pessaries are to help maintain and thicken the lining of the womb. They were handed to me with all my medication for the treatment, my nurse didn't actually tell me what they were for, just how to use them. So i looked it up on the internet. There was no mention of a second hcg shot, just to start the pessaries on the evening of insemination. I see this is your first IUI, how was your experience and do you have any symptoms at this stage? X


----------



## Bella2013

Hi Hopeful17 - just wanted to wish you good luck for tomorrow. Come and have a good old natter with us tomorrow let us know how you get on  xxx


----------



## hopeful17

I will do just wish they didn't leave it so long after getting a surge but they must no what they are doing iui is at 3:45 tomorrow hopefully not as uncomfortable as the first hubby is coming this time which I find easier as its support


----------



## Rosea

Hi Bella, hmm not been offered anything like that, don't thinj I've even had my lining measured or if I have they haven't told me. 

I had really bad cramps about 8hours after insem which lasted a day or so, I've noticed a slight pinky brown show (tmi sorry lol) yesterday and today my boobs are a bit sore. I get a twinge every now and then but don't know if any of this is normal for IUI. It definitely doesn't feel like a normal  cycle for me!

How has this IUI been for you? Xx


----------



## Rosea

Good luck tomorrow Hopeful17   x


----------



## Bella2013

Rosea - every clinic is different but it might be worth asking about the pessaries as they do help. They usually measure your lining when you go for your scan on day 11 of your cycle, then tell you to trigger that evening. 
This is my second go at IUI, the first time round I obviously didn't really know what to expect. I had painful legs when doing the injections, a lot of shooting pains and aching. I had 0.2mls Suprecur and 0.5mls Menopur every evening for 9 days. Then triggered with Pregnyl. Felt very bloated all of the time and constantly tired no matter how much sleep I got. I listened to my body more than ever and every little noise or movement I thought 'this could be it, its really happening' only it ended with a BFN. Second time around ive done everything exactly the same, cramping aching feeling tired sore boobs and very windy due to pessaries (sorry for tmi) Ive less hope of it working this time round as my DP's sample prepared worse than before  if this time doesn't happen for us then we are being referred for IVF xxx


----------



## MrsA85

Hi ladies...

I know cinnamon it's so hard not to symptom spot....it's just part and parcel I think as we know something is going on in there...(well at least should be anyway lol)  I'm the same as you nothing really to report tbh apart from yesterday I had strange cramps in my tummy some felt AF type and some were more of a shooting/stabbing but they didn't last long and this morning I've woke up with the same :-/ who knows hey! I'm just about to get ready now and take my 2nd pregnyl....  hope your doing ok an not going too insane? And big congrats on becoming an auntie, adoption is a wonderful thing, Im adopted too  Xx

Hi Bella I'm good thanks how are you doing? I think some clinics give one or the other and think it's only a few that give both I did ask an got told no....lol  have you had any twinges or anything? I tested last night an this morning on a cheapie and there is still a line there from my trigger an this morning I'm actually just over 7dp or even 8 I you like just goes to show that it stays in my system  let's keep positive hey xxx

Hi jade I'm doing ok thanks how are you hunni? I tested last night an this morning an my trigger is still in there....I'm just over 7dp trigger too...about to take my 2nd shot booo! Hope your feeling ok? Xx

Hi rosea well it's supposed to be but tbh I'm going to try hold out til the Thursday or Friday and even more so as I've tested positive this morning from my trigger a week in so a week today there's a chance it will still be there  I wil test it out though think  aww I'm sorry to hear about your fall I hope your ok?   Bet that hurt  keep smiling xxx

Awwww CMJ.....I'm gutted for you    I really am I really had good thoughts and feelings for you your symptoms were so promising weren't they? I'm sending you big big hugs    You have been a lifesaver on here too you really have and please don't go too far I will miss you   please stay in touch xx that's such rubbish timing with your car too not what you need at all is it  keep your chin up hunni....and you will get your turn of being a mummy I promise you'll make an amazing mum, take care an big hugs xxxxx

Hi Freya.....lovely to hear from your I hope them little babas are growing nicely? How are you feeling? You must be nearly 12 weeks by now if not already?  Hope your keeping well  xx

Hi lambie I hope your doing ok hunni? That sounds great you have a plan in place it's something to look forward to and focus on....I really hope this works for you really do....you will stay around here won't you? Will miss you too if you go...you've been there like CMJ from the very start before Xmas   will be keeping everything crossed for you xxx

Hi mrsfw how are you doing? Hope your doing ok nice to hear from you  xx

Hopeful goodluck for your iui today hope it goes well let us know how you get on won't you xx


----------



## allie_h

Hi everyone,
Am new to this forum. I'd had my first iui last Wednesday (4th of March) and have an appointment for a blood test in a weeks time. They gave me an injection of pregnyl the day before the iui. For 3 days after the iui, I felt like my ovaries we're going to explode! It was so bad I had to call the clinic. They re-assured me it will get better, which it did. I've been feeling bloated though and all kinds of pains in my back and front, where my ovaries are. Feeling stiff all around my lower back and to the front of my tummy. I was diagnosed with endometriosis years ago and it feels like the pain is a symptom of it. Hoping this will get better in the next few day!
This 2ww is agonising 
Allie


----------



## Rosea

Bella- yes I think I will ask about the pesseries or the 2nd trigger shot for next time. I have everything crossed double for you then! My nurse told me not to see IVF as last chance saloon, it's more your best shot because the chances of it working are much higher. That said it would be great if non of us had to get to that point!! My doctor seems so matter of fact that he's going to get us pregnant- not sure if that's his ego or if he really believes it lol.  We had two good follicles and DH's count after washing was 110 million. It's so hard not to over analyse every single little symptom as a possible sign. Dam our bodies trying to trick us!! 

MrsA85- I'm going to try and do the same but I am so impatient that I know by Tuesday I will be itching to do it!! Will need to just sit on my hands I think!! Feel like I've done a round with mike Tyson after my fall and have a lovely bruise appearing on my padding   to top it off I've woken up with a bloody cold!! Not feeling at my best this morning. Got my blood test tomorrow morning to check for ovulation, not sure how quickly they get the results back though  

Welcome Allie! From your dates it sounds like you will be testing in the same week  as me and a couple of the other ladies so won't be going it alone   your symptoms sound familiar!! Hope the cramps have eased off for you. Were they able to remove any of the endometriosis in your laparoscopy? 

Xx


----------



## allie_h

Hi Rosea,

I had to have a full blown operation after the laparoscopy to remove a cyst from my right ovary. They managed to save the ovary and sutur it back together. I had a test to see if any of my tubes were blocked, and it came back clear. But in the scan the other week, the nurse seemed to say the right ovary wasn't up to much. I guess we wait and see.


----------



## Rosea

Hi Allie- gosh it sounds like you've been through a lot!! Hopefully you're other ovary will come good for you    did they tell you how many follicles were ready before your IUI? 
Xx


----------



## cinnamon75

MrsA, have you taken your second HCG shot yet? I have just done mine and it was a little difficult to inject as the liquid was a bit more syrupy than the trigger shot. I guess that's because I only had to use one liquid to the powder rather than two liquids. I had to inject it so slowly to get it to go in! Thank you for your kind words about becoming an Auntie and how positive adoption can be.

Hi Allie, welcome to the 2ww party   I'm sorry to hear you have already had such a tough time with that blinking cyst!   Not long to wait now though until your blood test next week. I think lots of us are testing within a few days of each other. I'm one of the last on Sunday 22nd as I was told to wait 16 days after IUI   Work is crazy busy though and I am off to Wales to see my mum, dad, brother and my new adopted nephew on the weekend so it's all helping the time fly.

Hi Rosie (or shall I call you Jane  ) Does your DH play professionally or just for fun? Your symptoms sounds exciting, I was kind of hoping for some spotting as it seems to be a good sign that implantation has been successful and can turn into a BFP  !!! Fingers crossed  

Hopeful, good luck today with your IUI! First the worst, second the best as they say   My insemmination was a full 40 hours after trigger too. Actually a bit longer as I was late going into the room.

Bella I think you and me have the same worry about our DPs samples don't we?   If I'm honest I always sort of thought before starting IUI that if we couldn't do it naturally then how would IUI help? I'm actually quite excited about getting to the IVF stage. We might even end up cycling around the same time if this month doesn't work out for us both   It ain't over til it's over though and we might still get those BFPs this month    

Lambie, doing more IUI in the Czech Republic sounds like a great idea! I've been looking at IVf there just to prepare for future options really. There are some great looking clinics, have you got a favourite? GEST (Praga Medica), Zlin, Gennet and Reprofit seem to be the names that keep popping up. Their success rates look fantastic - it was about 50% for IVF success rates at Reprofit last year  and I'm sure their IUI stats are just as positive    Good luck on the next part of your journey x

Ladies, is anyone doing anything nice this weekend?


----------



## Rosea

Hi Cinnamon- Bet you are so excited to see your nephew! I'm sure you will spoil him rotten   My niece is 11months today and she's a right little monkey! Looking after her on Monday so thinking of taking her to the petting farm. My brother is happy to let me spend as much time as I want with her ( think he felt a bit of guilt as she was a pleasant surprise right in the middle of us actively trying). Getting to spend time with her has made this whole wait for one of my own that bit easier   Hope you get good weather for Wales! 

DH used to play pro but he's getting on a bit now and his knees aren't what they used to be   So now he just plays rec ( bit like playing Sunday League footy). It's a bit of a relief for me as got fed up with either sitting on a coach travelling the country with him or waiting around in A&E  

I wasn't sure if the spotting was implantation as didn't really know when implantation happens   I had insem last Thurs? Don't want to get too hopefully as everyone seems to tell me that it doesn't often happen on the first go and to just treat your first cycle as a test run  

Having signed the disclaimer about not suing if I ended up with twins, I told the mother in law about it and she then proceeded to tell me that both her side and DH's dad's side have a history of twins in the family!!!!! Somehow failed to mention that in the 8 years we've been together!!!! lol


----------



## cinnamon75

Rosea I'm so sorry that in my sleepy morning state I called you Rosie!!! 

Ahhhhh that is adorable that you have a little niece and that you can enjoy her even though you are going through all this treatment. The petting farm sounds fab, I'd love to do that with my new nephew but apparently at our first meeting with him we have to be quite subdued, not pick him up etc. It's all a bit nuts really but at least we can still play with him 

I've looked it up and I've found a chart that says it's usually 6-13 days after ovulation so you never know it could be a good sign. I think it's sensible to keep yourself grounded if you can though - that's easier said than done! There was a lady on here called Freya who I think had a BFP on her first IUI and it was twins! 

Talking of twins, it's funny what you find out off your parents. My friend had a little baby boy who was born with a club foot. She was devastated and couldn't understand why it had happened and her mum said "oh yeah, your dad and your sister had that when they were born too!". She felt better for knowing that, but she was amazed she had never known before.

I thought I'd go for coloured text for a change!


----------



## cinnamon75

Don't like the pink text it makes your eyes go funny!!


----------



## hopeful17

My lh surge was 6pm Monday we are now on Wednesday and I tested this morning and was negative I think they made me wait to long so disheartening don't no what to do now


----------



## Rosea

Cinnamon- Rosie is fine, it's what everyone calls me anyway ( amongst other names  ) 

Yes from what I remember about my friend adopting they advise that the first couple of weeks are family only visits and that only the parents are to pick them up and give them instructions so that the little ones don't get confused with who the main care giver is. If he's really little I'm sure he will settle in really easily and with any luck as he's older will have forgotten the first bit of his life! 

I think I may need peeling off the floor if it ended up being twins!!!  

Agree with you about the pink colour text   but the others I like  

Hopeful17- So sorry to hear you are feeling disheartened   What have the clinic said to you? xxx


----------



## hopeful17

Not phoned them will test before I go see what it says


----------



## cinnamon75

Hopeful are you on Buserelin and Gonal F or are you doing a natural cycle? If not, can you ask them to try that next cycle as with Buserelin they have full control over your cycle as far as I understand. This would prevent you from ovulating too early before the treatment and hopefully put your mind at rest. Good luck with today's treatment though... you never know it might still work out ok as our bodies are funny things!


----------



## hopeful17

I'm just on Clomid I think they should of had me in yesterday but they say they dont take afternoon lh surge into account and I don't no why they won't say if it's negative today that means I've already ovulated feel so emotional


----------



## jadeX0X0

question for you ladies that test 14 day after iui when is your last hcg trigger shot?? i don't know why my clinic makes us wait 18 days?? xx


----------



## cinnamon75

Hi Jade, my last trigger shot was today 5dpiui and it is eleven days before OTD. Hope that helps.

Hopeful maybe it's worth talking to them today when you get the chance to fully understand their reasons for the approach they take. I know it doesn't help ease your mind for this cycle, but if you need to go on and do another you can make sure you are in control and understand fully what the doctors are doing and why. Good luck and remember anything can happen.


----------



## Rosea

Jade-my last trigger was 36 hours before insem. Not having a 2nd shot and testing 14 days after xx


----------



## jadeX0X0

think im going to ring up, cause its driving me crazy this cycle has been the worst for waiting. i waited till af turned up last time and im due af tomorrow and i tested today couldn't help myself lol xxx


----------



## hopeful17

My clinic frustrates me never listen to me I can't understand why they leave me so long doctor said I could see be fertile I no I'm not going to waste a try for nothing


----------



## jadeX0X0

Well I rang them and they said they make us wait 18 instead of 14 as they feel  you could get a false postivie from the hcg injection. Sucks big time. Now wait a little longer. Xxx


----------



## cinnamon75

Rosea, good point... my trigger shot 1000iu Pregnyl was 40 hours before insemmination but I also had 500iu of Pregnyl (not a trigger shot as such but still an HCG shot) 5dpiui and 11 days before OTD.

Jade I think phoning them to check is the best thing to help ease your mind, is the test still showing a BFP??    I know MrsA said the HCG shot tends to stay in her system for quite a long time.

Hopeful, I totally understand you must feel so frustrated and angry with your clinic. My only advice would be to have as much bms   as possible around the time of your lh surge because if you are on clomid you still have a fantastic chance of a natural BFP. 

I've been doing some more reading today on implantation and pregnancy test. I was reading that a pregnancy test won't show as positive until after implantation and the beginning of development of the placental tissues at the point when the body tells itself to not have a period and prepare for pregnancy by upping it's HCG which then gives a positive test on a stick. This generally happens at the earliest a week after IUI so any test before then might be a false positive. Obviously, as some of us are taking an extra HCG shot at a later date, this is going to give us unlucky lot a bit of a longer wait as that HCG shot can take a week or so to leave our system. I hope this helps a bit, I know it's stopped me symptom spotting for a while as if I have got a little emby in there then he's currently floating about waiting to dock which is unlikely to be until the weekend


----------



## cinnamon75

Sorry Jade, I posted that last message without seeing you'd already replied about having phoned the clinic.


----------



## hopeful17

There's no chance in me getting pregnant naturally as my husband sperm ducked is missing that's why we need fertility treatment doctor said I will still be fertile so we will see


----------



## cinnamon75

Sorry hopeful I didn't know that you had male fertility issues. A lot of us here are 'unexplained infertility' so don't necessarily need medication as such (as far as we know from the tests so far), it's just that for the IUI process it can help them make sure the timing is perfect for ovulation and insemmination. It sounds like if the natural approach doesn't work for you because of timings of ovulation and insemmination that medicated might be a good option? As far as I know I'm ok but my DP sometimes has great samples and other times they are shocking! 

It's such a game of chance at this stage unfortunately   Here's wishing for lots of BFPs for us all this month     Sometimes it's best to just have hope


----------



## jadeX0X0

hi cinnamon, thank you yes im still getting a bfp due af tomorrow and is 14dpiui xx


----------



## hopeful17

I don't really want medication if I dont need it they just need to get me in earlier cause I no you've only got a small window for the egg to survive


----------



## Bella2013

Hey ladies, how are you all today? 
My cramps are back and i woke up around midnight last night with real bad twinges in my tummy  still had a few twinges today but not as strong. I have large boobs anyway but they have almost doubled in size and are so tender, also my nipples have doubled in size too (sorry if tmi) has anyone else had this whilst taking cyclogest pessaries? Xx


----------



## cinnamon75

Jade thats is FAB news and is definitely looking VERY positive now if you are 14dpiui!!    

Bella I'm sorry to hear you are having cramps again, those blasted pessaries!!! Saying that, it might not be the pessaries     I think it's kind of exciting to have symptoms even though they can give us false hope, for that space of time we can imagine that BFP and we have a 50/50 chance of it being a BFP too! Sending you lots and lots of baby dust


----------



## CMJ

Hi ladies, 

Wow.. this is a fast thread hey! 

Bella - Hi huni.. I hope you're doing ok.. i had sore breasts and felt they were bigger on the pessaries.. also had grumpy moments and got very tired.. they can also be very messy:/ by the way.. you can put them up either end.. but be careful as one end can give you wind    I think Congrats is in order with becoming an auntie   I adore my niece.. just don't see her enough.. can't stop hugging her.. have such a strong maternal instinct with her...  thank you lovely for such kind words.. it's nice that we have a couple of things in common.. It depends on what meds your DP is on huni? some do affect it.. i think only two.. so you're probably ok.. xxxxxx  I hope you get on ok huni.. you will get there   and this site will help along the way.     big hugs to you.. stay strong and as positive as you can xxxxxxx  not sure on IVF yet huni.. haven't even called the clinic yet as dread talking to them.. and just had a heavy period so feel drained.. ivf does scare me.. i may get some counselling as my clinic offers that..xxxxx

Hi Cinnamon.. Hope you're doing ok huni.. wow, you have a rewarding job.. you sound so lovely.. it is a shame its hello and goodbye.. xx yes it is my third iui lovely.. but only the first medicated one.. it's a lot to go through when ivf has a much higher chance of working.. it's hard as ivf does scare me.. when i look at how the low drugs affected me for the iui... and ivf ones are much higher.. and when there is nothing wrong with me.. it's so damn hard.. !  That is so weird about the caffeine making your DP's sperm worse.. when he gave it up.. mine was told too! :/    I hope you're feeling ok huni and thank you for being so lovely to me.. good things happen to good people.. Karma and you will get there     big hugs to you xxxxxxxx  I really hope it works for you huni xxxxx

Lambie - Blimey you are going through it.. huni get your clinic to give you a blood test or doctor to... but that is fab news that you've started another cycle  great news hun.. I really hope it works for you.. stay strong.. and try not to test early as drives you crazy xxxxx  I don't know yet what to do huni.. as ivf scares me.. when i reacted so much to these mild drugs on the iui.. makes me think i will struggle on the ivf ones..  take care huni and sending you hugs and positive vibes xxxxxxxx

MrsFw - thank you huni.. yes I just need a bit of time out at mo.. need to find a new car now! mine failed its mot yesterday   and too much needs doing.. also new sofa today and they have damaged our door frames getting it in!! Ahhhh... see life goes on to distract us doesn't it    Thank you for your support huni xxx and I do wish you all the best with your next cycle... it will happen.. just remember that   xxxxxxx

MrsA85 - I hope you're doing ok huni... Thank you for your lovely words.. and thank you so much for your support.. you sound so lovely and it will happen for you huni xxxxxxxxxxx  I will be thinking of you and hoping for you...  I will miss you too huni.. I just feel so sad at the mo and unsure what to do next... just got to get Fiances report/exam out the way and then we can breathe and think.  Hugs to you   xxxxxxxxxxxx

Good luck ladies.. obviously I'm not going to be on here much anymore.. so i hope it works out for you... this site is a lifesaver it really is xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rosea

Hi Jade- sounds like we could be getting some good news from you very soon!!! I have everything crossed for you  

Bella- sorry you're feeling crampy again, I've felt "full" the last couple of days. Would love to hope our symptoms are the signs of a BFP for us both !! Xx


----------



## Rosea

Quick question for everyone- does anyone else feel ridiculously tired? I'm 6days PIUI and all I want to do when I get home is sleep, I feel completely wiped out!! 

Caught a sickness bug on the day of IUI and spent two days being sick and then today I've woken up with a cold so not sure it it's just because I've been ill or if this is normal for IUI!!


----------



## Bella2013

Hi Rosea, i felt like that after both my iui's i think its all the hormones. I did a few hours at work 2dpiui and i felt like i had worked a whole week without a break. I suppose its different in everyone but i definately know how your feeling. Hope this has helped a little. Xx


----------



## hopeful17

iui went ok very uncomfortable hubby didn't like seeing it so now on my two week wait


----------



## Bella2013

Good luck hopeful17 we are all here for you xx


----------



## hopeful17

Thank you very much


----------



## hopeful17

Has anyone heard that eating pineapple can help with implantation


----------



## Rosea

Hi Bella- good to know it's not just me!! How are your cramps now?

Hopeful- how are you feeling after your IUI? Hope the pain has eased off a bit. I heard that drinking pineapple juice and eating red vegetables can help but no idea why!!  xx


----------



## hopeful17

I feel fine now thanks just got into bed time to relax I have no idea either but I've just eaten some and drinking loads of water


----------



## cinnamon75

I have found this hopeful...

"Pineapple core, cut into 5 round sections and consumed for 5 days after embryo transfer is said to make that baby stick! Bromelain found in the core reduces inflammation, thus it is rumored to improve uterine lining and help with endometriosis-related inflammation as well."

It did say though that it's not been proven but it shouldn't do any harm either as long as it's eaten at the right time of your cycle. At least it tastes great!


----------



## hopeful17

Well I'm going to Give it a go will try anything to make this work


----------



## Rosea

Morning ladies, how's everyone doing today? 

Just been to the hospital to give blood to check to see if my follicles had any eggs in and if I actually ovulated or not! Will know this time tomorrow if there is some hope or no hope!    

Only one week left of this awful 2ww!!!


----------



## jadeX0X0

Morning rose good luck with your blood tests  I hope the rest of your 2ww goes quickly.
I got till Sunday to test  far to long as clinic makes me wait 18 days af due today. Xx


----------



## cinnamon75

Morning Rosea! I hope your test went well and they soon call to tell you that you had a big fat juicy super healthy egg   

Hi Jade, not long now and I'm very excited for you as it looks so promising with those   BFPs you've been having on your tests so far!!! Are you taking a sneaky peek again before Sunday?

Morning to everyone else too. I feel shattered this week but have been surprisingly happy and I don't know whether I'm laughing a lot due to the drugs, the stress, sheer hysteria or just that I'm actually happy   It's nice though and my DP certainly prefers it to the usual hormonal roller coaster    . I hope you are all doing well xxx


----------



## Bella2013

Hey ladies hope your all well. I had the most awful night last night couldn't stop crying and there was no reason to cry. I'm so emotional. I cry at the slightest thing! Last night i felt i couldn't cope at all and ended up locking myself away in my bathroom and telling my poor DP to leave me alone. I couldn't bring myself to eat anything yesterday either  
I'm now 6dpiui. My OTD is 20th and it seems so far away. Is anyone testing early? I want to but scared to see a BFN  xxx


----------



## jadeX0X0

hi cinnamon, 

not sure if im going to test again start to get period like pain about half hr ago.  will see by tonight if its not come i might poas lol xx


----------



## cinnamon75

Jade that sounds like a good plan. I have my fingers and toes crossed for you as we could all do with seeing a few BFPs on here and it's been so tough for you  

Bella sweetie, I am so so sorry to hear that you have been feeling so low   It's horrible when you feel that there's no hope or that it's unfair to be having to go through all this, but the main thing is you've picked yourself back up and shared your feelings with us so we can help support you through it. That's what we are all here for after all   There are a lot of ladies on the 2ww thread who have cried and are saying they feel kind of better for getting it out of their system. I hope you are feeling a bit better for having a good old cry too. Big hugs.

I honestly think that testing is different for everyone, I know we get lectured about when we can and can't do it but to be honest it is YOUR CHOICE whether you want to test early. For some people it helps them feel in control and be more prepared for the outcome, for others (like me) I'd kind of prefer not to know as while I don't know, then I'm happily PUPO. I don't have to face the pain if I don't test   If you think you can handle the possible negative at this stage (even though it might be wrong) and you think it would help you then go ahead sweetie. It doesn't make you a bad person it just makes you someone who would love to be a mummy and can't wait for it to happen.   Are you still getting bad cramps? How are you feeling physically? x


----------



## jadeX0X0

well just went to the loo and im soo out    i no they say bleeding means nothing but this is a lot tmi sorry  i can deal with the bfns but cant deal with the blood lol 
really thought this was the cycle. next step is ivf and wont be able to afford it for at least about 8 months


----------



## Bella2013

Hi Cinnamon - thank you for your kind words. I still feel quite emotional today but not as bad as yesterday although my DP has just put sam smith-lay me down on and ive started crying lol. Right now I don't think I can handle a negative so I think I will leave it for now. These 2 weeks are going much slower than my first lot of treatment  I think its because im not really doing anything to fill my day so its constantly on my mind! I am so desperate to be a mummy, im so ready for all of this! Im still getting the odd few cramps here and there but nothing like the past week. Im still bloated and I look about 4months pregnant! Cant stop looking in the mirror and imagining I am at that stage even though I know its impossible. Im very tired all the time and cant seem to get my head around anything  I feel sorry for my DP as I made his life a living hell yesterday! My mum and siblings are visiting on Saturday so I have that to look forward to, I could really do with a mummy hug right now! 
How are you feeling at this stage? 
Thank you for helping me get through this, it truly means a lot to me xxx


----------



## Bella2013

Jade - Im so sorry to hear that your bleeding  don't give up hope yet though. Will you still be testing on Sunday? xx


----------



## jadeX0X0

im going to test sunday just to make sure but i did a test a very clear neg  i will ring the clinic Monday to let them no. xx


----------



## Rosea

Hi Jade- fingers crossed your AF stays away! 18 days is a long time to wait so well done! I'm struggling after just one week!! 

Cinnamon- me too!! I'm going to ring at 8am tomorrow as the phlebotomy (that word always makes me giggle lol) department said it's really quick sending it back to fertility. 

Bella- if you test now it will probably be negative and that will just get you down. As hard as it is you should probably wait until your OTD. So sorry you're feeling rubbish- sending you a big hug!!


----------



## Rosea

Jade- I've just seen your update so apologies if my last post now reads insensitively! So sorry to hear that you think AF has arrive 😞😞


----------



## Lambie36

Hi everyone, this thread is moving too fast for me, can't keep up  

Jade, oh no! You have such promising symptoms, fingers crossed its just implantation bleeding. Can't believe you have an 18 day wait, must be torture!  Are you on any progesterone support?

Bella, it's very normal to be emotional during such trying times huni, during tx our bodies and minds go through so much. It's nice you have an understanding dp  
My dh is really understanding too but it's different for men as they can't really understand what it's like as its us that are having all the side affects from the drugs etc.

Cinnamon, how r u doing huni? It's great that your feeling happy  
When r u testing? Sorry, I'm a bit behind with regards to where everyone is in their tx.

Cmj, mrsfw, mrsA, hope you girls are well.

Afm, still spotting, I've been spotting for 4 days now but no sign of af yet  
It's driving me mad! Did another hpt and obviously it was a bfn  
Just wish af would start properly so that I can start next cycle. 
Any tips on how to get af going ladies?


----------



## jadeX0X0

hey- i had 2 hcg injections but thats it. its a massive bleed so  going to stay off for a little while as need to get my head around it 


but come on ladies bfps are needed lots of   for all of you xxxx


----------



## Bella2013

Hi ladies just a quick question, im 6dpiui just about to get in the bath and noticed a little bit of pinky brown blood (sorry for tmi) i wiped and there was nothing there. It wasn't in my knickers last time i went to the loo. Has anyone else experienced this? Xx


----------



## hopeful17

Hello Bella I no exactly how you feeling I really want to be a mum and these bfn just break you down maybe it could be implantation bleed which my doctor said she be around four to six days fingers crossed for you


----------



## Bella2013

Oh wow really? I didn't get this last time round. It is devastating isn't it getting a bfn. Whens your otd hunny? xx


----------



## hopeful17

25 th but I think it's a negative just will how long they wait from getting your surge to insemination but only time will tell I hope not cause I would do anything to be a mum


----------



## Bella2013

I've got everything crossed for you Hun, we deserve a bpf! Xx


----------



## Rosea

Hi Bella, I had a pinky brown show when I went to the loo the day before yesterday but haven't had it since. We are running on a similar cycle time so perhaps it's normal for this point in the cycle?

Although it would be amazing to think that it's a sign of implantation    

Xx


----------



## hopeful17

We're you on any medication or natural I've got everything crossed for you both


----------



## Bella2013

Hi Rosea, did you (phew) glad its not just me! Yes your one day ahead of me. Maybe it is normal but yes definately exciting at the thought of implantation  i had a real bad day yesterday and still felt crappy this morning but the thought of that show being implantation has definately raised my spirits! Are you testing early or are you waiting for your otd? I'm struggling this time round, my first 2ww flew by unlike this one!! I've got everything crossed for you hunny! Lets enjoy being PUPO together  xxx


----------



## Bella2013

Hi hopeful, if you mean was i on stims then yes 0.2 suprecur 0.5 menopur every night for 9days then triggered with pregnyl. Now im using cyclogest pessaries xx


----------



## Rosea

Hi Bella, nope I'm going to be a good girl and wait until my OTD   (she says wishfully lol) ask me again by Monday and I may give in and test early lol!! I know there hVe been discussions about the hcg shot mimicking the signs of pregnancy but my shot was 9 days ago, would it still be in my system? Sorry you've had a rubbish couple of days, let's just hope it's all worth it in the end 🙏 xx


----------



## cinnamon75

Ooohhhh Bella and Rosea...           I am so jealous (in a lovely friendly envious kind of way!!!) as I have been knicker spotting like mad in the hope of a sign of implantation spotting!!! Apparently 30% of pregnant women get it (I am google mad at the moment  ) so I'm hoping I might be in the other 70%!!! I have next to no symptoms except a really annoying twitchy eye which I've had all week!!!

Rosea I don't think the HCG shot would still be in your system 9 days after the shot x

Hi Lambie, I'm one of the last to test as my OTD is Sunday 22nd. Ages to wait yet!!! Work is soooooo busy though so the time is going pretty fast and I like being PUPO  Have the doctors said anything to you about how your AF might be affected? Maybe you will only have a light one this month following treatment? I think when mine comes she will be really evil and make me suffer   I hope you are OK though x


----------



## Rosea

Cinnamon, I'm sat on a bus trying not to giggle at your post   my DH has a case of the twitchy eye this week! Apparently it's a sign of tiredness (or in his case a sign you've got a screw lose   ) 

I love google, though you can read one thing and then be instantly contradicted by reading something else. You get some women that don't know they are pregnant at all so it's definitely possible to be symptom free, bodies are annoyingly unique things!!

How amazing would it be if next week me you and Bella all got BFPs!!! I think we all test a day after eachother? Providing we all behave ourselves and test on the right day!!   

   xxx


----------



## Bella2013

Im the same as you Rosea. Trying to resist but its so hard! I had my shot 8days ago. It should have left our systems after 7days I think. Im scared to see a bfn or a false positive so I think im gonna hang on to my otd too xxx
Cinnamon-I have everything crossed for you!
LETS ALL ENJOY BEING PUPO AND PRAY HARD BECAUSE WE DESERVE THESE TO BE BFP'S!! 
Love to all xxx


----------



## hopeful17

These two weekss are so long kills me having to wait and I'm only in it a day works very heavy so it's hard when people ask why I'm not doing things


----------



## Rosea

Bella/ Cinnamon- have either of you had your ovulation tested this week? I'm petrified that tomorrow they will say they didn't detect ovulation  

Hopeful- have you spoken to work about having IUI? Thankfully my boss was really supportive as she had to have IUI to conceive so is pretty sympathetic!! It's such a difficult thing to conceal, especially with all those bloody scans!! Xx


----------



## Lambie36

Hi cinnamon, yeah I rang my clinic today and they said meds interfere with normal cycle so I shouldn't expect it to be like a normal cycle  
Anyway, they said to wait for a few more days and see what happens, easy for them to say! I think now that I have decided not to have anymore treatment with them they don't really care  
So..... I Rang Reprofit and was told if af doesn't start in next few days to wait for next cycle! Aggggghhhh, where is the evil ***** when uou need her!
Ok, rant over  

Im glad your keeping busy and time is going fast, I'm not working at the mo and have too much time on my hands to dwell over things.
I think week 1 always goes the fastest, it's week 2 thats the killer! Thats when I start analysing every twitch and twinge!


----------



## hopeful17

No haven't said anything don't want people knowing I good and make excuses to leave as I work 12 hour shifts


----------



## Bella2013

Rosea- No I haven't been tested for ovulation, I didn't my first go either. My clinic hasn't mentioned anything about it too me. Havent been clinic since insem and they just told me to ring back on my otd with my results xxx


----------



## cinnamon75

Rosea, no my clinic haven't offered me that so I guess I just have to hope   I can't decide if I'd prefer to know or not but I think it would be handy knowing as if I hadn't ovulated then they might be able to address it next cycle. I hope the test results are really positive.

Rosea/Bella, if we did all get BFPs together (and MrsA because I think she's that week too) we will have to have a virtual   No alcohol allowed though so it might be a bit boring  

Lambie I think Reprofit look great, they definitely caught my eye out of all the Czech clinics. I'd love to hear how you get on there!

Afm, well I think my sense of smell has heightened today (probably because I took my second Pregnyl shot yesterday). In school today one of the boys was in my room and when he left I almost gagged on the smell he left behind. That's mean I know, but honestly I was like blurghhhhh (why is there no sickness emoticon when you need one!?).


----------



## Bella2013

Cinnamon it wont be boring without alcohol, I bet that doesn't even enter our minds when were celebrating our BFP's  Oh god ladies I really hope that this is our time! We sure do deserve it!! xx


----------



## Bella2013

Ladies just wanted to thank you for cheering me up today, god knows I need it! I don't know what I would do without you ladies to chat too xxx


----------



## Rosea

I'll bring the Becks Blue   

Strange how differently each clinic does things, I'm guessing it's to do with funding for different hospital trusts...always comes down to money!! 

Part of me feels like tomorrow's result will be like a mini pregnancy test as if I've not ovulated then it's the same as getting a BFN


----------



## Bella2013

Good luck tomorrow Rosea let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## Rosea

Thank you hunni!! PUPO!!!   Xx


----------



## Bella2013

YES PUPO!! Xxx


----------



## cinnamon75

You two are so lovely! Pupo and proud   x


----------



## Sarah-Lou78

Hi ladies, still trying to get my had around this site, so forgive me if I haven't joined in, I had my second scan on Tuesday and the found 1x18mm follicle, and 1x15.5, so I injected the trigger this morning at 1am, I only produced two follicles for iui, will they be ok and have my insemination at 1pm today. I really don't know what to expect, would you be able to guide me through, th next 18 days will feel like forever xx
I feel cramping in my left side which is where the smaller follocle was, is that a bad sign? 
Feeling nervous and alone xx


----------



## Lambie36

Hi sarah lou, welcome to the board  
All the ladies on here r amazing and very supportive and will help with any questions if we can. With regards to your follicles 2 is a great number, your only allowed a max of 2 and very rarely 3. The pain you described is also quite normal especially if you've had a trigger shot. Sounds like ovulation pain  
You mentioned waiting 18 days? I presume thats when you test? Some ppl are told to test 16 days post iui nd some are told 18 and some like myself are told to test 14 days, it all depends on your clinic. I'm glad I was told to test 14 days post iui because 18 days sounds like torture! 
Anyway, good luck with your tx hun and I hope you get a bfp


----------



## Rosea

Hi Sarah-Lou, welcome to the site! 2follicles is a great sign 😊 good luck with your IUI today, it should be painless but perhaps a little uncomfortable. Don't worry if you start feeling all sorts of things afterwards though! It's pretty common to get cramping and feel like you've been blown up like a balloon!! 

And whilst the 2ww can feel like a lifetime the ladies on here will definitely make it easier for you   xx


----------



## Monkey23girl

Hi everyone. I have been a bit of a silent reader this cycle,trying not to obsess with symptom watching etc. well this was my third cycle of medicated IUI at the Care fertility clinic in Tunbridge Wells and happy to report that this week I got my BFP!!! I couldn't quite believe it and am still in shock. Very anxious until the 7week scan until I see a heartbeat so going to take it easy till then. But don't give up ladies - it CAN happen xxx


----------



## hopeful17

Congratulations on the bfp


----------



## cinnamon75

Monkey23girl Congratulations that's fantastic news and it's great to hear that IUI can work!!     How long until your 7 week scan? I bet you'll be counting the days to see that  heartbeat !! 

Sarah-Lou, Lambie and Rosea have said it all perfectly. It sounds to me like that your cycle is going very much to plan. My IUI was surprisingly pain free, just about as uncomfortable as a smear test and takes about 10 minutes if that. I didn't feel much afterwards either, but got some very minor cramps later that day. Don't worry if you feel a bit wet in the knicker area after treatment. It's normal and don't worry all the spermies haven't fallen out    

Good morning to everyone else.....IT's FRIDAY YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!


----------



## Rosea

Good morning ladies! 

Monkey23- CONGRATS!!!! Fantastic news! We have all been waiting for a bit of good news on here! Please let us know how you get on!!

I rang the clinic today and.... I OVULATED!!! Progesterone level of 69 which apparently is a really good level    xx


----------



## cinnamon75

Whoop whoop Rosea well done!!!!    It's lovely to be having a morning full of good news   xxx


----------



## Rosea

Thanks cinnamon! It's so hard not to get hopeful about it all!! 

Bella, now I want to be naughty and test early lol


----------



## hopeful17

I don't no how people have the will power not to test early I gave in last month I'm going to try and test on test day as I don't even no when my period is due as I've been on Clomid


----------



## jennie24

Does anybody know what the next process is after finishing my last round of IUI with Clomid? In my area you get 4 rounds of IUI and Clomid combined, but nobody has told me what happens next? Can anyone shed any light? Thank you x


----------



## cinnamon75

Hi Jennie, great question... I'm sorry I can't help much though   All I know is that in our area we get offered IVF after the IUI treatments are completed, but I don't know how or when this actually happens. Can you call your clinic and ask them? Otherwise if the other ladies on here can't help, then maybe ask the same question on the IVF boards as many of them would have probably been through the process following IUI.

Sorry I can't help more x


----------



## jennie24

Thanks Cinnamon75, the only thing I have been told is we won't be offered IVF until there has been 2 years without a pregnancy...even if the pregnancy didn't hold  . Typically every time we seem to get to 1 year 11 months, we seem to fall pregnant and miscarry  so I don't know whether there is any other treatment given in the meantime?? x


----------



## cinnamon75

Oh Jennie that's so unfair about having to wait two years without a pregnancy, as if you aren't going through (or have been through) enough already!!!    

Could you afford to do IVF privately? I don't know enough about the NHS funding process for IVF but if you are lucky enough to have the funds, you can hurry things along by going private. 

Hopefully the other ladies will have some better advice for you x


----------



## jennie24

Sadly, going private isn't an option for us - funds won't allow  Better keep playing the lottery!! 
Maybe somebody will know if there's any other treatment to fill in the gap 
Thankyou for your replies  xx


----------



## Curley

Hi jennie 24 I have been reading this thread for a while as am waiting to start iui my next cycle in April. Anyway to the point have u looked into the egg sharing scheme? Just thought worth mentioning. I am thinking of doing it I need to as I may meet the criteria the nurse I was talking to today. 
Good luck everyone. And sorry to the others that have had bfns lately it's all so draining and sad xx


----------



## littlecat83

Jennie - that seems crazy that they won't refer you! You've been trying for well over 2 years without a successful pregnancy. Seems very unfair   Isn't there someone else you can talk to about that?


----------



## jennie24

Thank you littlecat83, that's our opinion - very unfair! Yes, our hospital say it must be 2 years without any pregnancy, successful or not, which seems very harsh to us - but then I guess we are a little sensitive about the subject! I'm not sure if there is anyone else we can talk to, other than our fertility nurses 
xx


----------



## cinnamon75

Curley, hello and welcome to the board. I used to read them all the time before I actually started my IUIS this month. Are you doing a natural cycle or a medicated one?


----------



## jennie24

Hi Curley, I have very briefly looked into this, don't completely know the ins & outs of egg sharing though. Not sure whether I would meet the criteria for it or not. Guess I would have to go to a private clinic and ask them. Hope time goes quickly for you until you can start your next IUI x


----------



## Curley

I think a lot of clinics do both private and nhs, from what I can gather. Am seriously considering it if I get to it as am privately funding all my treatment as not eligible for funded. 
Hi cinnamon am medicated been into clinic for chat and how to injected today am one day 2 of cycle but have to wait until next month as hubby has to go away for a few days when it may be due to have insemination, also drugs won't come in time. We had a few problems sorting out clinic as the first one ended up closing or is due to after we wasted £180 on a consultation, not the consultants fault he didn't know but the private group. That group is trying to sort it out butting span is getting longer and longer so changed clinics. Am actually glad as these seem really nice and friendly, they also seen quite quick on movement and I heard the other clinic majority of staff where not very nice from other people. So started going to clinics in January. Just want to get on. The drugs company just rang while I been writing to arrange to deliver my drugs and only left clinic just before lunch.  .


----------



## Bella2013

Hello ladies, how are we all today? 

Wow this thread is moving fast  Welcome to the new ladies on this thread! The ladies on here are so helpful 

Congratulations to all the BFP's its good to know not all IUI's are pointless! Good luck to all the ladies still in waiting, ive got my fingers and toes crossed for you all  

Rosea - Im glad everything went ok for you today, and congrats on ovulating  My clinic didn't mention anything about having an ovulation test, although like you said last night its like a mini pregnancy test. I don't know whether id prefer to know or not! 

AFM not much to report really, still getting sharp twinges in my tummy kept waking me up through the night  other than that im symptom free (boobs are still gigantic!) No more spotting though!

Rosea/Cinnamon - Do you feel any new side effects ? xxx


----------



## cinnamon75

Bella mine are non-existent today   very disheartening especially as right about now should be implantation! I never thought I'd wish for sharp twinges, cramps and sore boobs   Sorry to hear they are waking you up at night though sweetie.

Curley, blimey how frustrating paying for a consultation when the clinic is closing down   Egg share sounds like a great idea if it can help with funding. They wouldn't want mine as they are too old and past their sell by date   I was terrified of the injections (DP even passed out during that meeting!  ) but I found them quite easy and almost enjoyed them as it felt like I was doing something useful.

MrsA I hope you are OK, thinking about you  

Rosea, put the stick down and walk away   Only teasing, you test whenever you are ready xxx


----------



## Bella2013

Not everyone gets symptoms babe don't be ruling yourself out at this stage! Remember PUPO together. xxx


----------



## Rosea

PUPO together!! 

Cinnamon, don't worry about not feeling anything!! Think of all the women that don't realise they are pregnant until weeks or months in- they won't have had any symptoms but doesn't stop them being pregnant! Ps. I'm stepping away from the test stick lol...DH has told me off for even considering it lol 

Bella, how are you doing today? I've been a bit teary for no reason today even though I got good news this morning lol. Sodding hormones!! I seem to be getting a sharp cramp when I stand up straight from sitting for a while and it takes me a while to straighten out. Other than that, the delightful mood I'm in and the sore boobs nothing much else to report. Oh other than at the risk of TMI I seem to be getting a lot more dc down under. Anyone else noticing the same? 

Xxx


----------



## Bella2013

Hey Rosea, Im ok today thanks just keep getting really strong twinges in my tummy  and my boobs are still gigantic! Other than that ive been ok. I know how you feel being so emotional..Damn hormones! I haven't had anymore spotting or dc. I wouldn't worry to much though. Big hugs to you PUPO BUDDY XXX


----------



## Rosea

I'm getting twinges too, sometimes they really take my breath away! Bella did you feel the same symptoms last cycle or do you feel different last time round? 

I've got 5 days off work now woooo!! Got some friends from London coming up to see us then spending two days with my niece so by the time I go back to work it will only be one day before OTD which I'm hoping means the next 6 days will fly by!!! 

What had everyone else got planned for the weekend? Xx


----------



## Bella2013

Hey Rosea-i know how you feel! Some of mine take my breath away! I didn't have half as many symptoms last time, this cycle feels totally different! Have a good rest while your off work Hun sounds like your going to have a lovely week  i really hope your first iui you get a BFP! 
My mum and siblings are coming to mine tomorrow, providing it doesn't rain like it has today! Not doing my mood any good!! Anyway PUPO is all im saying  xxx


----------



## Rosea

I think we could get PUPO trending...YOLO is so last year, this year it's all about the PUPO     

Aw sounds like you're going to have a lovely weekend! We've not had any rain here, it's been lovely and warm today!! 

Ooh so if you have more symptoms that could be a good sign for a BFP!!  

Xx


----------



## Bella2013

Definately we will get this trending ahaaa! I'm trying not to think too much into my symptoms because i will be even more devastated if i get a bfn  xx


----------



## hopeful17

God I hate this two week wait already driving myself mad


----------



## Bella2013

It is hard to keep busy isn't it hopeful the first week is always the slowest! I'm half way through 1 more week to go, im getting more and more nervous as each day comes and goes. Have you experienced any symptoms yet xxx


----------



## hopeful17

Only 3 days in I've had belly cramp but thas probably from the insemination I'm trying not to symptom spot even when I'm busy I can't help but think what if


----------



## Bella2013

I know exactly what you mean. I cant concentrate fully on anything else and haven't been able to for a while now  we just need to be mums so bad, i don't know about you but im bursting with love to give to my child!


----------



## hopeful17

I would give my child the world hopefully it's our time


----------



## MrsA85

Hi ladies....I've lost track on this thread completely....moving way too fast! 

So just a quick message to say I hope you lovely ladies are all doing well? And not going to crazy in the 2ww.....rosea, Bella, and cinnamon we're all similar time otd aren't we? Have you taken your triggers those who had one? Are any of you testing it out your system?! I am every other day and it doesn't seem to be getting fainter   I haven't had any symptoms really apart from being constantly tired from about Monday I've slept at least 10hrs a night which isn't like me I'm usually 6hrs if I'm lucky lol and a migraine an sickness on Thursday felt so poorly  hope you're all keeping positive    Xx

Hopeful hope your iui went well? Take it easy now  

Jade I'm so sorry to hear you started bleeding    The trigger shots give you so much false hope I think   hope your ok hunni xxxx

Hi to any other ladies I've missed...just can't keep up lol xxx


----------



## hopeful17

Iui was fine I just find it very uncomfortable can't wait for test day just so I no either way good luck for you on test day


----------



## MrsA85

It's not nice is it really....mine was horrendous but it's over with now hey......Thanks hopeful same to you too hun xx


----------



## hopeful17

When is your test day


----------



## MrsA85

Well on Wednesday it will be 14dpiui but I think il hold out til the Friday 20th (if AF doesn't arrive in the mean time) which will be 16dpiui only cause I'm testing really positive from my trigger still... 
When is your test day hopeful? X


----------



## cinnamon75

Morning MrsA! I am very impressed with your willpower to hold out until Friday. You'll be testing around the same time as Rosea and Bella  How did you find that second Pregnyl shot? I thought it was difficult to inject and had to do it really slowly to get it to go in   I took mine the same day as you but my OTD isn't until Sunday 22nd. I'm not testing it out of my system as I'm hoping that testing 10 or 11 days after the shot should be long enough (I hope) for it to not be an issue? How are you feeling?

Bella and Rosea, how are those twinges? Any more symptoms for you lovely ladies? I'm still not getting anything really, except I feel like I've been doing too many sit-ups! My muscles are achy all over my tummy, but as they are hurting higher up on my tummy more than they are lower down, I really don't think it's anything to get excited about. I think must be tensing my tummy without realising! 

I hope all you other ladies are doing well! Good luck with your 2ww x


----------



## hopeful17

My test day is the 25th don't no how you can wait you've got some willpower I don't even no when af is due as taken Clomid has messed with my cycle my boobs are hurting but I don't no wether that's cause af as I normally get sore boobs it's just a waiting game


----------



## MrsA85

Hi cinnamon it wasn't too bad really.....it just stung a little mine was the same as my first though one powder to one liquid, what unit size was yours? Mine was 5000. 
The one thing I've noticed since last Monday is that I can't stop eating, I'm constantly hungry, I have been really good for last few months though so maybe I'm noticing it a lot more but i eat a meal an my stomach is still rumbling lol! Other than that an sleeping loads I feel no different lol, how about you? How are you feeling?

10 or 11 days should be more than enough for it to be out your system I've read that our body should metabolise it that 1000 units should leave a day.... it's my 30th birthday tomorrow an my party on Friday 20th so I'm hoping il have a definate result by then just hope it's not bad news lol.
Will you be testing early?!    xx

I'm the same really hopeful the hospital just say test when AF is due....but I was like they induced my cycle an ovulation so mines a guess really....x


----------



## cinnamon75

Happy Birthday for tomorrow MrsA! I really hope you have an amazing 30th year. If you are hungry you can eat LOADS of birthday cake  

I thought my dose was a 1000 for the trigger and 500 for the second shot but I'm guessing from what you said it was 10000 and 5000 as my first one was two powders to one liquid and the second was one powder to one liquid. It did sting though I agree! My OTD is the same date as my AF is due but sometimes she's a day or two early or late, I average at 29 days. I don't plan to test early but you never know, by Friday I may be feeling left out if all you ladies have BFPs!

Wishing everyone a speedy few days to help the 2ww fly by!!!


----------



## hopeful17

We are all quite close in otd would be lovely if we all get BFP


----------



## MrsA85

Aww thankyou cinnamon   Let's hope so hey! Il be in work but I'm spending the evening with my hubby, mum an dad an a couple of friends  

Haha there's no harm in taking a cheeky test I'd say...in a way I'm not being strong cause I'm testing out my trigger but if it goes fully negative then il try hold out but will see haha! I really hope we all get the result we want would be amazing wouldn't it....   

Enjoy the rest of your weekend ladies xxxx


----------



## Rosea

Hey cinnamon, not had much in the way of symptoms the last day or so. The wait is starting to get to DH too now as he mentioned that Thursday seemed very far away! He bought me a lovely bunch of flowers today for Mothers Day, it's always hard watching all my friends celebrating Mother's Day, after losing my son I feel like a mum without a reason to celebrate.  
How was your weekend? Xx

MrsA85, Happy Birthday for tomorrow! Hope you get a slightly belated birthday BFP  

Roll on Thursday morning!! Big week for us all by the sounds of it so let's hope we get some good news starting to come through


----------



## hopeful17

Mothers day is a hard day just reminds me of what I haven't got but one it will be all our turns to celebrate with our children I think I'm the last to test


----------



## cinnamon75

Morning ladies... we have a big week ahead!  

Rosea I know what you mean about the wait starting to get to your DH. My DP for the first time EVER started to think of baby names whilst we were driving home from Wales yesterday. It was very sweet but I don't want him to get his hopes up too much and then be so disappointed. I think he's quite realistic, especially as the IUI really didn't go to plan at all and deep down we know we haven't got much of a hope. You can't help but get excited though... being PUPO is exciting! It is our first try so hopefully we have a few more chances ahead too.

Pregnancy is very much a double edged sword for DP as he lost as baby in a previous relationship and he was so so wounded by the loss for so long. His son was born at 25wks and died 12 days later and so getting through a pregnancy would be the hardest bit for us both as I would feel so worried that he might be put in a position where he experienced loss all over again. I think I am less stressed about actually getting pregnant than I am about any potential pregnancy.

That is so beautiful and caring of your DH to buy you flowers on Mothers Day!!! I am sorry, I didn't realise you had lost a son sweetie.  

Hopeful, I'm sorry Mothers Day was difficult for you too  

MrsA welcome to your flirty thirties!!!!  Enjoy your evening with friends and family xxx

I had a lovely weekend, spent it at my family home in Wales. Watched lots of sport (DPs and dad's choice!)  although I'm sure the excitement and nerves of the Wales rugby game against Ireland on Saturday didn't do any potential pregnancy any good   The biggest moment was meeting my new adopted nephew though. He is such a cutie!!! Sticking everything in his mouth and pouring all his toys over his head all the time   He can stand and waddle about three steps but then falls on his padded bottom   It broke my heart to think of a mother having given him up or hurting him in any way. He will be very much loved in our family though.

Happy Monday everyone!!! X


----------



## Rosea

Hi cinnamon, I met meeting your nephew for the first time was an amazing experience! Whatever he may have had happen in his past I'm sure he's just entered the most loving family he could wish for so he's a very lucky boy  

So sorry to hear of your DH's loss. I was 19 when I got pregnant and went into labour at 20wks. They couldn't really give me a reason why I went into labour so early but his lungs weren't mature enough to survive at that age. The thought of pregnancy scares the hell out of me which is a massive double edged sword because it's the one thing I want more than anything too. Xx


----------



## Missmimi76

Hi ladies, newbie here ! Just finished my 1st iui with buserelin, gonal f then ovitrelle. Trigger shot was on Thursday past and now on my 2ww 😳😳. Gotta say I'm excited yet nervous and scared as we have been ttc for 2yrs with 2mc at around 6/7 weeks both times. My clinic are fab so supportive and try to make everything so much fun but now the fear has kicked in and I know I need to chillax and hope the baby dust comes our way this month. Eating my pineapple every day for 5 days just as a bonus and my OH has been drinking pomegranate juice to aid those swimmers !


----------



## Bella2013

Hello ladies, sorry i haven't been on here for a few days. Had quite a busy weekend! 

How are we all feeling? Not too much longer now Rosea/Cinnamon/Hopeful! I am so nervous i don't know about you guys.

AFM- still getting horrendous cramps and sharp twinges in my tummy, I've felt absolutely exhausted all of the time! Felt strange Saturday, just had the instinct to clean. I cleaned my whole flat top to bottom! (quite unusual for me as i have to build myself up to doing it lol) No more spotting. 

Anyway hope all you ladies are good and this 2nd week hasn't drove you too crazy! I've got 4more days after today! Arghh im scared ladies xxxx


----------



## cinnamon75

Hi Mimi, glad you came over to join us on this thread  

Bella, it's been quiet without you! We missed you but it's great to hear you had a lovely busy weekend. I'm getting nervous too, I don't want PUPO to end! I like being in this little bubble where I can imagine a BFP   Still no symptoms to write home about, even my achy tummy muscles have subsided now! Not a bit of spotting in sight, the only thing different 'down there' is I seem to have a bit more CM than normal but maybe I just don't normally notice that. It's not EWCM though and it doesn't feel pregnancy related, I think it's the meds if it's anything. You sound like you've had a tough time of it with all those cramps   Let's hope it's a good sign though, especially as that spotting came at the perfect time for implantation spotting   As for cleaning, I can honestly say I rarely get that cleaning instinct  

Rosea, I am so sorry to hear you've been through a loss of this kind too. I can only empathise with you and my DP. I know from my own fear of wanting to protect DP from experiencing that pain ever again, that what you must be feeling must be overwhelming at times. One step at a time hey, that's how I'm trying to look at it. It's not as simple as get pregnant, have baby - there are so many mini milestones in between. 

Wishing you baby dust and all the luck in the world on your journey


----------



## Missmimi76

Seems a few of u are close to test day, I'm so tempted to track my trigger and watch if lines stay or go lol, my test day isn't until 28th so a bit to go yet, tummy is tender and had crampy feelings around ovulation more than usual, have a top up ovitrelle to take tonight and again on wed then that's my jabs all done ! It will be strange not to do these as I've got used to it now and living by a strict schedule lol


----------



## cinnamon75

Mimi I agree, somehow doing the injections made me feel like I was doing something useful. I got excited when I had to do my second HCG shot a few days after insemmination. So (personal question, please don't answer if it's too personal) although you're not having DHs sperm washed, do you still go and have insemination or is it more about  ? Are you in the UK?

A few of us are towards the end of this week but there are some next week too and people join in all the time so you'll soon have a few others with OTDs nearer yours   

MrsA is testing out her trigger too. It sounds like a good idea to me as you'll know when it's out of your system which might prevent false positives. I'd hate to have a false positive, it must be so hard to then see a negative   That's why I'm trying to hold out the full 16 days after insemination. How long do you have to wait from ovulation to testing Mimi?


----------



## Missmimi76

The hospital I am attending is going through an audit in the fertility clinic so they were unable to offer insemination this time round so we did it the "fun" way 👍 if this try doesn't work we can have the insemination with sperm wash next time round 😄 I'm in Northern Ireland attending fertility clinic under Mr McCormack he's been amazing and very considerate and kind all the way through for us ! I think testing sounds good just to keep me even feeling like in doing something useful in this process lol my trigger was on 12th march so have to wait 16days testing on 28th 👍


----------



## Rosea

Hi Mimi, welcome to the group!! We were talking about pineapples the other day! Have you read about anything else that is meant to work that we can give a go? 

Hey Bella! Glad you've had a good weekend and sorry to hear the cramps are still causing you agro- I'm still getting sharpe twinges and the last few days I have been even more tired than ever!! 3 more sleeps to go, and I am so so nervous!! 

Hi Cinammon, thank you for my baby dust   I really hope it works! When you're younger you never imagine that you might encounter problems having kids. I think losing my son at quite a young age has made me fairly resilient so I know if I can come through that I can walk through IUI no problem, no matter how many times I've got to do it!  

My husband just made me giggle- we are sat in the car and he said to me "are you chatting to your reverse slimming world friends?" So I said to him "huh?" And he said " well at slimming world you lose weight and you lot are all going to put weight on when you're pregnant!"     At least he has faith that we are all going to get BFPs!!!! 

Xx


----------



## Missmimi76

Hey Rosea and thanks !! Yes I've also read a lot about pomegranate juice for men to increase sperm count, had to be 100% juice so my OH drank Pom Juice as it's made from 100% concentrate  worth a try awhh ur hubby is a great positive thinker by the sounds of it !


----------



## Rosea

Hey Mimi, ooh I've not heard about pomegranate juice before! We've been really lucky with DH's sperm- the nurse at the clinic said that they look for a count of over 5 mil for the IUI transfer and he got 110 mil!! I think he walked out of the hospital a little taller that day lol. 

I'm taking folic acid every day and haven't had a drink since November 🙈 I'm cutting out on the caffeine too ( and DH wonders why I'm so grumpy   ) the sacrifices we make eh!! Xx


----------



## Missmimi76

My DH sperm is high motility with high count also but we thought heh any added help is a bonus lol ! I also am not drinking barely touched a drop in over a year, non smoker and so is my DH we both try and eat well. I'm taking pregnacare follicle acid plus extra vitamins👍 have an hcg jab to do tonight and making him do it haha, my tummy is pretty tender ATM due to all the jabs so  don't want to inflict it myself lol all these little sacrifices will hopefully be worth it for us all 😄


----------



## Rosea

Oh bless you hun! I had to get my DH to do all of my injections as couldn't bare to do them myself! My hcg one stung a little more than the Gonal F but wasn't too bad at all. 

I really miss gin and tonic!!! DH is a professional chef and designs recipes for supermarkets so he's got me on a healthy diet which is just as well because if it was left to me I wouldn't eat as I hate cooking!!! Xx


----------



## Missmimi76

Gotta say I was so proud of myself for doing them but def agree hcghurts and stings more! My DH was away in Krakow for a few days so had no choice but to do them lol I miss my red wine and my spiced rum awhhhhh 😳 a chef ohhh u lucky girl!!!! Awh I'm so happy I joined here feeling so much better today being able to chat to people in same situation it's helped lift my spirits you are all so lovely 😄


----------



## Rosea

Mmm a nice glass of Rioja! DH just made dinner and there was red wine in the gravy ( he cooked out the alcohol) but it I could taste the red wine and it just made me want a glass even more!! 

This forum is amazing, whenever I doubt anything or unsure about my symptoms I just ask the ladies here and there's no worry about asking anything. They will always guarantee to put a smile on your face if you are feeling low at any point!  

Well done for being brave and doing the shots yourself!! I think I may have to grow a pair if there's a next time round and do them myself!!


----------



## hopeful17

Not long now for some of you to test mine seems to be dragging


----------



## Missmimi76

Took me 4hrs to do 1st jab lol but then I just stopped thinking and just did it! Once u get one done u will be flying at it like a pro lol👍 hey Hopeful17 when's ur test day ? Mines 28th feels like forever yet 😳


----------



## Rosea

I just need to stop being a wuss about it all!! 

Hey Hopeful, mine is on Thursday! It's been the longest 2weeks of my life!! Starting to feel really nervous now! Xx


----------



## hopeful17

I so hope you get a bfp will be thinking about u on Thursday


----------



## hopeful17

Mines the 25th


----------



## Rosea

Thank you sweetie 😊 fingers crossed!! Hope your wait doesn't feel like forever xx


----------



## Bella2013

Hey  thought id check in before bed.

wow this thread is moving fast! Good luck to all the new ladies, hope your 2ww isn't too bad for you. 

Rosea-how you doing Hun? You've managed to hold back from testing as have i  well done!! Not long to go now, i am really nervous already i test on Friday! I hope you get that BFP you so deserve. I've got everything crossed for you! Xx


----------



## Rosea

I think I've got AF today. It's 5 days early and 2days before OTD. Just waiting to call the clinic  

Clinic said I wasn't 5 days early because I had the trigger shot so it changes your cycle length so my AF was only a day early... Either way it's definitely a BFN. 

Starting my Gonal F again on Friday. 

Really hope we get some BFPs ladies this week as I need cheering up!!xx


----------



## Bella2013

Oh Rosea i am so sorry to hear that! I really was hoping you'd get that BFP! I am so gutted for you  xxx


----------



## Rosea

Thanks Bella, I'm gutted


----------



## cinnamon75

Oh Rosea I'm so so sorry to hear that   I hadn't thought about how the trigger shot would change my cycle. I think I'm not going to be far behind you because I've started getting that feeling of pressure and dragging as if my AF is about to start too   

Do you have to have an early scan to check baseline? Second time around I have to have a scan about day 2 (during AF - urghhh)!

Bella, lovely to hear from you. I hope you are well and AF is staying away! X


----------



## Bella2013

Hey cinnamon,

im good thanks, no sign of AF yet! (Please stay away) i am so nervous! I really thought me you and Rosea would get BFP's this month  I'm so sad for Rosea! Xx


----------



## hopeful17

Sorry rosea it's heartbreaking when she shows her ugly face we are here for you


----------



## Missmimi76

Awh Rosea so sad to hear it hasn't worked for u this time , dont give up hun xx


----------



## cinnamon75

Rosea how many rounds of IUI are you being offered by your hospital? Do you have three rounds of IVF too in your area? We only have one IVF in Devon and they are even considering stopping that   Onwards and upwards sweetie, I like to look at this first round of treatment as good practise. We'll be pros going into our next cycle! Xxx


----------



## Missmimi76

We only get one in N.I too so unfair :/ my fertility clinic are super they will allow us to do IUI as many times as we can handle it ! The stress and worry can be overwhelming at times and I can hear that biological clock ticking my time out, this is really my lady hope and chance so gotta push through and fight on 😄


----------



## Rosea

Hi lovelies, thank you all for your messages it really means a lot having you here for support. 

We get 3 IUIs and 1 IVF in Nottingham, although they were talking about scrapping IUI in April but seem to have back tracked on that so hoping they keep it going!! 

DH has just taken me for lunch and is being great at looking after me though I'm still quite teary. To make it worse this AF is very sore and heavy- it's like my body is trying to mock me lol! 

Having my baseline scan on Friday which will be day 4, normally done on day 5 but clinic is closed over the weekend. Then will have Gonal F followed by Ovitrelle trigger if all goes the same way as this one. 

I have everything crossed for you all this week!! Xxx


----------



## cinnamon75

AF is a right old   making a bfn even worse by being so painful! I just know she'll be cruel to me too as I am prone to really bad pain anyway, let alone after all these drugs!   Rosea, It sounds like you have a very special man there!

Bella I'm nervous too. I'm trying to stay grounded as DPs sample was so bad and the odds are so so low because of that. It's hard not to get carried away with the symptom spotting   I can't believe I still have 5 days left before OTD! 

Mimi, I know what you mean about that biological clock. It's funny how life doesn't turn out how you expect it to. I hate it when people assume I chose my career over a child when the fact is I always wanted to be in a loving relationship and that just didn't happen until I was 35. Now I find myself in this situation of the clock ticking wayyyyyy too fast! It is so nice that your clinic let you keep doing IUI as the more you do the greater the odds of a BFP


----------



## Missmimi76

We still have a few years in us yet cinnamon 👍 and if Mother Nature is kind maybe she will sprinkle that baby dust our way ladies! I hope I never get to that day I have to give up but I can tell u we will try try and try harder all the way 😄


----------



## Bella2013

Cinnamon my DP's sample wasn't great either so like you im trying not to get my hopes up, although we deserve to be mothers! Every woman I've spoke to on here and posts I've read all sound like they would be amazing mothers! 

DONT FORGET LADIES IS WAITING -- PUPO!!

Good luck xxx


----------



## VickyT

Good evening ladies. 
Please can I join- I'm in the middle of a superovulstion IUI which I've never done before. I had 3 follicles Day 7 of cycle (Mon) 10mm 11mm and 12mm and they have increased my dosage if merional/fostimon. Clinic very vague about what is a good number/size but mentioned I may need to talk to the doctor re risk of multiple births. Does this sound over cautious ?? What is a good number to have?? Back for scan tomorrow. 
Any thoughts anyone?
I'm 41yrs old 
Vx


----------



## hopeful17

There a good size for day 7 no you do get a talk about multiple I've had the talk this iui welcome to the group everyone here is lovely and can say anything to we all understand


----------



## VickyT

Thanks Hopeful17- That's reassuring- I think I'll ask more questions tomorrow t the scan. I think they are being cautious- suppose they have to be but quite frankly I'd  take the risk of a multiple as unlikely anyway!


----------



## Missmimi76

Welcome Vicky 😄 my clinic said they needed to be around 18mm so u are nearly ready I would say, I only had one follie but it was 19mm and they said one was good as yes more than one can lead to multiples but no guarantee that all are viable so I wouldn't be too concerned and hey two wouldn't be so bad eh 😉 haha


----------



## VickyT

Hi missmimi 76- I know after 2 years if treatment I'd take the risk! Plus my husbands sperm isn't the best so taking that into consideration too. I suppose you never know. Have you got an OTD?


----------



## hopeful17

Me and my husband have been trying for four years I've taken the risk too good luck tomorrow


----------



## VickyT

Hopeful17


----------



## Missmimi76

My OTD is 28th march really nervous but excited too !  I would take any risk to get that BFP 👍


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday

Ok so this is our first time.....day 1 of my cycle was saturday, we had an appointment yesterday and she gave me a pile of ovulation test kits (we are doing it naturally no drugs) I have to start testing from monday, i have to go for a scan on wednesday too and when i get a smiley face on my ovulation stick i call them - will insemination be happening this time, i got a bit confused?xx


----------



## allie_h

I was due for my 2ww blood test today but had some blood last night and have full blown AF this morning. I suppose we start again in 10 days or so....

Good luck to all the ladies today and this week, I send you all good vibes of BFPs!


----------



## MrsA85

Hi ladies....I hope your all doing ok?

Rosea I'm so sorry about your AF arriving   gutted for you....I hope you're ok an your hubby is looking after you   Xxx

Cinnamon how are you doing hun? Your otd is Sunday isn't it? Have you caved an tested early? I still have my trigger I think I'm now 14dpiui an there's still a faint line there....  I was cramping so bad last night though an all up my back an I've not slept properly for about 4 days now.....last week I was comatosed sleeping loads now I'm an insomniac lol xxx

Bella how are you doing? Is your otd Friday? Think I'm going to wait til then too....eeek let's hope we get our BFP hey...   Xxx

Hopeful how are you hope your ok? Hope your 2ww is going ok...? X

Welcome and hello to all the lovely new ladies, goodluck to you all on your journeys let's get some good news on this thread hey....xxx


----------



## Rosea

Morning Ladies,

Hi Allie, so sorry to hear that your AF arrived, mine did too yesterday   can you start your next cycle straight away? I'm in for my baseline scan on Friday morning. 

Hi Vicky, welcome to the group! Sounds like your follicles are coming along well! I think they say they should be between 17mm and 26mm to be ready and no more than 3mature. We had the multiples chat with our nurse as I had two follicles last cycle and we even had to sign a disclaimer to say we wouldn't sue if we ended up with more than one baby!!! As if we would lol. 

Hi MrsA85, thanks for your message. DH has been amazing   we are all set to go again on Friday! Have everything crossed for you this week! 

Bella, cinnamon and Mimi- good luck for your BFPs!!! And remember.....PUPO!!!! xxx


----------



## mrsww

Usually once you've got a positive in ovulation stick the clinic will book you in for the Iui procedure 24-36 hours later.  Good luck.


----------



## VickyT

Thanks ladies for being so welcoming- seems like a lovely thread


----------



## cinnamon75

Morning everyone! It's a beautiful clear day here in Devon and I hope you all have the same weather wherever you are 

Firstly Allie, I'm so sorry to hear AF arrived before you had chance to do your blood test. Big hugs   Make sure you treat yourself to something nice x

 Vicky and welcome to our little group   The more the merrier and I hope we can all help you make this process a little bit easier x

Rosea, how are you doing sweetie? I hope the pain has subsided a little. Can I ask what your clinic said about the cycle changing because of the trigger? Were they saying AF would arrive a certain number of days after trigger? I'm just wondering because mine isn't due until Sunday and yet I have a strong feeling she is on her way  

MrsA I hope you had a lovely birthday and not long now until your party! I hope you will have more than just your birthday to celebrate on Saturday   You are right, my OTD is Sunday but I am starting to get itchy feet about testing. I gave myself a stern talking to this morning though because I know that even if it was a BFP now it might be false due to the second HCG shot last Wednesday, and of its negative it might not be right either as it might be too early to detect so I thought what's the point in testing early I may cave by Saturday though  

Bella, Mimi and hopeful, hello ladies and here's a big sprinkling of baby dust for you 

Xxx


----------



## hopeful17

I wish I knew now cause I'm feeling so rough and don't no why only time will tell I've got a whole week left to test we've got to get some bfp's soon


----------



## allie_h

Thanks Rosea and cinnamon. It's great to feel the support on this group and am thankful I found this board. Am so disappointed I didn't even get to do a blood test. AF pains are bad today, I had to call work sick.

I booked my base scan for the 27th for round 2.

Welcome to the group Vicky.


----------



## Missmimi76

Feeling a bit down today, 10 days to  OTD and I feel cramps like my AF is on its way 😔 I'm hungry at the oddest times like really late at night lol to point I can't sleep! I think this is a cuddle day so glad my DH is off work today


----------



## hopeful17

You do get at like cramps my clinic told me not to panic If I get them as could be a sign of pregnancy


----------



## cinnamon75

Mimi I know the feeling   I'm not getting AF cramps as such but I'm getting that awful full feeling when it feels like it's literally just about to start. It's getting me down a bit today because I keep running to the loo to check!!! If she's coming now then I just wish she'd get on with it rather than make me wait    On a positive note, like Hopeful said, you are still early on so those cramps might well be a good sign.    I think a cuddle day sounds amazing and I wish I could be home with my DP as when I'm with him I feel like we are facing it together and it'll all be ok no matter what the outcome. When I'm at work I feel a bit more vulnerable  

Allie I'm sorry to hear your AF pains are bad. My hot water bottle is my bestest friend during AF every month! If all else fails a bath always sorts me out. I hope you can relax at home and it sounds like a great idea to take some time off to get through this difficult day  

Hopeful I hope you are feeling better soon. You never know it could be a symptom... people quite often feel like they are coming down with a cold or the flu and then get a   

Fingers crossed for you all xx


----------



## Missmimi76

Awh thanks for the positive vibes girls means alot to have and give support through these stressful times, went out for a nice walk in the park with my puppy and treated myself to an ice cream since it's such a lovely day


----------



## ger6184

hi ladies, im new to the forum, just been approved. ive just read over the thread.  i am 31 from northern ireland and i have just got my appointment to collect meds for my first session for IUI. 

i fall into the unexplained infertility category, never pregnant before until last year i was pregnant twice, once naturally, once ivf, both ended in miscarriage. ive had recurring miscarriage tests done, chromosome tests, the lot and all came back clear.  i am at a bit of a loose end as i dont have anything to fix or anything to work towards which is quite frustrating.

bit of advice in the run up to treatment, take baby aspirin (75mg), include full fat milk, water, avocado, eggs, brazil nuts and pineapple core in your diet in the run up to treatment and 5 days after transfer.  dont know how it helps or even if it works but i used it for my ivf cycle, got my bfp a week before i was due to test and got to 11 weeks!! 

good luck everyone


----------



## Missmimi76

Welcome Ger  I'm also Northern Ireland 👍 be very cautious with the pineapple I read only eat it once you are sure u have ovulated or it can actually create a more hostile environment in the womb, baby aspirin is a great tip just read about it earlier for women who suffer MC might give it a go if we are unsuccessful this time. So sorry to hear of ur prev MC I myself had 2 and it's heart wrenching. Everyone here is amazing and so so friendly 😄


----------



## Missmimi76

Just found this good read and positive results from baby aspirin 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2595960/How-aspirin-boost-fertility-Drug-improves-blood-flow-womb-making-pregnancy-likely.html

/links


----------



## ger6184

Hi Missmimi,

baby aspirin is now being quoted as a wonder drug, they dont know why really they just know it helps.  i went private to see dr david hunter at ulster independent who put me on aspirin and it was him who told me they dont know why.  im just fed up with the waiting and i know being impatient doesnt help either. its just such a pain! 

how long does iui last, as in how long do you take meds before the treatment?


----------



## Missmimi76

I started my spray on day 21 cycle, then in day 3 of my AF started gonal f injections everyday till I had a mature follie then got my ovitrelle trigger and follow up jabs so about 2 weeks in total I think it was ! My ovulation was around fri/sat u think I could grab some baby aspirin now as it takes 6/10 for implantation if it happens so I won't be at that stage yet?


----------



## ger6184

I'd say go for it with the aspirin. Won't do any harm. I usually go to boots to get them cause not every pharmacy stocks them. It's not a bad as ivf then it was nearly 2 months from start of meds to test day. I was ready to flip by the end. I think because of my previous 2 loss I fear pregnancy now but yet I want it to happen so badly xx


----------



## Missmimi76

Wow that's a long time and alot of added stress ! I really hope this works for you Hun and no matter what happens you have great support here 😄 ran to chemist and have one down the hatch already lol I will try anything thanks for the advice 👍


----------



## Bella2013

Hey ladies, I've been out all day blissfully unaware that AF had started! Only realised when i got home  i did a test to make sure. BFN!! I was hoping AF would stay away at least until after my OTD, i only had 2 days left! Me and DP are devastated so i might not be on here as much until my IVF has started. But good luck to all you lovely ladies, i really really hope you get BFP's. Good luck xx


----------



## Missmimi76

So sorry to hear that Bella :/  good luck with the ivf hun x


----------



## cinnamon75

Bella I am so sorry to hear that sweetie      Make sure you both spend lots of time together and have lots of cuddles to make you feel stronger over the next few days. I wish we could all go on to IVF together to share that journey too. I still have at least one round of IUI to get through first. 

I feel like AF is knocking on the door today - the cheeky    is early too. I'm not due until Sunday but after what Rosea said about the trigger messing with your cycle I guess I could be due tomorrow which would explain the foul mood I'm in  

Mimi and Ger (welcome Ger!!) It's a bit late for the baby aspirin for me but I might give that a go next cycle! Is it actually called that? Is it off the shelf in Boots or over the counter? I hope it works for you Mimi


----------



## Missmimi76

It's just called low dose aspirin 75mg 👍 hopefully it's not the dreaded AF for u I feel exactly the same tho :/


----------



## hopeful17

So sorry Bella hope what ever journey you go down you will get your bfp


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday

The nurses gave me 40 ovulation sticks    
So first time unmedicated....i wee on the stick until i get a smiley, start the wee tests on monday and have a scan on wed, what is the scan for exactly....didnt think it would happen so quickly, therefore assume we could be in for insemination soon!!! Heck!!!
This forum is fab and i do hope that i will always be on it as help to others......love to all going through the same <3 xx


----------



## hopeful17

The scan is probably to check the size of the follicles did they tell you what time to test


----------



## Rosea

Oh Bella I am so so sorry 😔 I know what you're going through and it's a horrible feeling. I hope you are taking care of each other. If it's any comfort, remember to see IVF not as your last chance but as your best chance. Please keep in touch and let me know how you are getting on! 

Cinnamon, my nurse said that if you take a trigger shot then to expect AF 12-14 days after ovulation. So mine was right on queue 😞 I really hope that what you are feeling aren't the signs of AF! Good luck sweetie. 

Hi Ger and welcome to the post! Really intrigued about the baby aspirin, I will google it tonight! Sorry to hear about your MCs, it's a horrible feeling not knowing why it happened and makes a BFP a scary prospect but hopefully all will work for you this time round 😊

Mimi and Hopeful, I have everything crossed for you!! Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday

Hi hopeful, i have to do ovulation tests at 12 noon every day from monday which is my day 10, then scan on wednesday day 12 :/


----------



## hopeful17

I had to start testing every morning from day 10and had a scan day 12 I had to follicles at 14mm my clinic is really stricked on only testing in the morning they won't take a afternoon surge in account I'm on my two week wait after my second iui


----------



## VickyT

Evening everyone! Quick question, how much time should I take off (if any) after the IUI procedure? 
Vx


----------



## hopeful17

Do u mean take off work I went back the next day after mine keeps my mind busy but I did feel a bit rough after my first iui so just depends on how you feel


----------



## Rosea

Hey Vicky,

I had my transfer at 10am and was back on work by 11am but by 6pm I was ready for bed lol. Had awful cramps late afternoon but I think everyone is different so I would say just play it by ear and if you feel rough go home 😊


----------



## allie_h

Hi Vicky, 

Iui is done at 2pm (afternoons only) at my clinic. I was back at work the day after. Having the afternoon off helped as I didn't have to worry and could have a rest for the remainder of the afternoon.


----------



## Missmimi76

Just done my last shot of hcg and geez it hurt pretty bad, put it in a little and it was so sore I had to change location lol think my tummy has had enough for now so kinda glad that's the last one for now !  Vicky I'm afraid I can't help with insemination process as we didn't do it this time but think what everyone else is saying sounds about right from what I was told. It's fairly simple and quick but can cause cramps so see how u feel 👍


----------



## ger6184

Thanks everyone for the lovely welcome.

Miss mini happy days om the aspirin front. It's better to take it anyway, I only found out after 2 miscarriages that it had to be taken and beat myself up about it. But i take everything as a lesson now. I'm trying to be positive about this iui treatment, I've tried everything from maya massage,  reflexology, zita west vitamins and supplements, acupuncture, if I was told to drink petrol and it would make me pregnant I'd do it. 

Bella I'm so sorry to hear about your results. You never get over it you just learn to deal with it. It hurts, I know. Just be sad and talk about things because bottling it up doesn't help.

I have the fear now about being pregnant think I'll live in a bubble next time. But this year is definitely my year and I will become a mum this year. 

Good luck to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## Val74

Hi everyone I've been a silent viewer of this board for a while as my  IVF was cancelled and converted to IUI after a poor response. Am probably stating the obvious but I was told only to take aspirin up until trigger/insemination, not after. It's lovely to see how well you support each other. Massive    for all of you with recent BFNs, it's heartbreaking.xx


----------



## ger6184

Hi val,  I was with a fertility specialist who recommended that aspirin is taken until 8 to 10 weeks of pregnancy. Before I was pregnant my blood was fine but when I became pregnant my blood thickened and it was too thick to get to the baby and I lost it at 11 weeks. I had a d&c and had them investigate what was removed and this was the outcome. A problem with clotting. So aspirin would have stopped that. It's low dose so doesn't have any other affects


----------



## Missmimi76

Read up loads on low dose aspirin last night and it seems unless you have any underlying conditions it's safe to take it. It may well be too late for it to help me if it's going to at all but hey worth a shot 😄 val so sorry to hear about ur ivf really hope the iui works for u pet xxx


----------



## Val74

Thanks missmimi I hope so too. So confusing how we all get told different things isn't it ger6814?!  Hope everyone's doing ok.xx


----------



## ger6184

Ivf is tough. This whole journey is tough. I'm so glad I found this forum. Now I've found people who understand. Anyone else just doesn't know what to say and look at you with pity and I hate that. 

Have a nice day girls,  try be positive. It does help 💟


----------



## stars2014

Hi Ladies, A week ago I had my BFN, I stopped the pessaries right away but I am still having horrible side effects from them, dodgy tummy which isn't going away. Has anyone else experienced this over a week later? xxx


----------



## jadeX0X0

hi starts2014, im a week later after iui and ive got a really bad stomach and still spotting. rang the clinic up and they said it can be very normal as it could be the drugs coming out of your system and trying to go back to normal. xx


----------



## stars2014

Thanks Jade for replying, hopefully it stops soon!! I just assumed 8 days of not taking progesterone would clear everything up by now, good luck with your 2ww xx


----------



## jadeX0X0

sorry i mean to say a week after bfn im really not with it this week as got told i have to have ivf now. xx


----------



## stars2014

Ahh it sucks doesn't it, even though I know it a failed cycle I still cant stop thinking about it. We promise ourselves we won't get upset or stressed about it the whole process but it really is hard. A part of me wishes we went for IVF before, we were advised but I didnt want to jump straight in. Good luck with it all Jade xx


----------



## cinnamon75

Hi ladies,

Lovely to see so many people on here as always  

I'm having a tough day today and I'm so tired and hormonal it's hard to look at things with a clear head  I feel like I'm in limbo and I just want to get started on my next cycle.

Yesterday I felt AF coming but she didn't show her ugly head. Last night I was awake most of the night because of niggling AF cramps but she has still yet to show   I decided to take a test early today (OTD is Sunday, last HCG shot was last Wednesday and I am now 14 days past my initial trigger shot) but I got a very clear   I wanted to know whether I needed to prepare for AF arriving at work today and thought that at least a bfn would stop wondering "what if?". 

The result was expected as IUI had not gone to plan but I found that I had fallen in the symptom spotting trap over the 2ww, which made seeing the bfn so much harder. During my 2ww I wrote down all my symptoms and I'm really pleased now because I was starting to believe it might actually have worked and now on my next cycle I will be able to check the list and bring myself back down to earth again hopefully! Has anyone else made a list of symptoms? Has it helped?

Good luck to everyone currently cycling and lots of baby dust to you all


----------



## Missmimi76

Girls I need help lol my trigger was last thurs and top up hcg sat, mon and wed just did ovulation test and it's showing smiley face and can't get in touch with my clinic atm! Do u think I ovulated late or the drugs affect the test Eeek


----------



## Missmimi76

Just seeing ur post cinnamon awh pet I'm so sorry but don't give up AF hasn't arrived so just wait and see x


----------



## Bella2013

Hi ladies, cinnamon im in exactly the same situation as you! I thought AF started yday so did a test BFN! But i haven't had any more blood but AF pains still there. I cant get in touch with my clinic either so left a message and waiting for them to call me back. I don't know what to think or do at this point xxx


----------



## cinnamon75

Hi Mimi, thank you  Please don't worry too much about your ovulation test as I think the top up trigger shots are the HCG hormone (mine was). The HCG hormone can mimic the LH hormone at ovulation and can definitely affect the test result. I'm sure everything is exactly how it should be x

Hi Bella, blimey you've got the same!!? It's so confusing isn't it. I know it's coming I can physically feel it and the test was a definite bfn but as yet she's gone into hiding and I just want to get it over with now and start the next round. I haven't been worried about it as such and haven't tried my clinic... If she's not here by Monday I will call the clinic and ask. I'm getting a few niggly twinges in my ovaries still too so am a bit concerned I might have a cyst or something. I'm sure it'll all work itself out though


----------



## Missmimi76

Ah that kinda makes sense lol was freaking myself out thinking was I ovulating now !! These drugs really to mess with ur body don't they, this is guna sound gross but u can tell normally when AF is coming as the cervix will feel low and like there's a lump on it almost. I find I can feel it standing up (yes this is how obsessive I've become  ) on the drugs I'm not sure if it will be the same but I'm assuming it should


----------



## Rosea

Evening ladies,

Hope that you get some answers Bella and cinnamon, it must be horrible being in that limbo of not knowing if there is still some hope to hang onto 😞 

Mimi, the drugs will do some crazy things to you! As hard as it is the best thing you can do is ignore the symptoms and wait to see what happens.. I think I convinced myself I was going to get a BFP because I was getting all the right symptoms and that made AF arriving that much harder

Got my baseline scan in the morning so will be back on the Gonal F from tomorrow....and so it begins again!! 

I guess the good thing about doing it back to back is I haven't had time to get too down about my BFN because now I can focus my efforts on being hopeful for this round xx


----------



## Missmimi76

Thanks Rosea, trying to ignore everything about my body atm lol tho I think my DH is a saint listening to my moaning and rants lol good luck with bs scan tomorrow and as u say back on the horse and keep trying


----------



## hopeful17

I've got so many symptoms if my af comes I will be so devastated


----------



## Missmimi76

Fingers crossed for u hopeful only a few days to go to get ur answer xx


----------



## hopeful17

6 more days I think if I'm not it will hit me this time even my husband is being over protective this time


----------



## Rosea

Thanks Mimi, hope your symptoms are a good sign. Try and relax and make sure you look after yourself. That's what DH's are there for, I'm sure he won't mind. Mine says that he lets all my moans slide as that's all he has to go through which is nothing in comparison to me. Good job we have loving DH's!!

Hopeful, I have everything crossed for you! How many rounds of IUI are you allowed at your clinic? 

Xx


----------



## hopeful17

6 and then 2 ivfs I just hope this is my time otherwise my body is being horrible and tricking me


----------



## Rosea

Wow where do you live?? We only get 3 and 1 IVF!


----------



## cinnamon75

We should all move to wherever Hopeful lives Rosea   It's very exciting for you to be moving on to another shot at getting that bfn. I hope I'm not too far behind you as it was fun sharing the journey. Good luck on your first scan tomorrow!  

Hopeful, I hope the six days go really fast for you and you get that bfp, especially if you are getting all the right symptoms! Fingers crossed  

Mimi I'm not so good at listening to my body that closely   With AF, I just feel kind of like my tank is filling up and the pressure is making its way downwards! The drugs definitely change things though as I have all kinds of twinges and other indescribable feelings going on all over my tummy. I think the drugs actually affect me more after I've stopped taking them than when I am taking them   It's a roller coaster ride this fertility treatment that's for sure


----------



## Missmimi76

Haha bless our men they go through some crap with us women and come out smiling, I know deep down this is just as hard on their emotions but they hide it much better.  Wow Hopeful u get 3 IVF that's amazing ur so lucky we get 1 in Northern Ireland and the conditions for it are ridiculous !! I'm lucky in other ways my clinic will keep going with iui for me as long as I can handle it but I think I will try 3 then go to ivf as cut off age is 40 here


----------



## hopeful17

I live in north Wales I don't really want to have ivf so I'm hoping the iui works I don't symptom stop but these are there and I can't ignore them


----------



## Missmimi76

It's ur body hun, if you don't want ivf and it doesn't work this time at least u have more chances on iui to go but let's hope u won't need them 😉


----------



## hopeful17

I hope not but sometimes body plays tricks on you so all these symptoms could be false


----------



## Bella2013

Hopeful-I've got everything crossed for you hun really hope you get a BFP! Xxx
Rosea-good luck at your scan tomorrow and on your journey through the next cycle! Sending baby dust xxx
AFM-it game over for me this time  been having spotting of dark dark blood for past 2days now! Did a test Wednesday BFN! Doing another test tomorrow to be sure but i know what its going to read! Now just waiting for our referral for IVF now, cant wait to get started!
Good luck all xxx


----------



## hopeful17

Thank you Bella hope your journey to ivf gets you the baby you deserve you will have to let us all no


----------



## Bella2013

I will do thanks hopeful. Xx


----------



## cinnamon75

Good luck Bella with your IVF journey. The odds are so much better for IVF, especially when there are difficulties with our DPs/DHs samples. I am wishing you all the luck in the world and will follow your posts whenever I can go check how you are doing   x


----------



## Rosea

Good luck Bella!! Please keep in touch and let us know how you get on!!

Had my scan this morning and they found two follicles from the last cycle that has turned into cysts- one at 3.4 and one at 2.7. So to be on the safe side they have cancelled this month's cycle 😞 she said if they give me the drugs it would risk making the cysts even bigger. So I won't have anything to report for a month or so 😔


----------



## cinnamon75

Blimey Rosea - never a dull moment on this journey is there!? Sorry to hear you can't go ahead as planned this month. Use the time wisely to relax and spoil yourselves   Do you get any holidays over Easter? Maybe you could make the most of not having any hospital appointment ties and escape somewhere for a weekend or more! x


----------



## Missmimi76

Bella wish you every hope on ur ivf hun really hope you get that BFP you deserve 😚, rosea at least they found the cysts and that may have affected your last treatment who knows! A wee break might help refocus you and give the body time to heal after last process x 
As every day goes past I'm more and more scared of getting that BFN cried myself to sleep last night and had a bit of a panic attack but as usual my DH came to my rescue and calmed me down. As far as symptoms go I feel fine nothing much to report and trying my best to ignore anything in case it's all I'm my head lol. Hopeful I really hope you get that BFP hun everything crossed for u x


----------



## Rosea

Cinammon- I know what you mean, everyday feels like a rollercoaster of emotions! I know its only a month that I have to wait but it feels like a lifetime away- the 2ww was bad enough lol!! DH has insisted that we do something fun this weekend so hopefully that will take my mind off it all. Any more signs of the dreaded AF? When is your OTD, it must be soon now?

Mimi- So sorry you are feeling low, but really glad your DH was on hand to reassure you. Try and find things to take your mind off it which is near impossible I know! How long now until your OTD? 
You're right, it's a relief that they found the cysts though she was shocked to see them because when they scanned me last time there was nothing in my right ovary and now there are two huge cysts! She said she would be surprised if I couldn't feel them. Perhaps that's what the cramps are that I've been getting....who knows. Hopefully they will have gone away. 

Crazy what you find out about your body through doing this. I probably get these every other month but just never know about it! The nurse did say that I have my highest chance of conceiving naturally after this first cycle so basically to get on it!! lol


----------



## Missmimi76

Thanks Rosea 😄 One week left until my OTD hun so yea plan is to keep as busy as possible lol or I'll drive myself mad ! I know loads of people who went through treatment and got a BFP naturally so yes get busy and who knows 😉


----------



## hopeful17

When do you test missmimi


----------



## Missmimi76

Clinic said I can test next Friday 27th so a week to go 😳 ur 25th yea ?


----------



## hopeful17

Yes 25th not long having a down day today thinking it hasn't worked


----------



## Missmimi76

I know how u feel hun it's horrible, we both just need to relax and unwind, hot bath maybe get the DH to give my back a rub then early night sounds good eh ? 😚


----------



## hopeful17

My clinic have said not to have baths cause I love mine hot could do with a bath got a bad back early night sounds good got a 12 hour shift tomorrow


----------



## Missmimi76

Oh really ! Ok no bath for me then lol wonder what it does do u kno?


----------



## hopeful17

It can cause birth defects if you have a hot bath you can have a warm one I'm trying everything this time


----------



## hopeful17

http://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/2402.aspx?CategoryID=54 here's a link if you would like a read

/links


----------



## Missmimi76

Thanks hun, useful info to know  👍


----------



## hopeful17

Things you would never think of I also do some research hope these next few days goes fast for you


----------



## cinnamon75

MrsA - how are you doing? Did you test yesterday or wait until this morning as planned? I have my fingers and toes crossed for you for that BFP!!! Have a fantastic party tonight x


----------



## hopeful17

Has anyone had side affects of Clomid my boobs are awfully painful and my areola has gone massive I no I'm only day 11 but took a test this morning was negative don't no why my boobs hurt so much


----------



## cinnamon75

Hopeful I took Clomid for 3 months and had tender boobs a lot with it, the thing is it's also a great sign of pregnancy so it's very confusing   I was also quite emotional on it and used to get teary over nothing and furious at DP for absolutely no reason, but only for about 5 minutes then I'd feel myself calming again.


----------



## hopeful17

I've not had any mood swings I thought my boobs would be sore from when I took them but about a week later they start about 6 days post iui so I'm confused Im getting period cramps have been for a bout 4 days now and got really bad back ache so don't no what's going on


----------



## Missmimi76

I feel exactly the same Hopeful, only I'm still really emotional all the time, but have the period cramping and twinges in my boobs with back ache but I think I'm just symptom scanning and everything feels like something ! Convinced the big AF is going to raise her ugly head in next day or 2


----------



## hopeful17

My boobs are that sore I can't even touch them I can't help to think  what if I no it was to early to test but I just thought why not my period should be due Wednesday so if it hasn't come I will test again nobody told me about what Clomid if it can ale u have pregnancy symptoms


----------



## Missmimi76

My periods not due until thurs, I know the drugs do give you symptoms which makes it crappy because you have no idea what's going on and get false hope, let's hope it was just too early to test for u and the negative is just the trigger out of your system x


----------



## hopeful17

I didn't take a trigger just Clomid


----------



## MrsA85

Hi ladies sorry I've not been on...I tested on Thursday which was 15dpiui and got a positive on a first response...but was very cautious thinking it could still be my trigger then Friday morning I woke up bleeding....still tested as you do lol and it was still there but just a lot fainter I'm going to take it as the trigger even though they say the 5000 units should leave after 5-7days this was 8-9 days later   nevermind all I can say is thank god I had my party that same day to cheer me up so had my hair and makeup done in selfridges had a good pamper and got really drunk and danced the night away with my family and friends, and yesterday I couldn't stop being sick an had a hangover from hell   worth it though! I think I'm going to have a break from treatment now it's too emotionally and physically draining an my poor body doesn't know what's hit it, il start again prob may/June time.

Cinnamon how have you got on sweetie? It's your test day today isn't it? I have everything crossed for you....come on we need some good news   Xxx

Bella how are you hunni, I'm sorry you started to bleed too  sending you big hugs, did you say it was your last try? Are you going for ivf now? I wish you all the luck in the world xxx

Hopeful not long for you now? It's only about 3-4 days til your test day isn't it.. Goodluck  

Hi missmimi your not far off your otd now are you? I hope your 2ww hasn't drove you too mad and are doing ok? Xx

Hi rosea sorry to hear they've canceled your cycle, hopefully your cysts will just drop off, I had one on my 2nd cycle luckily they did let me carry on an it disappeared an dropped off only cause my estrogen levels were low enough if they wasn't they would of canceled me too it's from your stimms they said to me it was their fault as they overstimulated me on my first cycle. They told me I should of waited 2 bleeds, so I spotted after stopping the stimms when they cancelled me but I classed that as a bleed (which i knew truly wasn't lol) then rang up on the next one which in theory was my first they say it's best to get all the medication out your system, totally understand it but I was impatient...lol goodluck xx


----------



## hopeful17

I test Wednesday but I no what the answer will be I tested yesterday as my boobs were hurting so mad but was a negative


----------



## MrsA85

Don't rule it out yet hopeful that's prob too early to tell...fingers crossed  x


----------



## cinnamon75

Morning ladies!

Well I'm definitely out of this round as I started to bleed last night and today AF is being really mean and is very heavy and painful. I'm still a bit concerned I might have a cyst too as I can still feel the odd light twinge in my ovaries which is a bit worrying. I have to start taking my Buserelin tomorrow again and call the clinic then too to book my baseline scan. Fingers crossed we can go ahead as all the scans would be during my school holidays and I wouldn't have to take days off which would be such a weight off my mind. If it is cancelled then we'll just have to make the most of the month to relax and recharge for the next time.

MrsA, I'm so sorry to hear about your bleed. It must be so confusing with the trigger staying in your system so long... are you going to do another test just to make sure? Sometimes you can bleed a little even though you are pregnant... I can totally understand why you need a break as it must be so emotionally challenging   

Hello Mimi and Hopeful, fingers crossed for you guys  

Rosea and Bella if you are reading, big hugs to you both


----------



## hopeful17

Sometimes I think you just no the answer I had so much hope with l the symptoms I had but now they've nearly all gone and I've lost hope life is cruel sometimes


----------



## MrsA85

Oh no cinnamon I'm so sorry hunni    I wouldn't worry too much about the twinges I still have them too which I think is just cause of the medication but I'm sure your scan will tell you if there was a problem fingers crossed it's nothing  least you can get started straight away too....ours don't let us  
I'm not gonna test again it's too heavy to be nothing i need to ring the hospital today to tell them :-/ I might wait til the summer hols so I'm not in an out of work either.....goodluck an hope your scan goes ok xxx

Don't be so hard on yourself hopeful your not out til AF shows....I had a fair few symptoms too but nevermind the trouble is AF an pregnancy symptoms are so similar they mimic each other...life can be cruel but it's what makes us stronger keep positive xx


----------



## VickyT

Afternoon everyone, just completed our first IUI and now at home feeling very deflated as DH sample today was "not brilliant" according to doctor. Post wash sperm count was 3.9million - lower than previous samples even though he has been very good eating healthily, taking supplements etc😔 for a least a year. 
Anyone heard or have any success stories to cheer me up?! Google not giving me much at all! On the positive side I had three good follicles, 16, 18 and 19mm and lining 10mm. 
Thanks!


----------



## cinnamon75

Hi Vicky, I don't know of any success stories I'm sorry, but it only takes one of those little guys to get the job done so there's always hope. I know that you can start with hundreds of thousands (without Iui) but so many don't make it to the uterus because they get lost, die, aren't swimming in the right direction or can't even swim properly!  Your DHs 4 million  are the really strong good guys who have stood the test of the wash and spin and have been put right in the best place possible and at the best time possible to find that little egg (or eggs)! Don't lose hope, it's easy to want everything to go perfectly I know. My DPs was only about 1.5 million and they almost didn't go ahead with the IUI but they did it anyway. Good luck sweetie


----------



## VickyT

Thanks Cinnamon75, sooo frustrated with it all! 2 years of fertility treatment and 5 years TTC is starting to wear me down I think😒 but you're right it could happen and you have to stay positive. Sorry I've just noticed you got your BFN - hugs. Vxxxx
If this doesn't work we'll probably try to do it over school holidays again too so not taking anymore time off either.


----------



## Val74

Hi Vicky I've recently had iui too after poor response to ivf. Hopefully this will cheer you a little, I read that out of an average ejaculate of around 200 million only 100000 even make it into the uterus so with you having the iui procedure I would say (although obviously am no expert) that 3.9 million is pretty good when you think of it like that. You already have 3.9m of the bad boys in your uterus as opposed to only 100k even if hubby had had an excellent count when ttc naturally.

Am really sorry to hear your news cinnamon  ; am on another thread where women are egg sharing and so desperately waiting for AF and it doesn't show yet when you want the exact opposite it's what you get. So, so cruel. This whole thing is  so unfair on us all. Wish it was a different outcome for you.   to all of you with bad news lately, hope you're hanging in there.xx


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday

Baseline scan  - can you tell me what it is for? Internal scan i assume, think ive had one before but confused? x


----------



## cinnamon75

Hi ladies,

Thanks for your kind words Val & Vicky, funnily enough with the sun out and not being stuck in that dreadful 2ww, I'm actually feeling really positive and happy again. I've found the treatment OK so far, but for me I found myself getting down and too caught up in it all in that second and final week waiting to take a test. I'm trying to convince myself not to be like that again in my next cycle, but I have a feeling you just can't help it because to be doing this in the first place you have to be so emotionally invested in it! 

Miracles, I'm not 100% sure what the baseline scan is for. I'm guessing it's to check that after the medicated cycle, that your body has returned to where it needs to be and also to check for cysts. I didn't have one on my first cycle, but they told me for my second I will, I guess that's because first time around I hadn't been taking medication prior to the treatment starting. I understand it is internal and it's also during AF which is a bit yucky but they must be so used to it as its par for the course!


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday

Oh this is our first un-medicated cycle, and the scan isnt during AF..hmmmm!! xx


----------



## VickyT

Thanks Val74- that does cheer me up a bit as definitely a better chance than conceiving naturally and we've never tried it before😃
Cinnamon75- glad you're feeling better about it all- the 2ww is hell and it's always a relief to be out of it either way!


----------



## hopeful17

My first baseline was unmediated but was day 4 of af what day are you having it of your cycle


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday

Day 12


----------



## hopeful17

That a not a baseline baseline should be down from day 2-6 then another scan to see how the follicles are growing about day 10


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday

Oh, im not sure then, im starting ovulation tests from tomorrow day 10 then have a scan on day 12


----------



## hopeful17

Same as me I had two follicles at 14mm on day 12


----------



## Missmimi76

Hey MrsA sounds like u had a blast at ur party just right to let go and go mad for a bit, the treatment is hard on the body and emotions so a break might do u good 👍 my test day is Friday I'm scared as heck everyone here is having a bad run of BFNs so I'm expecting to be in the same boat lol be awesome if at least one of us gets the BFP and I really hope they do !! Cinnamon I'm so sorry to hear ur news had such high hopes for u hun but keep the head up I'm glad ur feeling positive that's what u need to make it through this xx


----------



## hopeful17

Yes one of us has to get a bfp soon don't think my clinic listen to me so I doubt I will get one it's hard when you No your body but they dont listen


----------



## Missmimi76

So I'm 10dpt and caved in did a digital pregnancy test and it gave me 1-2weeks pregnant I'm scared its a false positive so will rep it in couple days but line on cheap test had gone couple days ago and my clinic said at 10dpt might be out of the system ? Arghhhh hate myself for caving in now I don't know what to feel lol


----------



## cinnamon75

Mimi - Congratulations on your BFP! I have no idea about whether it's too early or not but it sounds like it could definitely be real   Had you been testing your trigger out? If you have then there's no reason to believe it isn't isn't a fantastic result and we all need some good news on here! Hopeful was just saying she hoped someone got a BFP soon and look what's happened!!     If I was you I'd try to be positive and excited about it, but also keep in mind that you still have to test on your OTD. Good luck sweetie and congratulations again!


----------



## hopeful17

I hope it is a bfp for you fingers crossed


----------



## Missmimi76

Yea been testing out trigger and it went to nothing then did cheap test today got very faint line then did the digital one, I know my clinic said wait but I couldn't and now my emotions are flying all over place, guess I'll find our for sure in 4 days lol just thought at 10dpt a test shouldn't detect it as much and give a bfn but who knows 😳


----------



## hopeful17

Some people get positives after 10days do you have any symptoms or has this come out of the blue


----------



## Missmimi76

Lower back twinges and odd pulling and heavy sensation in my tummy but could be making something out of nothing as u do !! Been let down so many times in the past plus I'm high risk for ectopic, so guna try and calm myself lol


----------



## hopeful17

Do u get a three week scan at your clinic


----------



## Missmimi76

Not yet have to ring them on Thurs again in case it's a false positive 👍


----------



## hopeful17

Yer but will they scan you my clinic does it at three weeks


----------



## Val74

that it is a reliable result for you mimi. What do you mean 10dpt though? As I've only done ivf before I usually take that as meaning days past embryo transfer, what does it mean in iui? Past transfer of sperm? I've got another few days but suspect AF is on its way and am in bad pain with shoulder trouble so don't want to be waiting in agony unnecessarily. Hope everyone is ok.x


----------



## Missmimi76

My hospital didn't mention a scan at 3 weeks but I will check with them thurs hopeful, val dpt (days past trigger) for iui u do a trigger shot of hcg to make u ovulate  I'm actually 11 dpt when I work it out as I did the trigger on the thurs and it's now Monday so 3 days of am I aren't I to go through now 😳 my mate just rang me to tell me she's unexpectedly pregnant lol irony sucks


----------



## Val74

Aww it's so hard to hear unexpected and easy pregnancy news, even when its someone you care for, such a mix of emotions   Thanks for the explanation, we triggered the same day then but my test day is Sunday. Not holding out much hope though as I do so badly at IVF and my odds at IUI are apparently 2% even though my AMH is average for my age they say i's my egg quality and will push for donor egg if I cycle again.  x


----------



## Missmimi76

Don't give up hope Val 2% is still a chance just means you try harder and hope a little longer but never give up that glimmer of hope hun


----------



## Missmimi76

Well girls I think I'm out of the game, took another CB digital this morning (12days) and big fat bfn cheap test still faint line but pretty sure I was still detecting the trigger   I was so happy yesterday allowed myself to get excited an now I feel like my world came crashing down. Hard lesson learned don't test until the 14 days false hope is devastating 😔 hopeful your test day is tomorrow yea?


----------



## hopeful17

I tested this morning and also got a bfn I'm devastated don't no how long I can do this I'm emotionally drained


----------



## Missmimi76

I'm so sorry Hopeful  I'm only on my 1st iui and struggling to cope with how I feel


----------



## hopeful17

I'm only on my second and no it's about timing with me so might see if they will let me do the trigger shot this time I don't really feel my clinic listens so put doubts in my mind but not going to give up on my dream of becoming a mother


----------



## cinnamon75

Mimi - I'm so sorry to hear your news   I honestly don't understand it   Is there any chance that the faint line on the cheap test might still be real? When is your actual OTD? Sometimes the tests can't detect the HCG hormone until much later. It is devastating to have false hope... I guess you have further to fall   I really thought that finally we had some good news on here!

Hopeful - I'm sorry to hear about your bfn too   I think you are right, taking the bull by the horns and taking control of your own cycle sounds like the best approach for you for next month. Good luck  

I've been told by the clinic I'm not having IUI this month as my treatment would be due over the Easter weekend and they don't have the staff. My timing sucks (AF really did have the last laugh this month,) but now I am over the disappointment I'm feeling positive about having a month off and not having to be consumed by thinking everything over and over. So much of this process is out of our hands.


----------



## hopeful17

Just feel let down by my clinic I will phone them when af arrives and see what they say


----------



## Val74

Am so sorry to hear your news mimi and hopeful. Hopeful is it NHS or private? If private you can insist on things within reason surely? So frustsating when you feel not listened  to. I've struggled today with testing, convinced AF is en route and just want to put myself out of my misery; this 2ww has been worse than  ivf  as at least I knew there were embryos there, this time I don't even know if I produced an egg. Feeling guilty too as succumbed and took some of my painkillers yesterday as was  in agony with shoulder, and it's flared up again tonight so in real pain and  miserable thinking AF is on her way.  Sorry to moan, just a hard day today, for a good few of us by the sound of it.   Val x


----------



## hopeful17

My af is on its way got all the pains I'm nhs so they don't listen of I was paying they would you can moan all you like cause we all no how you feel it's disheartening my husband is sad this time didn't work never really seen that side to him because its me who's pushing to try for a baby


----------



## Val74

I know the feeling with NHS, I know  we're lucky to even get it as many don't, but my experience with them was poor aside from one or or two good nurses; my consultant was horrendous. 

Without missing a heartbeat my husband said this morning 'donor egg then'. He's been pushing for it for a while, has a child already and just doesn't get the emotional impact of pressuring me with the donor card. Am off work so haven't even got out of bed yet today; am gutted too.  

 Val xx


----------



## hopeful17

Its up to the individual I would use donor eggs if mine were good but he shouldn't say that is there something wrong with your eggs is a hard decision I would do anything to have a child I'm finding it hard with having all the time off work as people dont no


----------



## Missmimi76

I'm now too scared to test again:/ my treatments on nhs val and get another go 3 weeks after AF comes as it's Easter coming up. OTD is tomorrow and AF due Friday by my normal cycle so if it's not here by Sat I will test again to be sure


----------



## Missmimi76

Val ur Northern Ireland too aren't u? Where do u go for ur treatment I'm based in Belfast but only moved here so my treatment is in Craigavon under Mr McCormack he's lovely


----------



## hopeful17

I rang my clinic to explain I was worried about timing and the lady said don't you think we can do our jobs properly I Give up with them wish I could change clinics


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday

Hoping someone can help....I had a day 12 scan today, waiting for a smiley on my ovulation tests and due to start IUI.

My scan showed 5mm lining (she said that isnt very thick) ??
Also i think 9 follicles in one ovary and 12 in the other with one leading follicle - can anyone put this into english. Good, not good, what should they be?! x


----------



## hopeful17

Did they say how big your follicle was don't no about thinkness they never tell me what mine is are you on Any medication


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday

No medication and 12mm i think if i remember right, they should give me a copy


----------



## hopeful17

There a good size mine was 14mm on day 12 and ovulated on day 16 I never got a copy


----------



## Val74

Will keep everything crossed for you for tomorrow mimi   hope it's the right result. I'm not Northern Ireland no, I'm in South Wales. Think somebody else here is NI though? Theoretically I should have had three iuis on nhs but they're in such a mess over here they keep closing the whole service down!   This was a private ivf cycle that we converted to iui as they didn't want me to pay and go through egg collection and risk having no eggs. 

That was quite rude of your clinic I think hopeful. Yes they are the experts and women like us must drive them  with all our questions BUT they, surely, have to appreciate how stressful and downright scary this is for us. They should be helping make you relaxed and reassured not try to pull rank because you ask a question. Makes me mad. I was totally open to donor egg hopeful....until I realised there may be an issue with mine; then using my own became really important. 

Your follicles sound ok miracleshappeneveryday. Can't remember what they want lining to be. I only got my info at the end of nhs treatment when I requested it all. Hope you're ok.xx


----------



## hopeful17

I'm so mad at them if I can't phone for advise or reassurance they what are they there for got no faith in them if it doesn't work this try going to have a month off and 're think things


----------



## dojiejo

HI everyone hoping I can join. I am starting my next IUI tomorrow. This is technically my 5th cycle (my last one got cancelled)

Looks like this is a busy thread so I have lots to catch up on. 

Hope everyone is travelling ok.

Hopeful17 - So sorry for your BFN and your frustrations with the clinic. Hope you are able to get your questions answered soon.


----------



## hopeful17

Hello and welcome I'm not going to ask my clinic anymore dont get anywhere with them best of luck for this cycle are you having the insemination tomorrow


----------



## Missmimi76

Welcome Dojiejo   hopeful really hope u get somewhere with that clinic they sound a bit useless! File a complaint if needs be this is your chance to have that long awaited baby so they need to do better !! AF raised her ugly head this morning right on target lol so I'm back to my clinic on day 21 to restart. I was devastated spent many hrs crying but today I'm just excited to get going again and feeling positive. Downloaded an app for my phone u girls should try it ! It's called Female Fertility and it's a meditation app for focus 👍


----------



## hopeful17

I cried on Wednesday was hearbroken but now I'm ok got a scan on the 6th so another round feel positive


----------



## dojiejo

Hopeful17- it is such a emotional rollercoster this whole experience. I always find focusing on the next cycle helps me. Fingers crossed this is your lucky cycle. 

Missmimi - will check out the app. I think anything that helps to relax is a good thing. Hope you AF hasn't reared it ugly head today.  

I had my day 2 scan today all looks fine so starting injections tonight.


----------



## hopeful17

Hopefully but will my clinic and timing proberly not glad your scan went good


----------



## VickyT

Evening ladies, I hope everyone us doing ok 
I am now 5dpiui and driving myself bonkers already and have another 10days to go!!!arghh - it's so hard! 
My boobs have been very sore all day and are quite veiny so I'm presuming it's the crinone (evil) progersterone gel at work that I'm on morning and evening (this has happened to me before although but much later in my IVF cycles). 
I am also thinking of testing out my hcg (pregnyl x2) shot - anyone any experience of doing this and from what day would it be out if your system?
Thanks!


----------



## Missmimi76

Hey Vicky the wait is the worst we know !! I tested mine out and still had chug in my system on day 10 everyone different some it's out after 7 others it's takes longer. I used ovitrelle so not sure about pregnyl sorry but I'm assuming its similar and it hcg shots?


----------



## MrsA85

Hi ladies....how are we all? Just thought Id check in see how you were? Sorry I've not been on just needed a bit of time to get over the failed iui....thank god I had my party to take my mind off it on that day well most of the wkd really as I was soooo hungover haha! I think I'm going to not cycle again til June time Im going to give my body a rest from all the medication and not only that all the time off work as I work in a school an can't take my own holidays! 

Hopeful im sorry to hear of your bfn and your clinic are being horrid but don't give up an stand your ground! Are you doing medicated? My next cycle im taking my trigger shot 12 hrs earlier than they say as I wasn't ovulating til almost 48hrs later an my clinic call me in 12hrs after the trigger ao I don't think the sperm live that long especially as they are frozen an don't live as long as the fresh....

Hi missi how are you hunni? Sorry your af reared Her ugly head too we really need some luck an positives on this thread don't we....I went to my walk in the other day as I have a water infection which Id left due to being in 2ww etc an the doctor was so nice an he said him and his wife had 2x iui that didn't work an he actually said he doesn't know anyone that's had a successful iui....that's from a GP aswell :-/ I was like oh great.....lol! We have to keep going tho don't we.....keep positive for your next cycle.... xxx

Hi dojiejo goodluck for your new cycle I wish you the best of luck sounds like everything's going to plan so far  xx

Hi vicky I had pregnyl x2 shots at 5000 units and I still tested positive at 15dpiui....and even when I stated bleeding on the Friday 16dpiui it was still positive but fainter....i honestly thought it would of been out my system by the Tuesday/weds which was 13/14dpiui but 7/8dp trigger as they say 1000 units should leave your system daily.....who knows my only suggestion is test it out daily and then you'll lnow...goodluck it's awful the tricks these triggers play wish you the best of luck xxx


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday

Hello....hope you are all well and staying positive, I find this forum great for support 
Can i ask....if my lining was 5mm on day 12 which was wednesday, will it be thicker by monday when i have another scan? My cycle is quite long and not had LH surge yet and nurse said my lining was thin but will that change on monday? xx


----------



## MrsA85

Hi miracles....from what I remember mine was very similar to that around cd12 I didn't have my iui til cd20 I think....mine stayed around 5-6mm an then once my follicle reached 18mm she said my lining had thickened like it should just wish I asked how thick but nevermind....they say between 8-12mm is ideal I think....although could be wrong! Wishing you the best of luck..... are they checking your bloods as you go too? They said my bloods (hormones) corresponded to my follicles sizes and lining though apart from cd18 they said I had started to surge but my follicle wasn't big enough so they doubled my dose that night of my menopur an it went from 13mm to 18mm over night, are you medicated? Xx


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday

Hi MrsA, This is our first cycle so new to it and we are trying unmedicated first. Not had any bloods done but guess they are just testing as we go on this cycle to see what my body does and when  xx


----------



## MrsA85

Ahh okie dokes.....are you testing with opks too? I wanted to do natural but my hospital won't let me  no idea why...!
Least they are scanning you too....wishing you lots of luck xx


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday

Yeah using the clearblue ovulation tests everyday since day 10...nothing yet and i'm on day 15! Just a waiting game I guess  xx


----------



## MrsA85

Yeah it really is a waiting game....just try to relax though  goodluck xx


----------



## Missmimi76

MrsA to give u some hope the last time I was at my clinic to measure follies the lady in b4 me had got pregnant after iui she was in for a 3 week scan so there is hope and I've seen on forums many women getting the lovely BFP. I think the strain and stress of this has been too much for my DH.  My mood and emotions have been rollercoasting for the past year and hes decided he can't do it anymore 😔 so guess I'm out completely now. My relationship is over the day after I found out I had the BFN 😔 good luck to u all xx


----------



## Ask1980

Hi I'm not sure if this is the right place to post I'm still try a figure out the forum! But I had a natural IUI done 8 days ago and have been on 800mg Cyclogest a day. Last night I started getting really bad pains in my right ovary which spread to my lower back and have continued today. I've had a hot water bottle and done some gentle yoga but nothing is working!   I have not had this with my previous 2 IUIs and it feels like bad AF pains but with no bleeding?! I am due to stop the Cyclogest on day 10 Sunday so guess I will know by next week but has anyone else had this?!!


----------



## hopeful17

MrsA no still just doing Clomid they said if it doesn't work this time they will have me in to talk about other medication missmimi I'm so sorry to hear that it puts a lot of strain on everything going through fertility treatment I hope you don't have to give up on your dream


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

hi ask1980,

cant say i have had those kind of pains but from reading other threads on here, im thinking hot water bottle after IUI isnt a good idea. read a lot of posts where they say dont use rhem after et as it changes the temp of your womb and embryos dont like hotter tempretures. 
sorry to worry you further probably, was not my intention.
goid luck 
jade xxx


----------



## Ask1980

Hi and thanks for your reply. I'm not worrying about the hot water bottle because I'm ridiculously cold blooded and have been told by various acupuncturists over the years I have too much yin and not enough yang! Apparently my blood isn't flowing to my uterus which is why I've not gotten pregnant yet and I think there's maybe some truth in that as my belly is always freezing cold! There's just so much to do or not to do's online It can all get so confusing and it all tends to contradict each other anyway!!!!!    il call the clinic on mon I think if it carries on!


----------



## VickyT

Thanks Mrs A and Missmimi- I've ordered sone Internet cheap tests to test pregnyl out. Vx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

probably a good idea. i hope everythibg goes well for you 
jade xx


----------



## hopeful17

For the lady's who are doing natural lh surge when did u have your iui done


----------



## Missmimi76

My journey is over the pressure has been all too much on my relationship and it's broken down. I have loved having you all for support and I wish you all every happiness and I truly hope you all get your little miracles. Thank you for everything xx


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday

Missmini76 - so sorry about your journey xx hugs xx

Hopeful17 - when you get your lh surge (testing via ovulation kit?) then you go in 24-36 hours later for insemination - I think....i'm on cycle day 17 and still waiting !!! xx


----------



## hopeful17

That's is the problem with my clinic last time they made me wait 48 hours and I don't understand why


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday

Which  clinic are you with hopeful, ask them why they wait 48 hours - no harm in asking


----------



## hopeful17

Liverpool women's and I have they said don't you think we can do our jobs properly


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday

Oh wow....personally I would push the question or go higher than whoever told you that....or move clinics! Really think it is important you are with a clinic who you feel happy and comfortable with, they are there to help....i am so overwhelmed with information, we at least need to feel comfortable and happy xxx


----------



## hopeful17

I can't move as it's nhs funding it has something to do with you can only test in the morning not afternoon but I always get my surge half way through the day but they only take the next day into account


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday

We are nhs funded too but you should still be able to change clinic........I have to test at 12 noon every day - amazing how clinics differ  xx


----------



## hopeful17

I no I've read a lot online and most say not to test with first urine of the day I'm going to test at 11 from now on I no my body better than anybody


----------



## violeta

Have my third IUI tomorrow but I'm not holding out much hope. I had my scan yesterday and the follicle wasn't quite big enough for me to have my Ovitrelle shot yesterday, so 75iu of Puregon it was. Tonight I'm injecting the Ovitrelle, meaning that the optimum time for insemination would be on Thursday morning. However I'm flying back to the UK tomorrow evening so they are inseminating me tomorrow morning at 11am, which is almost 24 hours too early. I trust that they know what they are doing and that they wouldn't do it if they didn't think we had a shot, but I feel a bit glum.

The good news is that my husband's counts have been on the rise in 2015. In August he had a sample with 0 sperm, for our first IUI he had 18m, for our second he had 30m ... am praying for yet another rise! So there's nothing stopping us from trying naturally in addition to that too (I think we'd be silly not to) but for some reason I just can't imagine ever seeing those two lines pop up on a test for me. Trying so hard to stay positive and zen about it all but it's so difficult!


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday

1st unmedicated IUI and my lining is only 6.5mm, no smileys on the ovulation kits so bloods on friday and thats it for this cycle, they are trying me on clomid next cycle to see if my lining thicken but not very hopeful! So IVF it may be!  xx


----------



## hopeful17

I had no trouble without meds only I wouldnt get a positive till day 21 so I went on Clomid and everything looked better you on 50 or 100mg what day are you on


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday

I'm day 18 today...the clomid i start on day 2 of next cycle (a few weeks away yet!) 50mg x 2 a day xx


----------



## hopeful17

You still could get a smiley face they told me I wouldn't and I got one on day 21 how long are your periods apart


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday

Around 35 days but they have told me to stop testing for ovulation with the test kits now


----------



## hopeful17

That's stupid they told me too but I did if your 35 days apart like me you won't get a positive till day 21 or after


----------



## VickyT

Morning Violeta- sending you positive vibes that it all goes well this morning.  

AFM- I am now 10dpiui and the trigger shot of pregnyl is definitely out of my system and I'm getting BFN every morning- should probably step away from the sticks (Internet cheapies) as I'm not feeling very positive. Last night I woke with stomach cramps as I must have eaten something that didn't agree with me so now freaking out about that! Cramps can't be good around time of implantation  

Anyone else in 2WW - 6 more days to go until OTD. Anyone else in similar boat? I have no symptoms except if slightly sore boobs.


----------



## VickyT

Has everyone checked out from this thread!!!


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday

I'm here but still new xx


----------



## dojiejo

Vicky - don't lose hope. It is still really early. It takes awhile for HCG to increase after implantation and implantation doesn't occue till day 8-9 post IUI. Fingers crossed. 

I have my next scan tomorrow. Fingers crossed all goes well.


----------



## hopeful17

No still here got a scan Monday to see what my follicles are doing


----------



## hopeful17

Big surprise this morning day 10 got a positive lh surge earliest it's ever been just on the phone to the clinic hopefully they can do it this cycle


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday

Oh wow how did you get on hopeful? xx


----------



## hopeful17

Going in tomorrow for my third iui I asked if it could be a false positive as I'm on Clomid and she said no but now I worrying it might be I tested 9:30 am was negative tested few hours later and was positive tested again and its negative so I'm confused


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday

Ohhhh good luck hun, let us know how you get on xx


----------



## hopeful17

Just in clinic waiting to have my iui hope everyone is well


----------



## dojiejo

Good luck for you IUI hopeful! 3rd time lucky!


----------



## hopeful17

I hope so not long now and I'l be having it then going home to put my feet up a little bit sad as hubby couldn't come


----------



## cumbrianwarrior

I don't usually post but I'm feeling alone and in need of support. I'm currently in Denmark waiting to have IUI and my body isn't playing ball. So upset and stressed about it it's unreal. Funny thing is I have been worrying since I booked the flight that the timings would end up wrong and they blinking well have.


----------



## hopeful17

I'm with you and timing my body doesn't play ball either I think every one of my three iui's have been all the wrong time it's very stressful as you over think things even when you tell yourself not to are you medicated or natural


----------



## cumbrianwarrior

Unmedicated, first time iui as well. As well as no positive opk , no physical signs either whereas other months no positive opk/missed opk but physical signs. I'm ok to stay the week here but husband needs to go home by Tuesday. Going to ring clinic today and get follicle scan as if nothing going on may as well go home with him


----------



## hopeful17

I have 35 day cycle without meds and only got a positive on cycle day 21 what day are you on


----------



## cumbrianwarrior

Day 14. Always had a 30 day cycle since first period ever. Dead regularly. Date only varied due to different number of days in a month. Spent last 6 months going to gym 3 x  a week to lose weight ( hasn't happened but can wrestle my husband and win now) and have moved to 28 day cycles. Except for this month apparently. Scan showed 2 x  10-12 mm follicles which by today should be 18-24mm so repeat scan on Tuesday, trigger shot and inseminate Friday hopefully. So much for my all natural iui cycle.


----------



## hopeful17

My first cycle I had 5 scans as my follicles were so slow growing but they got there I didnt have the trigger shot good luck


----------



## hopeful17

Is it your test day tomorrow Vicky


----------



## VickyT

Hi Hopeful
Yes it's officially tomorrow but I think it's a lost cause- I stopped taking the progesterone today as had period pains in the night and BFN for last 4 days. Just bought FRER to test this afternoon to be 100% sure. 
How are you getting on?


----------



## hopeful17

I'm on another 2week wait I'm never hopeful otherwise I would be heartbroken all the time I'm going away with hubby for 10 days need to relax if it doesn't work this time I'm having a break for a while I hope you get a bfp


----------



## violeta

Well, it all went as well as can be ... only H's sperm count post-wash was 15m. That's in comparison to 18m post-wash for IUI #1 and 30m post-wash for IUI #2. Couple that with the fact I was inseminated early I really am not holding out much hope so just sitting here waiting for AF to arrive this time next week! Even though I'm preparing myself for it I think I'll still be upset. Had a bit of a cry last night as I felt a bit despondent but I feel a bit better now. 

Vicky - thanks for your well wishes  Sorry to read that you think you're out. I hope that you're wrong but the trouble is we know our bodies so well!

Hopeful - hope all went well with your IUI

Dojiejo - hope the scan went well

Cumbrian Warrior - which clinic in DK are you with? I'm with Dansk Fertilitets Klinik which is a 10 minute bike ride from where I live.


----------



## cumbrianwarrior

Hi violeta,

I'm with vitanova. Had a disastrous scan and consult with doc today ( well probably not disastrous but currently feels like end of the world) follicles haven't grown enough for trigger shot yet so no insemination on Friday. Thinks I might be ok for Sunday however. Except I'm due back at work in the uk on Monday ..... Doc had also decided I might have pcos. First suggestion of this in the whole time  we have been having investigations etc which is coming up 2 years now. If this is the case why the hell hasnt it been picked up before  As you can imagine this suggestion has not helped with the destressing required for follicle growing and is putting me on course for the longest cycle I have ever had in my 19 years of having periods. Tempted to rip out uterus and just buy a dog.


----------



## hopeful17

It's very annoying when you get all these knock backs its heartbreaking when nothing goes right how come your having treatment aboard my work doesn't no about me having fertility treatment so I always have to phone in sick if I need to be in clinic


----------



## hopeful17

Did you test today vicky


----------



## Rosea

Hi Ladies! 

I'm sorry I've been so quiet, needed some time away after the BFN and the missed cycle. Just waiting for my AF which should be anytime this week so I can start the IUI again. 

Cinammon, if you're still reading I'm so sorry about your BFN, how are you now? And I got your big hug and sending one back 😊


----------



## cinnamon75

Hi Rosea,

Yep still here, lurking   I haven't been on much though as the weather has been so amazing I've been in the garden (I'd like to say relaxing but I've been weeding!). I had a missed cycle too Rosea, due to Easter, so not expecting to start again until towards the end of the month. I hope you managed to relax a little during your break.

To all you ladies currently cycling, here's sebding you lots of best wishes and baby dust


----------



## dojiejo

Hopeful - hope this cycle is going well. 

Cumbrianwarrior - so you had a bit of a disastrous scan. Hope they have been able to explain more about why they think you have PCOS, have they don't more blood to assess your hormones. 

Vicky - hope you got your BFP!

Violeta - really hope the inseminstion wasn't too early for you. Fingers crossed for your 2ww. 

AFM - had my Insemination today. They said the timing looks good, though they have said that the last 3 times. It was not a pleasant experience, the nurse had lots of difficulties so had to get the doctor to do.


----------



## violeta

Dojiejo - fingers crossed that THIS is your cycle! 

Cumbrian Warrior - so sorry you had a disastrous cycle. Like Dojiejo said, have they given you any information as to why they think you have PCOS?

Cinnamon - sorry about your BFN

Rosea - hope AF shows up soon so you can start again.

AFM - sore boobs and cramping have started bang on schedule. I don't think we've been successful. I know I'm not out until I'm out (due Monday) but I don't want to build up any sort of hope this time as the last two times I have done that I have been absolutely heartbroken, worse than any time treatment as when you enter treatment you kinda think, well, this must be it! Anyway, I have my first IVF meeting with the hospital today, thankfully our private clinic works really closely with them so if there's a waiting time until we start the IVF stuff, I get up to three extra goes at IUI and it's free here at the private clinic, apart from the meds. So although it's still a painful process I am truly truly grateful for where I live.


----------



## Rosea

Hey Cinammon, aw boo to Easter for messing with your cycle!! I hope you ate lots of chocolate to compensate!! Quite enjoyed my month off, it's been nice not feeling crappy and not thinking about it constantly although now AF is approaching its playing on my mind again now! I really hope my cysts of gone and we can go this month. How have you found your month off so far? 

Hey Violeta, how did your IVF meeting go? Let's hope your 3rd cycle works and you don't need to use IVF!! Is it common/ usual to be at to start the IVF process before the last IUI finishes? 

Hi to all the ladies that have joined recently, When I get some time to read through the old posts I will do more personals 😊 hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine!!


----------



## dojiejo

Rosea - I had my IVF appointment last week and still cycling for IUI I also have my nurse appointment In the next few weeks. The appointment was made originally thinking I will be close to finishing my IUI cycles.


----------



## Laura14

Hello everyone

I hope you dont mind me joining in.

I went to the hospital Tuesday and they are now starting me on iui, I have an appointment in 4 Weeks to see the iui nurse to discuss treatment and sort out meds.

Does anyone know if it starts on the cyle after seeing the nurse?

As anyone had any luck with iui as I was told it is only a 10% chance of working.

Thanks


----------



## cumbrianwarrior

Hi dojiejo and violetta,

In response to you both asking about the pcos diagnosis all I can say is that the doc thinks it's possible because this cycle has messed about and I have a few follicles on the opposite ovary to the one that's now decided to grow enough for me to have a trigger shot tonight. I have no other signs, regular periods no extra hair. I am overweight but not massively so. Bloods done a year ago were all within normal limits. Ovitrelle shot at 10pm and insemination 10am on Sunday. What the hell my ovaries were doing at the beginning if the week I don't know. I personally think I've just wound myself up so much it's delayed everything by a week and that's all. If this cycle doesn't work I'll go and get further blood tests done  so a better man can be made for next time. Good luck with your own endeavours!


----------



## cumbrianwarrior

That should read plan by the way not man!!


----------



## violeta

Hi Rosea, it went well! We can start in May which means that we have one more cycle where we can try with IUI but I kinda want a bit of a break from the needles! I thought I'd feel terrified but I feel remarkably calm about the whole thing and very confident. Please tell me this when AF arrives on Monday and I'm a mess!


----------



## Rosea

Glad it went well 😊 fingers crossed your AF won't arrive on Monday!! It's good to know there's a possibility to at least get the IVF ball rolling to reduce the wait time. I wouldn't have even thought to ask until after our 3rd IUI but now I think I will!!😊

Hi Laura. Welcome! You should be allowed to start your IUI on the cycle straight after your appointment- I had my appointment on the Monday and got my AF the next day so called straight up and they got me booked in for my first scan. Turns out it got cancelled as I got shingles on the wednesday lol but yes you should be able to start straight away 😊


----------



## violeta

Well, we were actually referred for IVF back in November as the sperm quality looked so low. However we had to wait for April which seemed such a long time. So we thought screw it, we'll go private. However when H did another sperm sample for the private clinic the count looked good enough for IUI so we went down that road, but didn't cancel the IVF appointment with the public sector. Our private clinic works really closely with the public sector and after three unsuccessful IUIs they refer you for IVF with the public sector, and get three more IUIs during any waiting time. However since we already had an IVF appointment with the public sector they didn't need to do that, and so that's why the timing fell like it did  It's slightly different here in Denmark, no such thing as a postcode lottery or anything - benefits of a smaller population and all that I guess!

But definitely ask about it - it cannot hurt at all


----------



## hopeful17

Im off on holiday tonight for 10 days I hope everyone is ok and I will catch up when I'm back my test day is next Saturday whilst I'm away but don't no wether to wait till I get back in case it ruins my time away


----------



## Laura14

Hi Rosea

Thanks for getting back to me, I was told I would have 2/3 goes of IUI and if it didn't work we would go for IVF.

Hope IUI works, we only get one round of IVF in our area 

Xx


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday

Hi Laura,

We are the same, a couple of tries at IUI then moving on to IVF.

Whilst i am here can anyone explain.....so i have long cycles (35 ish days), had a day 21 progesterone blood test and i havent ovulated. Can you not ovulate yet still get your period, so confuses me! xx


----------



## Curley

Hi miracleshapppeneveryday yes you can have periods but not ovulate probably I have had it most cycles not medicated, I only do it once every few months alone. X


----------



## Rosea

Hi Miracles- yes every month you produce a follicle but not every follicle has an egg in it, some are just empty sacs. If they contain an egg then your progesterone will surge and if it doesn't fertilise then the drop in progesterone is what causes your AF to start. So if your follicle doesn't contain an egg then the progesterone will be low and you'll still get your period. They can do a blood test a week after the expected ovulation date to see if you have or not. Hope this helps!!xx

Hi Laura, yes we get 3 IUIs and one IVF too. They give you more IUI goes because the success rate is lower than IVF, but the more goes the more chances   when is your next cycle due? Is it before or after your appointment?xx


----------



## Rosea

I have a question: on my last cycle I had forced ovulation which meant by AF came 5 days earlier than my natural cycle would have done. I've had a month off and my natural AF is due today but could that have been affected by the change in my cycle last month. I can't work out if I'm late or on time if it comes today lol 😕


----------



## violeta

Miracles - one of my best friends has long cycles, 35 - 37 days and she doesn't ovulate until day 29 (she's tracking), meaning that when she was sent for her 21 blood test, they said she hadn't ovulated when in fact it was too early for her to be going. She tried to argue with her GP but they wouldn't listen. So if you don't ovulate until after day 21, then ovulation won't show up in the results as you won't have had that progesterone rise. 

Rosea - my cycles were also shortened when on meds, only by one day. For IUI #1 and #2 I was on 50iu Puregon and it shortened my cycle from 26-27 days to a 25 day cycle both times. 

Although saying that, for IUI #3 I was on 75iu Puregon, I'm now on CD27 and AF still hasn't arrived. I had two 70 minute plane trips shortly after IUI so am wondering whether that might have delayed things? Anyway I'm expecting her tonight or tomorrow. The boob soreness has nearly disappeared so I'm not getting my hopes up but I hate it when the body plays cruel tricks!


----------



## Laura14

Hi Rosea

My next cycle Is due in 14 days , I have just ovulated so fingers crossed. I should be around day 11 when I have my appointment in May so I'm Guessing my treatment will start from my next cycle in June.


----------



## ger6184

Hi ladies, I'm new to the forum, I go pick up my iui meds on 22nd April, my period is due 4th may, what way does medicated iui work, how long do I be on meds for before the insemination? I already done ivf which was a long process, is iui the same. Do you usually start meds on day 1 of period or what happens. 

I'm clueless about iui.


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday

Thanks for the replies ladies....
We are new to this too....we are starting clomifene (same as clomid?!) and start on day 2 of period for 5 days and then i assume i will get a scan!


----------



## violeta

Ger - It depends on how well you respond to the meds I guess. I tend to need meds for 11-12 days but some other ladies only need a week. You'll be called in for scans to see how your follicles are growing and they gauge from there. With my situation I've usually had my first scan on CD3 - 5, gone in for my next on CD10-11, then another on CD12-13 if I've needed to continue meds with the Ovitrelle shot usually on CD13, with insemination on CD15. I think that's fairly average but not sure! Hopefully some other ladies can share their own stories 

AFM - CD28, 14DPIU, 13DPO. Still no AF. Tested this morning and it was a BFN so I'm just waiting for her to show up and trying desperately not to get my hopes up. The last couple of times I've been on meds AF has arrived on CD26 both times which is what I was expecting this time but still no show. I've had cramping but that could be PMS, I had sore boobs but that could be PMS and they've disappeared completely now. But no idea what to read into it. I'm preparing myself for AF but it's so difficult not to hope.


----------



## ger6184

When do you start meds. First day of period or mid cycle?


----------



## violeta

I usually start the same day I have my first scan, or maybe the day after.


----------



## VickyT

Violeta - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! Sending you positive vibes😀

We have started another IUI super ovulation - cd7 - I have 10 follicles - 6 - 10mm or more - sounds alot but with our history the consultant isn't worried about multiple pregnancy. 

Ger - I started meds on day 3 for both IUIs - last IUI we had the inseminstion day 13 so just over a week of injections but only every other day. It is alot less intense than IVF but still a waiting game and hurdles to jump😄Good luck!


----------



## dojiejo

cumbrianwarrior - good luck with this cycle. Glad you will get more bloods down and a plan if this cycle unsuccessful (everything crossed that  you will not need the blood tests!)

Laura - I started on my first IUI with my first cycle post my nurse appointment. Hope you get to start after your nurse appointment.

Vicky - 10 Follicles, that is impressive! Glad your clinic isn't cancelling you cycle. Fingers crossed for you.

Ger - I start my drugs once I have had my scan which is somewhere between day 1-4 of my cycle. I then normal have the injections each day up to around day 13. I am scan 3-4 times during my cycle. 

Violeta - SOrry for your BFN, really hope it is just still a little early. Fingers crossed. 

Laura - Welcome and good luck for when you start you cycle.

Hopeful - Hope you are having a fantastic time away and get you long awaited BFP to end the holiday on a high. 

Hope everyone else is well.

AFM I am 7dpIUI fingers crossed my beautiful embryo has hatched and is getting ready to implanted. OTD is the 22nd April.


----------



## cumbrianwarrior

How do people cope with the 2ww without punching somebody? It's significant birthday tomorrow too and all I can think about is the stuff I wanted to have done before it that hadn't happened. Psychological sadomasochism I think it's called!


----------



## Rosea

Morning Ladies, hope everyone is well! 

Cumbrianwarrior- I feel your pain lol, it's the worst feeling in the world having to wait! Happy Birthday!!!! Hope the psychological sadomasochism isn't stopping you having a good day  

Ger- my clinic usually ask me to call them on day one and they scan me on day 5 unless it's a weekend, and start drugs on day 5. On my last IUI i only had to inject for 5 days as I produced two follicles pretty quickly. 

Violeta- I've got everything crossed for you hun, really hope it's not BFN for you! 

I've got my baseline scan in the morning, really nervous as last month they found two cysts and cancelled the cycle so I'm really hoping the cysts will have gone and that we are ok to start. Can't bare waiting another month!!


----------



## Ask1980

Just had IUI #4 today and am keeping my fingers and toes crossed for this one! Testing on 29th and I feel its gonna be a lonnnng 2ww!


----------



## Curley

Fingers    crossed for you ask.
rosea you must be nearly to day with me? I am day2 had my first injection today.
I was so nervous injecting myself but done it quite quickly it the end to get it over with, felt bit strange after but think it was phycological to be honest lol. It wasn't as bad as expected but I was a bit shaky.


----------



## Curley

Sorry in last post they were suppose to be shaky monkeys at the end of the injection line x


----------



## violeta

Hi all, I am very happy to say that I got a BFP with this one. Lowest sperm count we had for it, plus I had to go in for insemination 24 hours early. We thought it was a wasted chance so just carried on as we would if we weren't going through treatment ... and this morning I get a BFP! So there IS hope, ladies. There really is. IUI works! Also shows how we really shouldn't POAS too early, although this is sooooo much easier said than done, haha!

Dojiejo - I love your attitude! Everything crossed for 22nd April
Rosea - best of luck for your scan, let us know how it goes
Ask - everything crossed for you
Curley - it'll be plain sailing before you know it. I cried for ages before my first injection but by the time I'd done three days they were flying in! Best of luck


----------



## Ask1980

Thanks Curley!  
Violeta - Congratulations!!! That's fab and hearing this makes me feel so positive!


----------



## dojiejo

Violeta - massive congrats! So glad you got your BFP! Makes me have hope. 

Ask - everything crossed that this cycle is your BFP cycle. 

Rosea - hope all went well with your baseline scan today. 

Cumbrianwarrior - the 2ww is tough. The best think I have found to do is keep busy so I am distracted. 

AFM - I am 9dpIUI I had a really bizarre dream the previous night that I implantation happen and I had a little bit of bleeding. Then we went on to have a baby but we couldn't get a hold of my mum who was supposed to be there at the labour and then we couldn't get in touch with family and friends to tell them our news that our baby was born so we had to pretend it hadnt until we could get in Contact with our family. See bizzare and I never dream.


----------



## Laura14

Congratulations Violeta on ur BFP   you have given me hope for IUI xx


----------



## Rosea

Evening Ladies!

Firstly, Violeta!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!   So pleased for you, its been a while since we've had a BFP! Make sure you let us know how you and the little bean get on  

Basline scan went well, the cysts from my last cycle have gone so good to go! Start on the Gonal F tomorrow 

Dojiejo- How are you getting on with the 2ww? Have you had many signs or symptoms? 

Curley- Yes looks like we aren't far behind eachother. Last time I produced 2 follicles really quickly so only had to have injections for 5 days before we were ready to do transfer.


----------



## dojiejo

So I have had some spotting when I went to the toilet this evening. Enough that I had to wipe multiple times and small amount of underwear. I really hoped that if the cyclogest it wouldn't happen. I am 9dpiui :-(


----------



## VickyT

Wow congratulations Violeta! 😄😄😄
So pleased that you got your BFP!!

Dojiejo - how are you doing ? Sending you positive vibes. 🙏

I am waiting for my scan on Sunday. The consultant has now decided we have too many follicles and so we now have to decide whether to convert to IVF or reduce the number of follicles. 

I am tempted to do the IVF although we won't collect many eggs as I had such a low amount of drugs and I'm thinking might get better quality eggs. On the negative side I have a hacking cough and two weekends away booked (one flying to Spain) a week after what would be embryo transfer and the other one I'll ha e to cancel and lose money on as it would be around  egg collection. Then there is the cost 😒😒

Can you tell I have no clue what to do! Any thoughts or advice appreciated !


----------



## dojiejo

Hi Vicky - good luck with you scan today. That is a really hard decision to make. I will speak to the clinic and find out your chances with IVF. What day are you now? It may be that they can reduce you drugs and some of the follicles will drop in size. I had one cycle where I had 3 follicles and my clinic refused to allow me to continue the cycle. If they decided to act earlier then they could have change the amount of drug I was having. I know you have had lots of cycles before so maybe go with what you heart is telling you. Good luck.

AFM - I am now 11dpIUI. I had spoting Friday night that was a bit for spotting as also stained my underwear a little (sorry tmi) and then last night when I wiped I had less then the day before and just noticed when I wiped. It is earlier then when I normally spot when AF comes but realise that there is no normal for my body with fertility treatment. Really hope I am not out.


----------



## VickyT

Dojiejo - do you think it could be implantation bleeding? I had spotting 12dpo on my only BFP so fingers crossed for you! 🙏🙏🙏
AFM - I had my scan today and we have 10 follicles - 8 of them over 14mm so our best option now is to aspirate some of them and continue with IUI as my LH is on the rise. All very complicated but apparently if they collect all the eggs tomorrow for IVF purposes they might not be mature enough. So our decision has been made for us. 
Bummer is we will have theatre and anaesthetic costs for the aspiration of the excess follicles but I think it's better than cancelling the whole cycle. Fingers crossed ! This fertility journey is such a roller coaster - understatement !!! 
Hope everyone else is doing ok😀


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday

Congrats Violeta - wonderful news!!

I'm on day 37, waiting for AF so i can start first medicated cycle. Can someone tell me, is clomifene the same as clomid! I have to take day 2-6 of cycle??


----------



## Curley

Yes clomid and clomifene is the same thing it's just brand names think it's to confuse us lol. Good luck, I use to take mine 2-6 when I took it. My Injections start day 2 as well. 
Congrats violets great news xx


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday

Injections for iui? Not been told this?! x


----------



## Curley

Not everyone has them quite a few people do, but I have already done 12 months of clomid and that's the max you can have. I had been trying with clomid in the traditional way ( the only way I can think of putting it not being offensive). So I have had to go on to injection to medicate my IUI, 2 injection one day the next one until they say stop and take trigger shot.


----------



## Curley

Rosea did you have Gonal f every other day? I do. Then injected buismide every day 
So what day in your cycle did you have your iui? How you getting on this time? What day are you on? I have a scan Wednesday.


----------



## ger6184

Girl I need advice, I'm due to collect iui meds on Wednesday, my period is due 4th may but I've my best friends hen party in Santa Ponsa on 23rd may for 4 days, do I start treatment and give the hen a miss or put treatment off to next month.

What would you do?


----------



## VickyT

Ger- I think it depends how understanding your friend is and how wild the hen party might be!

I personally would just want to get on with the treatment and would hope my friend would understand. I dont think I would enjoy the hen party if I went ahead with treatment.Are you worried about treatment being completed in time or not taking it easy afterwards? 
I have my iui tomorrow and I'm flying in 12 days to Mallorca and I don't think flying is a problem😄


----------



## cumbrianwarrior

Violeta - congratulations! 

Roses - thanks for the birthday wishes! Psychological SnM is going well. Now nauseous most morning, including almost  being sick on a little old lady.Convincing myself it's just general nausea at the world. 7 days to go!


----------



## Curley

I think you have to go with your gut instinct ger, depends if you feel you are happy to wait a month or not. It's hard going through all this how it mess with all aspects of our lives most people don't relies how lucky they are to get it the easier way and not have to wait to long. Life always seems to be on hold but when we get it it will be so worth it so we leave our lives on hold and our bodies and emotions on the roller coaster.


----------



## VickyT

IUI # 2 complete - now the 16 day wait. 🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏


----------



## dojiejo

Vicky - woo boo to your 2nd IUI being done. Fingers crossed for you. 

Ger - I think you have to do what feels right for you. I am sure your friend will understand if you explain the situation. 

AFM - I have continued to spot. It was a little heavier last night but not so heavy today. Think I am officially out. I think it has gone on to long for it to be implantation bleeding.  Devastated. I was on cyclogest this time so was hoping I wouldn't spot at all. With all my othe IUI cycles I have spotting d26 and d27 of my cycle with my AF coming on d28. This time I started spotting on d23 and today is d26 and 12dIUI.


----------



## Ask1980

Dojiejo - aw that's such a shame but don't give up hope just yet and wait and see!    I've not had any spotting on the Cyclogest and usually start getting the same as pregnancy symptoms from it but weirdly have not had any so far.   I guess every cycle can be different! 

Ger - Oh I do love Mallorca but would probably explain to my friend and would hope she understands or if you really want to go and have an understanding clinic maybe ask to start next month!


----------



## Rosea

Hey Ladies,

Dojiejo- I really hope your spotting isn't a sign of AF! When do you test? 

Ger- a month is a really long time to wait for your next cycle (trust me I know!). Do your friends know about your fertility? I'm sure they will be understanding.

Vicky T- how do you feel after your IUI? Hope you have lots planned to make your 2ww go quickly 😊

Cumbrianwarrior- your over the hump now, the second week will fly by! Did you take a trigger shot? Mine made me feel all sorts of rubbish! 

Curley- ive been taking Gonal F everyday since Saturday. I also have a scan on Wednesday which will be my day 6. The Gonal F gives me headaches and I get hot flushes lol. How have you been feeling?


----------



## Curley

Am feeling fine thanks rosea just get a bit of headache in evening and a feel more tired. I have scan Wednesday to which will be day 8. ( it will be my 1st scan) am hoping it will be sooner to treatment rather than later. I only take the Gonal f  75 ml every other think they where worried about over stimulating. Did you have the same 1st time? Do you take buserelin to?


----------



## Rosea

I'm also taking 75ml but everyday. No not taking anything else with it though last time I had Ovitrelle to stimulate ovulation. I stimulated really quickly last time and got two good follicles from one ovary but then over stimulated in the other ovary and these turned to cysts which is why I had to miss a month. That's why I'm only doing 4 days of injections instead of 5. Is this your first cycle?


----------



## Curley

Yes this is my first cycle. The buserelin is to stop me ovulating by myself it lowers the hormones from what I can get while the Gonal f does it job. I have the ovitrelle in the fridge for when it's needed. Am a bit nervous for Wednesday just hope everything is going as it should be r u nhs or private? X


----------



## Curley

My husbands sperm has a bit of a problem some of it goes in circles but only recently found out x


----------



## VickyT

Thanks dojiejo and rosea - glad it's all done and dusted as we had quite a stressful weekend trying to decide whether to switch to IVF - made the decision to go with IVF then my LH kicked in and took that option away. I had a follicle reduction under anaesthetic so been taking it easy all day. Taxi to work and back in the morning and will try my best to take it easy. I'm planning on carrying on as normal as much as possible - we'll see how long that resolve lasts!! 
Dojiejo - I still have my fingers crossed for you- sending you lots of positive vibes!


----------



## Rosea

Curley- don't be nervous, you'll be fine! They will either say you have one or more follicles ready or they'll tell you to carry on with the Gonal F and then usually scan every other day til you're ready. If you're ready they will arrange for you to come in for transfer 36hours after you take the ovitrelle. Do they think your DH's sperm is likely to cause you any issues? We are in our nhs go's at the mo, got one more free IUI and one IVF, then after that it will be time to start chipping into the savings account!! 

Vicky T- sounds like you've had a real time of it! Hope you are feeling ok and taking it easy   xx


----------



## Curley

Yes think husbands sperm causes half the problem and my ovulation problem second but this time it doesn't seem as bad as when we had our daughter 5 years ago, as she took 2 and half years to concieve (I had clomid for her). We private hope don't need to many scans as have an hour and half on good day round trip. Also due to shift work it makes it hard as can't do the drive after a night shift really my boss has work comes first attitude so can't sort it with her have to go sick which does make me feel guilty. One of the girls had treatment and was honest and she made her get other people to swap last minute which is near enough impossible x
Vicky T look after yourself you come first for a little bit x


----------



## Curley

Hi how did your scan go Rosea?nmine was ok got a 15 mm and a few little ones lots of tiny ones hope they stay that way. Going back Monday to see if we are ready.


Has anyone had trouble getting time off work for scans or have had the odd sick day? 
My boss not very supportive of this sort of thing so have to go sick so I can go to scan. Feel bad but this is so important can't miss it x


----------



## emmkad1

Hi Im Kadi.

Me and partner are having pur final consultation coming Monday. All tests (as far as i know) are done, so onto the next stage. To be honest i dont really know whats going to happen next so any advice would be appreciated.
Also does anyone have any idea about the cost of IUI or does this depend on certain factors and if so, what are they?

Thank you and much love x


----------



## Curley

Hi and welcome kadi
It does depend on if you have a medicated cycle or not also clinics vary a little in cost . I am having medicated with injection my injection cost £150 then iui is costing £700 ish. This does not include consultation costs. If you use clomid oral medication it's a little cheaper I think, and no medication even better. 
Where you having treatment? Am guessing you are private? 
My clinic orders injections to be delivered the company ring you to find out when they can deliver and you have to pay them directly before they deliver. Then on day 1 you ring clinic to set up a scan some do a baseline scan day 1 or 2 but mine don't I had a scan day 7. You start mess normally about day 2 have a few scans depending on clinic then around day 14 usually they do procedure. 
Oh we had to pay £80 for a licence too. 
Good luck Kadi


----------



## NikkiG

Hi ladies, had a break after December when no follies, this time 1 ripe follie the right size & a slightly smaller one (after 3 scans & 10 paid for  pens of Gonal F!!). Went through IUI today, bit nervous and feeling a bit of cramping but I think that is due to nerves more than anything else! The issue we found out today was they could only get 1.5m from my DH but the motility is good - let us hope one of those suckers gets there this time!!


----------



## Rosea

Hi Curley, mine were a bit slow to get off the ground but now I seem to be full steam ahead! I've got 4 on the right ovary- 1.4, 1.3, 1.2 and 1.2. And have a 1.5 on the left side! Taking one last Gonal F in the morning and then taking the Ovitrelle trigger tomorrow night as booked in for IUI on Monday at 9am! They said that they won't scan again now before the IUI so we won't know how many of them have gone over the 1.7 mark 😕 two days ago they were only at 1.2... Lol! Sorry to hear that you're having trouble with work, most companies treat this sort of thing at their own discretion- my DH has had to cancel a massive meeting on Monday and his boss isn't best pleased with him! 

Hi Nikki, cramps are a good sign! Usually means you are ovulating, so fingers crossed you've got some eggs in your follicle and that DH's troop find their way!! 

Hi Kadi, hope you are feeling positive about starting your IUI, the ladies here are very happy to help and answer any questions you have 😊


----------



## Curley

Is that cm? My clinic will only let me have 3 tops and really only want 2. I go for recheck Monday and am hoping to have iui done early next week. Good luck Rosea.
Also good luck nikkig


----------



## emmkad1

Thank you for your reply Curly.

Im with the Liverpool Womens. All my tests have come back normal so i am looking forward to what they have to say on Monday.
if it is no medication, does that mean its basically all steam ahead and the insaminayion happens?
ive been trying to inform myself as much as possible about IuI but reading on this forum ive realised how much i dont actually know.


----------



## Rosea

Hi Curley, yes that's cm. We are only meant o have 3 maximum that reach 1.7 otherwise they cancel the cycle, but I guess if they don't scan me they don't know lol! We had 2 last time and the blood test showed I had a high ovulation reading. I feel like I'm carrying a bag of marbles around in my ovary arm lol!! Hope you get on ok on Monday too- keep me updated xx

Hi Emmkad- if you're not doing meds then they will doing ovulation tests until they know you are ovulating and then call you in to do the IUI. Have they told you if you're going to be doing it with or without the meds yet? I've learnt from reading posts on here that every clinic seems to do things in a different way! Good luck for Monday 😊


----------



## Curley

Good luck for Monday rosea exciting fingers crossed for success xx


----------



## cumbrianwarrior

Hi ladies, looks like I'm not going to even make it to OTD. A saving on pregnancy tests I suppose.


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday

Day 43 grrrr that is all!! needless to say i am irritated and desperate for next cycle to start clomid


----------



## hopeful17

I've been a little quiet lately after having my holiday got a bf no still waiting for period to arrive in a bit of pain with my stomach as it's really swollen got a appointment on the 5th to see a specialist to see what else he can do I always thought given my age and nothing wrong with me it's my husbands sperm I would get pregnant easy but it hasn't worked that way as some of you no I think it has to do with timing with me so I will have to wait and see what they say emmkad I'm also with Liverpool womens


----------



## violeta

Really sorry to hear you won't make it to OTD, cumbrianwarrior. It's heartbreaking and I really do feel for you. That happened on both my first two IUI treatments. Hopeful, I thought the same as you in that as there was nothing wrong with me that it would just happen (although I admit I was a tiny bit concerned about my age, even though the clinic were very reassuring there). I think when we're in treatment we think "this is it!!" which is why BFNs after treatments I found more heartbreaking. It doesn't mean IUI won't work for you, though. What are your options now? Do you get any more rounds?


----------



## hopeful17

Yes I get three more and two ivfs I'm just hoping they can give me something so the timing is better my follicles are always good I guess I will have to wait and see what they say I thought after getting the first bfn it would get easier to see but it only gets harder


----------



## cumbrianwarrior

Hi violeta, and thank you. My next options are 1. I don't know and 2. Don't bother. This has possibly been one of the worst months of my life with stress and anxiety caused by this horribleness that is infertility. We have a plan for the next cycle but I am very afraid of that plan as I really wanted to be able to do this without needing hormones. I have a long history of depression unrelated to the infertility and one of the things that tips me over from handling things into abject misery and lack of functioning is hormones. I can't take the pill because it messes with my head so god knows what I'll be like clomid. We can't start the plan however as our pot of savings we had for treatment has been all but wiped out by the delay in starting this last cycle. Spend nearly 2k more than we expected to mainly on bloody hotels and food. So we will do the tests to rule out/rule in PCOS and I will make myself more miserable failing to lose the weight I've been trying to lose for the last 5 years. Maybe if I eat only carrots and live I the gym it might happen.


----------



## violeta

Hopeful - it does get harder because the journey continues and as the journey continues so does the not knowing. But even when we feel at our lowest we always have a bit of hope, which is a good thing - otherwise we wouldn't put ourselves through this. Keep the faith, as hard as that is to do. And keep asking the medical team(s) questions!

Cumbrian Warrior - I'm so sorry that you're feeling so sad. I felt like you did with treatment as I felt sad that we couldn't do it without injections but I comforted myself by saying that we just need to give nature a bit of a leg-up. I haven't got depression but I have had anxiety which was unrelated to infertility and then infertility brought on whole new levels of anxious. I saw a psychologist who helped me devise some great coping strategies. I don't know if that's an option for you but if it is, I would definitely explore it. I don't know your history but could taking a cycle out of trying be an option? I know it sounds crazy but my husband and I did that for one cycle. It wasn't the cycle we fell, but I have to admit that it was nice to have a month which was just about the two of us where we could just relax a little bit. We were still sad but it brought us a bit closer together. At the end of it we also talked about our options - when to go to the doctor, should we go private, etc.
Regarding losing weight. It's doable, it really is. You don't need to live on carrots and/or live at the gym  I use the myfitnesspal app (there's also a website) to track calories. You don't need to live exclusively on salads, nor do you have to cut out the things you like, just as long as everything is in moderation and within allowance. If you stay within your calorie allowance then you don't need to really up the exercise, although exercise comes with its own set of benefits too. Just a thought. If you want to lose weight, you can do it! Please feel free to PM me. X


----------



## Curley

Hi cumbrianwarrior clomid isn't as bad as you think once you have done a particular dose for a month or so, it made me a bit more teary at times and a little more sort tempered but once you know why and know what to look for its not as bad as you think on low doses. I don't think it's helps much more being super healthy I think it's about balancing things. There's people out there drinking loads and taking drugs and they seem to get pregnant, we just really unfortunate and its sucks but just do what you can and don't beat yourself up x
Hopeful it's hard having such a long cycle I have the same problem hope you don't have to wait to long x


----------



## hopeful17

My periods are normally 35 days long but last month (first month of Clomid) I had a 27 day cycle so I thought I would have another short cycle but on day 33 now don't no what's going on I was thinking about ringing my clinic if not come on by day 35 but don't no if they could do anything


----------



## Curley

Hopeful it doesn't hurt to ask. 
Hope your iui went well today rosea.

I just come back from scan not ready to small. There is a chance they may cancel me am gutted cried most the way home. Am waiting for a call to tell me if they will allow me carry on meds  a extra week or not but it's bloody bank holiday Monday so go a feeling they prob cancel after going though all that. Got loads of tiny ones and a 2 that are medium but they don't want to overstimulated as the others may pick up but then am thinking if they cancel then they give me more next time won't they cause to many to grow.


----------



## Curley

Still in with a chance getting more Gonal f tomorrow when next due to take it follicles 10mm and 11.5 mm she just said (get all confused as one minute they tell me mm the next cm lol.) need them to be 16.5 come on and grow. Does nothing for the anxiety levels this treatment but hey whatever doesn't breaks us makes us. X


----------



## dojiejo

Curley - fingers crossed they don't cancel your cycle. Lots of positive growing vibes being sent your way. 

Hopeful - sorry for your BFN. Fingers crossed AF turns up soon so you can start again. 


Emmkad - welcome. Good luck for your first cycle. Cost is dependant on clinic and range from £700-£1000. 

Combrianwarrior - so sorry you didn't make it to OTD and you are feeling so sad. Maybe talk to the clinic to see if they can help you with your concerns with the hormones and the effect they have on mood. With my 5 cycles I have done I haven't had to much of a change with my mood. 

AFM - I continued to spot for a total of 5 days then AF didn't decided to turn up tested this morning after stopping the cyclogest yesterday and a BFN!!! Disappointed, frustrated and over it. Wanting for AF to rear her ugly head so we can start our,next cycle. Need to order more sperm.


----------



## Rosea

Evening ladies, had my IUI this morning do feeling suitably crap! Very crampy and nausious. DH had a washed count of 58m so he did his part well! They gave me pessaries this time which they didn't do last time- she mentioned the need for panty liners and warned of mood swings but is there anything else I should be prepared for?? 

Curley, I do hope they don't cancel your cycle! What size are your medium ones, did they tell you? Seems unfair of them not to let you at least try to get them to a good size! We nearly didn't get there this cake and they said that if they do cancel it doesn't count as one of our go's. Hopefully your clinic have the same approach! 

Dojiejo- hoe many days over are you now? Hope that your AF doesn't make you wait to long. She had a nasty habit of making her wait the one time you want her to turn up! 

Hopeful- really to hear of your BFN 😞 did the clinic give you any advice on what to do if you got a BFN but no AF? 

Cumbrianwarrior I want to give you a big hug!! I have a really bad effect emotionally on the hormones and I too suffer from depression and anxiety. My DH is trying to coach me through every little situation at the moment because to me everything is heightened by the hormones. Do you have anyone you can talk to (other than us lovely lot!). Please please let me know how you are doing, and we are here for you! Don't think you're on your own!!xx


----------



## Curley

Dojiejo it's such a roller coaster of emotions we will get there. 
They said we r going to carry on so going to do what I can drink loads of fluid try increase my milk intake etc. I have had to go private so it's all out of my own pocket rosea, they r quit good that you don't pay if it doesn't get to the actual iui except for the drugs which was another £50 for a new Gonal f with only 4 does everyone in it. Just hope they do the right thing by Thursday I have on at 10mm and bigger one at 11.5 they said they want them to be 16.5 will try a hot water bottle in a bit they said the others where small but only got 1 injection before I go back on Thursday as I do it every other and she said to stay the same. 
Well done good luck and look after yourself rosea xx


----------



## hopeful17

Not asked my clinic about what to do if not come on I think maybe tomorrow I will come on


----------



## cumbrianwarrior

Hi  violeta, thank you for your kind words x I've had counselling before  in regards to the infertility and other things so should probably have another few sessions. Would be helpful if the husband would too as he's a completely closed book. Our original diagnosis was me = ok and DH azoospermia caused by klinefelters ( which also causes a whole host if other emotional and health issues) now looking like me not ok. Spoke to gp today but forgot to ask about nutritionist. Done weight watchers, slimming world etc but get stuck at 14st 7lb ( did use to weigh 18st)

Curley, I know how you feel about the lack of follicle size.  I got heartily sick of dildocam! Hang on in there x 

Dojeijo- I'm having further blood tests tomorrow to check for pcos and will have a chat with the clinic when I've got the results as though I'm having a small freak out it's not definite that I will need hormones yet x 

Rosea- thanks for the hug. Wish your DH could give mine some tips. He tries bless him but his eventual response is ' ring your mother' !


----------



## Curley

Lol the dildocam is the least of my worries shame is over an Hour and a half round trip for it. Wish I had vision and could look inside like it to see if they are growing but will have to wait until Thursday. Just incubating my ovaries at the moment with a hot water bottle and drinking lots you never know may help. 
Cumbrianwarrior that's great achievement to lose that much don't be to hard on yourself just do the best you can it must be so hard xx


----------



## Ask1980

Im so bad at following threads! Totally confuses me!  But I'm sorry for the BFNs   
So today Im 13dpiui with bad period pains and I did a test this morn which was a BFN so am guessing that's it for this cycle and am just awaiting the Cyclogest to leave my system for AF   ThE clinic wanted me to go straight into #5 natural IUI if this one failed but i really do not see the point of wasting more precious sperm! So am pushing for a saline tubal scan thing to check everything is okay because  I just hate the fact each month I get a bunch of symptoms from the Cyclogest until Day 13 then nothing and get my hopes up and then it fails.  

Cumbrianwarrior - I totally feel ya as am totally struggling with the weight thing too! I brought a Fitbit to try and encourage me to leave the house and walk more but realistically it's so hard! Since I gave up smoking 3 years ago I put on 3 stone and am around 28BMI but still overweight and think this is part of my problem for the IUI not working. I've been eating healthily for a month now but cannot seem to shift the weight either!


----------



## emmkad1

Hello everyone.
so we had our consultation yesterday and to say we have been left confused and dissapointed is an understatement. We had all our appointments before and everything was going smoothly, we made the appointments and got all the necessary investigations done. I thought this consultation would clarify the next few steps but i have no idea whats going on. ive been discharged from the Hewitt Center now because apparently i am healthy BUT ihad to do another blood test for my hormone levels as the other 2 previous ones were showing different levels. So i have been discharged but i dont even know if i am ovulating correctly. The consultant seemed more interested in having us in and our rather than giving more information.
he said this will be self funded but we knew this already anyways based on the info whilst we had the tests done. I think he mumbled something about the councelling which we knew already too but he had no idea when this may happen. He also said there will be more tests but did not elaborate on what they are or what for and said it will cost us about 1k. So ive gone from being organised to not even really knowing what i am supposed to be expecting through the post.


----------



## Curley

Sorry to hear that ask.

Emmkad could you go to your gp and see if they are willing to do the blood test for you? Maybe seak their advice or book a private consultation these normal have a set fee. Sound a bit of an unhelpful doctor.


----------



## hopeful17

I'm with the Hewitt centre to and find them not very helpful when wanting Information how can the discharge you does that mean your not having treatment there


----------



## VickyT

Hello, just thought I'd check in and see how everyone is doing. Fertility treatment sucks-?i hope we get a few BFP s on here soon !
I am 10dpiui and I have zero symptoms and although it's probably too early anyway it doesnt my fill me with hope! I have followed my resolve so far and carried on as normal. I even had a glass of wine and I'm flying to Spain for the weekend. Soooo tired of putting my life on hold so thi approach is working for me as I'm definitely more relaxed about the whole thing.


----------



## Toni99

Hi ladies I was on the forum a lot last year through out 2 cycles of natural IUI which ended in a BFN I keep watching everyone's progress but took a back seat to commenting and earlier this month decided to do 1 last round of IUI before IVF all my IUIs were completely natural no drugs I had no real belief that IUI would work for us but I just wanted to give you ladies some reassurance it does with no drugs or anything I got my BFP I am having a lot of cramping so going to the EPU to see if it's an eptopic but it works I pray you all get your BFP very soon 🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏 xxx


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday

Hi girls, can anyone give me any advice....my usual cycle is around 35 days, we are waiting for my next cycle to start clomid so we can go ahead with our first IUI...today I am on day 49....cramps for almost 2 weeks, going out of my mind


----------



## hopeful17

Can't you clinic give you something to come on they can do that


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday

They just told me to wait


----------



## hopeful17

That's abit silly could you not ring them again to ask of they can do anything


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday

Not sure they would as my cycles are long, will wait it out over the weekend...just so strange it's soooo long!


----------



## hopeful17

Mine are 35 days long as well hopefully yours come soon I have to wait this cycle to see if they can Give me medication as I've had three failed


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday

Oh good luck hun, I didnt ovulate and had a thin endometrial lining so they said i need clomid, we will try iui but looking like it may need to be ivf x


----------



## Curley

Have you tried your gp they can give you meds to help your period come especially if it's causing you pain it takes a while to work but if you have a good doctor it's worth asking?


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday

We moved recently so new GP and i had to convince her we were allowed nhs funding for our treatment! So really no faith in them helping me!


----------



## hopeful17

It's horrible the people we need trust in we have none in


----------

